# Area 51 | GIFshop



## Fear (Jul 9, 2010)

Rules


When requesting, please remove your signature. 
 Request as many as you want, though only at one time.
 Rep and Cred would be nice, though don't stress about it.
You must have over 300 posts you requests.
__________________________________________________

What We Do


*ONLY GIFS.* We don't want requests that have nothing to do with GIFS - such as major gfx effects etc.


 *Avatars *- Should be no longer than 4-5 seconds for Senior members. Junior members are limited to about 1-2 seconds. Any above can be done, but the quality would be terrible.


*Signatures *- Should be no longer than 10 seconds, maximum. Size sometimes varies, depending on what you want. However, you may specify what certain size you want, in which we will do our best to achieve.
__________________________________________________

Request Template

*Video Link/Stock:*  (Youtube Link/Etc)
*Time frame:*  (2:23 - 2:26 etc)
*Request:*  Signature/Avatar/Set
*Border:*  Dotted/Solid/Dashed/Black & White/Etc
*Specific:*  Describe in detail what you wish to have in your requests.
 
_________________________________________________

Workers
Fear

​


----------



## Fatality (Jul 9, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2:05-2:06
Quality: 720p 
Special Requests: Make him be constantly be slashing in the air. Also add a black border. If possible, make the borders black or red dragons.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats Jeffuuuu pek
I'll probably be requesting sooon :33


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats Jeff,  Ihope you succeed


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations Jeff.  Hope this shop does well.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Working on the gif as we speak


----------



## Horan (Jul 9, 2010)

subscribing. :ho


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Alrighty, done with Phenomena's one.

Waiting for more....


----------



## Horan (Jul 9, 2010)

Requesting 

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2:17 - 2:18 & 2:34 - 2:36 (if that's okay with you.)
_( Donghae goes peek-a-boo and Hangeng gets hit by Yesung's pillow. And Donghae's "saranghae" <3)
_Quality: 480p 

Special Requests: white border if possible. 

Thank you Jeff! pek


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Both are done now.

Waiting for more...


----------



## Fatality (Jul 9, 2010)

I like this guy . 

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:48-0:50
Quality: Highest possible
Special Requests: Okay, this may a bit taxing, but I'd love if you could make a 125x125 and a 150x150 since I'll be a senior member in 5 days.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you want his name to appear?


----------



## Fatality (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Do you want his name to appear?



Yea, if possible

If it's easier you can just do the Name showing part


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh yeah that's no problem, just checking.  Almost done just milking quality.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 9, 2010)

DAMN YOUR FAST . A black border would be cool though


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

What can I say 

Glad you like it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> DAMN YOUR FAST . A black border would be cool though



lol I'll add that in.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck on the shop, bro.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, that Hyunah GIF. Congrats on your Set shop.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you 

Just a notice, it might take me a bit to reinstall my PS, so hopefully I'll get it running by tomorrow daytime.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

congrats, man 

You're fuckin' awesome 

btw, I can do normal sets if you want


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll add you up in a bit.

And wow, I don't even have the icon next to mines yet.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

What Icon? 

You get a custom one at 1K posts


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 11, 2010)

*Member Standing:* _Senior_

*Type:* _Sig and Avatar_

*Link to video:* 

*Duration:* _about 5:38 to 5:45, the part where she is lifting the scythe_

*Quality:* _???_

*Special Requests:* _I would like a dotted border..._


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 12, 2010)

*Member Standing:   * Senior

*Type:*  Signature

*Link to video:* 

*Duration:* 0:17 - 0:25 (Starting at the smoke just before she looks through the hole in the umbrella, and ending right before the guy flies through the window)

*Quality:* 480p, since that's the highest quality that video offers

*Special Requests:* Could you add a simple black border, and resize it so it's not that large? Thanks


----------



## Enigma (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'll add you up in a bit.
> 
> And wow, I don't even have the icon next to mines yet.



A mod will put one there soon.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

lol, I see I see.  Not like it's a big deal, but eh.

And for those of you curious, I've already complete VP's set, two versions of them as well, in two hours.

Beat that


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know how 

Turn off your sig!!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

lol I'm already done with Blank's request


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't have any requests


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

Who should I ask to change the name of my shop.  I already ask uhh, staff bot but I'm not even sure if I'm supposed to be asking him/her


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

umm...sit back and enjoy the show?


----------



## Alien (Jul 12, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Ava 
Link to Video: 
Duration: 3.25 to 3.26, Taeyeon doing the hand movement
Quality: ...
Border: the same as my sig
Notes: can you slow it down a bit ?


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 12, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy
Link to Video: It's Naruto Shipudden Episode 117 - the omake towards the end. Don't have the raw so this will have to do: 
Duration: 6:55-6:57 (Waving the lolipop)
Quality: The best you can do
Border: White border if possible
Notes: Thank you C:


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type of request - set
Set size - junior 
Border - Up to you, you have 100% creativity.
Effects - Would be cool if you could have a few, again up to you but hopefully.
Text - "The Demon of the Mist
Stock -  
Desired image- I would like just the vampire ninja, if possible; with mist around it. I don't know nothing about any of this stuff so if possible this. Eyes blink read or anything else you think would be awesome thanks. Your my hero lol.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

Demon of the Mist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you would like this image with gif effects added on?  If that is the case, it will the first I ever do, so no guarantees how it will turn out.  I'll do my best though!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2010)

Demon of the Mist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get that request but Jeff only does gif's. Are you after something like this?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I don't get that request but Jeff only does gif's. Are you after something like this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



ehem  usurutonkachi. So...yeah. here you go. rep and cred to Hus 

ALSO: *prease link the shop.* thank you


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 12, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature size doesn't have to be that big
Link to Video: 
Duration:0:25- :0:32


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

Man, I feel like a beginner.

I need to ask around for help doing certain things


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Man, I feel like a beginner.
> 
> I need to ask around for help doing certain things



Ask Roy. 

he da best at it pek


----------



## Fatality (Jul 13, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 5:11-5:15
Quality: Highest possible
Special Requests: Make white/red subtitles that fit with the scene. For example, "Your guns empty. *Click*. Owned (in caps). A red border would be nice too.
__________________


----------



## Cava (Jul 14, 2010)

Member Standing: senior.. ithink
Type: Sig
Link to video: 
Duration: 0.48-0.54, 2.18-2.20(basically the scenes of donghae)
Quality : same as my current sig if possible
Border: 2px white border
Special Requests: some opening/closing animations would b awesome.. anything shiny if u kno what i mean , otherwise its fine as it is.

THANK YOU <3 <3 <3 reps for u


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

It will get started on both your guys' requests tonight, sorry for the delay I've been busy here irl


----------



## Cava (Jul 14, 2010)

its ok.. take your time.. once again thanksss


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2010)

omg, Jeff had a life


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Alrighty everyone, starting on the gifs right now.  Fuck, I'm so busy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

ok Jeff...KARA time ^^
Member Standing: _Senior_
Type: sig
Link to Video:
Duration: 0:22 - 0:27
Quality:..lol best as you can xD
Border: like the border in ur sign xD
Note: 0:22 - 0:27 ( Nicole's part till Gyuri' part..ya know wat to do ^^ )


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Aite got your request Ichi; I gotta go sleep now but I'll get to it tomorrow :igar


----------



## Tuan (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Member Standing: senior 150x150
Type: avatar
Link to video: look below
Duration: a few version of different time. 
Quality : um high? 
Border:  round,  and black and white.


thanks you


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

howdy jeff


Member Standing: Junior
Type: random gif for threads
Link to Video: 
Duration: :30 seconds 
Quality: same
Border: whatever
Notes: just loop chopper's face/tounge forever lol...is there a way u can cut out everyting and just have chopper's face as the gif?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah I can crop out stuff.  This shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello Jeff, nice avy btw.

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Avy
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2:50 - 2:52
Quality: Same
Border: Anything simple
Notes: N/A

Appreciate it dude!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Good choice of MV sir


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks dude. 

There's also a dance version on youtube I think.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah I love this song + MV.  It's so good.

Anyway, making it right now should be done within the hour.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

excellent work my friend...thanks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video:
Quality:It comes in HD

*Avatar*
Duration:2:49-2:55
Border:Black and white

*
Signature*
Duration:1:26-1:38
Border:Black and white
Notes: end after the girl finishes her backflip

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2010)

Turn your sigs off please...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> Quality:It comes in HD
> ...



I'll try this one, if that's alright with you, Jeff :33

*edit* -- Oh, it looks like you're already working on it. Nevermind


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

hey jeff about the gif u made me, can u also make it in avy size?


150x150?


here it is


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2010)

....seriously...? 

*turn your sigs off, guys.*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 18, 2010)

^Why so adamant about the signatures being turned off?

*edit* -- TRI05, I just figured I'd get this done for you


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Blank.  I only truly got back to my dorm now, so I'll get started on them when I wake up tomorrow


----------



## Tuan (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks Jeff <3 +repppppppppppp


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 18, 2010)

DOMO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Thanks Blank.  I only truly got back to my dorm now, so I'll get started on them when I wake up tomorrow



Busy day?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Blank said:


> Busy day?



Yeah I waited from 9 am to see the Wonder Girls in concert, and IT WAS WORTH IT.  Then dinner with the family and went out to Kaneohe to my friend's house.  Only got back at like 1 am or so.  Time to gets started


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I waited from 9 am to see the Wonder Girls in concert, and IT WAS WORTH IT.  Then dinner with the family and went out to Kaneohe to my friend's house.  Only got back at like 1 am or so.  Time to gets started



That sounds like it was fun


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2010)

Blank said:


> ^Why so adamant about the signatures being turned off?
> 
> *edit* -- TRI05, I just figured I'd get this done for you



only because it makes everything load faster, and doesn't lag anything else you're trying to run at the moment


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm trying to run?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2010)

No, like on your computer 

Like a program, or window.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh, whoops. The  smiley made me think it was a separate sentence. 
Well, that does make sense.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

I see

I don't turn mines off because I always forget


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2010)

oh, woopsie 

Yeah 

@Jeff: We need to work on that


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 18, 2010)

i just wanted to post that this site has some awesome smileys lol...that blue guy is awesome.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

lol you know it


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 18, 2010)

You can't deny it :mj


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

I saw Laex in here earlier


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 18, 2010)

He must have been drawn here by my sig


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2010)

Omg  

Awesome


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 18, 2010)

Blank said:


> He must have been drawn here by my sig



ur sig is borderline creepy


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2010)

You think so?


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video: 
Duration: Just use it all, it's only 7 seconds long, plz
Border: Any border is fine
Special Requests : if you can just make it the same size as this.


thank you


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 19, 2010)

Starr said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration: Just use it all, it's only 7 seconds long, plz
> ...





LMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


omg +rep.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Starr said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration: Just use it all, it's only 7 seconds long, plz
> ...





I'm handing this over to Blank, hopefully won't take him too long.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 19, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> ur sig is borderline creepy



I meant the link to the shop in the spoilers 
But the gif wouldn't be so creepy if you watched the show. 



Starr said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration: Just use it all, it's only 7 seconds long, plz
> ...





Jeff said:


> I'm handing this over to Blank, hopefully won't take him too long.



Thanks 
Sorry, I was watching a movie with my girlfriend. I'll get right on it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Blank said:


> Thanks
> Sorry, I was watching a movie with my girlfriend. I'll get right on it.



Sweet


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 19, 2010)

All done


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Blank said:


> All done



Try PM it to the requester.  I'm not sure if they check here periodically


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 19, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

how'd you make it so small?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 19, 2010)

You mean how did I make it only 600kb? I really have no idea


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 19, 2010)

The size of the image has to do with it. The smaller the image, the smaller the file size. But I also may have tweaked something when I was choosing the settings to optimize it.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2010)

Blank said:


> All done



sank yuu


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 19, 2010)

Come again


----------



## Sunako (Jul 19, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:50 - 0:51 - the part where he goes "Pokemon 8D"
Quality: High quality?
Border: White border


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 19, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:50 - 0:51 - the part where he goes "Pokemon 8D"
> ...



I'll try my hand with this one too.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

lol be my guest.

I'm gonna be somewhat busy today, but save me one if it's past 4 pm our time.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 20, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior

*Avatar:*
Size: 150x150
Link: 
Duration: 1:44 - 1:49
Quality: same
Border: thin and black

*Signature:*
Link: 
Duration:  0: 33 - 0: 37
Quality: same
Border: thin and black


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

I got this one.


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Jeff, I have another request. Siggy this time. 

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 3:06 - 3:11
Quality: ~480p level if possible
Border: Anything simple

Thanks again dude!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh fuck yes 4minute.

Oh and did you listen to BoA's new single?


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 21, 2010)

New BoA single? I didn't even know about it! Lol

*goes to check it out*


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Alright I'll make your sig by the end of tonight.  I'm multi-tasking right now doing study guide for my class


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 21, 2010)

No rush dude, studying comes first. 

The new single was decent I guess. I think she's should go back into k-pop though, since she seems more suited for that kind of atmosphere.

What do you think of Namie Amuro? I just got her new single, was half debating between it and 4pm for the sig.


----------



## Cava (Jul 22, 2010)

Member Standing:senior i think
Type: AVATAR
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0.47- 0.54 (donghae parts)
Quality: same as current avy
Border: none
Notes: THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AGAIN~


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 22, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video:  
Duration: 1:55 - 2:18
Quality: high?
Border: none
Notes: its for an amv too so hopefully its ok. i need it as big as you can make it while having average quality

thank you


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 1:55 - 2:18
> ...



First off the duration is 20+ sec.

Which means if you want it big, it will be choppy as hell.  We're talking about 200+ frames perhaps and that will literally be almost 4 mb.  I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> First off the duration is 20+ sec.
> 
> Which means if you want it big, it will be choppy as hell.  We're talking about 200+ frames perhaps and that will literally be almost 4 mb.  I'll see what I can do though.



ok. do what you can


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, a 20 second gif


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Rare find


----------



## Yoona (Jul 22, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video:
Duration: 0.07 - 0.08 seconds ( where the guy is moving his hands )
Quality: High 
Border: Black border
Notes: Thanks in advance !


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 23, 2010)

^All done with this one


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Did Cava's.

I'm not looking forward to the 20 sec one.  Let me get in more studying first.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 23, 2010)

I want to try doing that one, just for fun.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

lol go ahead.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright, I tried it out, and the only possible way to make that fit into the 1mb limit is by reducing the amount of frames so that it's 3 times faster than it should be, and by making the quality a piece of crap.

Look how terrible this is. I managed to get it to 974kb, just under the limit, and it's this bad


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a good effort imo


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 23, 2010)

If only there was a way to reduce the file size without sacrificing quality


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 24, 2010)

Blank said:


> Alright, I tried it out, and the only possible way to make that fit into the 1mb limit is by reducing the amount of frames so that it's 3 times faster than it should be, and by making the quality a piece of crap.
> 
> Look how terrible this is. I managed to get it to 974kb, just under the limit, and it's this bad



thank you. its great.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad you like it.  I was trying it for about an hour and I wouldn't really get it to how Blank got it.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 24, 2010)

howdy jeff...i want 2 gifs from the same vid?


is that ok?


vid: 

1st - from 14 seconds to 25 seconds

2nd - 1:22 - 1:29


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 24, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> thank you. its great.



Well, if you're alright with it, then it's fine, I guess


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi I would really like a sig clip of Zabuza attacking Gato on episode 19 around 6:48. I want it from him running and then you see the demon behind him, then him running and killing Gato. Thanks! Glad to rep you!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 25, 2010)

^I'll take this one, but it'll be a real pain finding the video.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm...I'll check there for a higher quality video than the one I already found.

*edit* -- I tried to keep it the best quality I could, but since it was a pretty long clip, I had to speed it up a little, reduce the quality just a smidgen, and make it a bit smaller.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 25, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you like it


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> howdy jeff...i want 2 gifs from the same vid?
> 
> 
> is that ok?
> ...



Alright I'll do it now.

But question, what format do you want it in?  Just random gifs?  I'm just gonna make them random gifs.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh and Blank, what do you use to save your youtube vids?  For some reason, my Firefox add-ons are failing.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 25, 2010)

yea just random gifs is fine.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright  .


----------



## Мoon (Jul 25, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: GIF set

Avatar video:
Duration: 2:10-2:19
Boarder:Black and White

Sig video:
Duration:0:52-0:55
Boarder: Black and White

Quality- best possible.

hope its not too much to ask.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah it's fine.

I'll get it to you tomorrow, gonna go sleep soon.


----------



## Мoon (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol awesome, bro. 
Damn, me too, I'm sleepy. Gnite, and thanks =)


----------



## krome (Jul 25, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior

Type: Avatar
Link to video: 
Duration: 2:23 - 2:26
Border: Solid, silver

Type: Avatar
Link to video: Same as above
Duration: 0:20 - 0:27
Border: Solid, silver


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Blank do you want to have a go with Che's avy request.

It cannot make it under 100 kb.  It's impossible.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright, let's have at it


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 26, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature
Link to Video:
Duration: 0:13 ~ 017
Quality: 720p If possible.
Border: Black. Thin.
Notes: -

Please & Thank you.
Hope it's not much trouble.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Will do.  I'm kind of backed up right now due to the fact I forgot I have a paper due tomorrow


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 26, 2010)

Would it help if I took this one, then?


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Will do.  I'm kind of backed up right now due to the fact I forgot I have a paper due tomorrow



Oh. Hope you finish soon and get an A on that.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Sure.  I think that other guy Krome is waiting too.  I'll do his.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 26, 2010)

For Che's avatar, does this look acceptable? I managed to get it under 100kb. Made it real-time, instead of slow motion


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it that much trouble getting it under 100? 

Would it be easier to make this a Seniors only shop?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 26, 2010)

But that would be discrimination


----------



## Мoon (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks good. I love the real time. the slow mo was a drag anyway. thanks you two!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 26, 2010)

That's strange...I'm having problems converting Katzuki's video...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Try use keepvid.com


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 26, 2010)

No, I'm able to download it just fine, but I'm having problems converting it to AVI.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2010)

0:02-0:06



Think you can make the first one 150x150? The other is gonna be the sig.
0:09-0:15

Highest possible quality.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 27, 2010)

^I'll try this one

*edit* -- Here you go. I had to speed them up just a bit to make them fit the file size requirement.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks dude, I'm 24'd right now, but you will get your rep.


----------



## firefist (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi there.

I would like to request a sig gif:

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature
Link to video: 
Duration: 00:14 (the face part) - 00:30
Quality: best possible, it's rather long so just do your best.
Border: the 3px black, white, black one.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

make them 150x150 please...this is just for random threads.


vid: 

32-34 secs (spinning the ball like crazy

48-54 (his eyes burning to him blocking the shot)

1:27-1: 33 (him going up and dunking)

1:38 - 1:47 (the 2 blocks)

1:48 - 1:52 (the dunk)




thanks.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 28, 2010)

These look like fun 

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

TR's?

I'll do firefists.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 28, 2010)

*TRI05*

*Spoiler*: _Hope these are okay_


----------



## Sine (Jul 28, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1 : 33 - 1 : 36
Border: None


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 28, 2010)

^I'll take this one, too.

*edit* -- Finished. I wasn't sure whether or not you wanted the letterboxes from the video or not, so I made it two ways. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

haha thanks so much.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Done with Firefist's



Funny story for this one.  PS eats up tons of my RAM, so I made the sig the first time and when I tried to save it PS said it didn't have enough memory and froze entirely.  I was kind of pissed because it took me about 15 min to make it, so I punched my desk and my computer restarted, compounding the problem.

Then I rethought why it took forever before to open PS and I realized I had fucking "My Empire" on fb open.  idk even why it was open, I don't even play it.


----------



## firefist (Jul 28, 2010)

thx really much, quality is fine for the lenght. need any credit?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Sure, no need link, just name of shop that's all thanks


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 28, 2010)

Is that from One Piece: Unlimited Adventure?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe it is


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 28, 2010)

That was a good game


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

I've made more sets as giveaways than I did this whole week


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 29, 2010)

Member Standing: Mod? 
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:52-1:57
Quality: None specifically
Border: Whatever you care to do
Notes: Okay, this is like a quasi two request. Can I have the gif looped around 1:53 when he's *facing forward* until before he prepares to slam his arm down (1:56). The other just do the whole thing.

I just have to Burger King my request, don't I  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Have it your way 

Will get on it.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 29, 2010)

*Gif Set Request for Blank*

Avatar-
Stock


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 29, 2010)

Alrighty, let's have at it 

*edit* -- It's finished, let me know if anything's wrong 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 29, 2010)

Blank said:


> Alrighty, let's have at it
> 
> *edit* -- It's finished, let me know if anything's wrong
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Perfect, thank you


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Keollyn:

Not sure if this is what you meant by looping it; but it was the only part I felt could be looped



And here's the overall sig.


----------



## Horan (Jul 30, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to video: 
Duration:
*Avatar:* 2:48 - 2:49 _(TOP's "sorry)_
*Signature:* 1:49 - 1:50 (_I love you more and more_)
Quality (if it matters to you): 
Border: Black preferably.


thank you very much


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 30, 2010)

^I'll take this one, too. Is that text you want in the parentheses?


----------



## Horan (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope; XD just to be accurate for the duration. 
Thank you!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm...this is a tricky one...the scenes change a lot while they're singing, so I'm not entirely sure which parts you want...

For instance, are any of these what you wanted? Or did I make a mistake? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

Fucking shit laptop blue screened on me.

You think you can handle the request until tomorrow night?  I gotta frickin find out why my Firefox isn't working.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 30, 2010)

Sure, I think I can manage. 

But now that I think about it, what's your avatar from? It's...arousing.


----------



## Kaliope (Jul 30, 2010)

Request here :33

Member Standing:Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: (without the subscribing part there)
Duration: 1:19-1:25
Quality:720p
Border: white or black,how it fits better
Notes: NS wrote on it,with visible letters,not very big or small(if possible)


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you want the letters written in those colors?


----------



## Kaliope (Jul 30, 2010)

yes,and somewhere down,in a corner


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 30, 2010)

Here you go, hope this is alright. I'm not too familiar with the different fonts on PS, so forgive me if the text is a little plain :sweat


----------



## Shiro (Jul 30, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link: 
Duration: 0:38 - 0:47
Quality: 720p
Border: Can you do a rounded corner, white border if not just a white border

Description of clip: Starts with the the blonde standing center stage then ends with her hair blowing through the wind and her head tilted sideways.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 30, 2010)

^Sorry, I'm not able to make round corners, and it had to be a bit small to be of decent quality


----------



## Kaliope (Jul 30, 2010)

Blank said:


> Here you go, hope this is alright. I'm not too familiar with the different fonts on PS, so forgive me if the text is a little plain :sweat



 Awesome,thanks a lot pek,


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 30, 2010)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Avatar
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration:* O:04 - 0:09
*Quality:* ...high?
*Border:* no border
*Notes:* please focus on the centre

thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

My PS is up and running, so I'll take this one.


----------



## Horan (Jul 30, 2010)

Blank said:


> Hmm...this is a tricky one...the scenes change a lot while they're singing, so I'm not entirely sure which parts you want...
> 
> For instance, are any of these what you wanted? Or did I make a mistake?
> *Spoiler*: __



they are perfect!  thank you very much!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

Mia said:


> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type:* Avatar
> *Link to Video:*
> *Duration:* O:04 - 0:09
> ...


----------



## Shiro (Jul 30, 2010)

Blank said:


> ^Sorry, I'm not able to make round corners, and it had to be a bit small to be of decent quality



Its okay thanks alot


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello. Sorry for my absence.
I was wondering if my request had been completed or not.
I went back a few pages and found nothing.
Sorry for the inconvenience.

PM for any details or anything you need.

~Katzuki~


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah, shit. 
That's embarrassing. I'm sorry, I'll finish that right now.

*edit* -- Again, I'm really sorry about not having finished this earlier.


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh~ It's great. 
Thank you~♥

It's Ok, don't worry about it. 

Thank you again ~*


----------



## April (Jul 30, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Duration: 2:18 - 2:22
Quality: high
Border: black and white.
Notes: Jessica's part is what I want. :]


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 30, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type:Avy
Link to Video:
Duration: 0:35-0:39
Quality: high
Border:black and white
Notes: focus on the little brown monkey puppet.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

April said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Duration: 2:18 - 2:22
> Quality: high
> ...





Son Goku said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type:Avy
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:35-0:39
> ...



Avys are easy, I'll do both.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 30, 2010)

it's perfect, thank you very much


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

April:



EDIT: I downloaded the highest quality vid available off youtube, idk why it's so low quality.  Hold on let me try again.

Here's another version, a bit longer.  I tried to download the LQ video but it really made no difference.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 31, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video: 
Duration: 0:45 - 0:53
Quality: high, but also a decent size.
Border: Standard black and white
Special Requests: Get rid of the black edges around the video. Make it as large as you can make it but with still keeping it a decent quality.


Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to video: 
Duration: 0:52 - 0:53
Quality: high.
Border: Standard black and white
Special Requests: Get rid of the black edges around the video. Nothing else really.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Son Goku:


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration: 0:45 - 0:53
> ...



Got this one too.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Greed, for your avy...do you want the end of the fight scene + the guy lying on the ground or just the fight scene?

EDIT: I made the sig.



This is my first attempt at your avy, let me know if you like it or not.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Honestly, 1 min gifs are like, forbidden territory.  The only way I can see it being done is if it is purely in black and white and smaller than 100 x 100 pixels.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Hey Greed, for your avy...do you want the end of the fight scene + the guy lying on the ground or just the fight scene?
> 
> EDIT: I made the sig.


That looks amazing. Thank you very much.



> This is my first attempt at your avy, let me know if you like it or not.



Can you get a few more frames of the guy blocking the girls punches? Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 31, 2010)

Member Standing: Mod!
Type: Senior avy
Link to Video: 
Duration: Varies (specified below)
Quality: None specifically
Border: Whatever you care to do
Notes: 
1st = Start at 1:42 when we see our dirty protagonist, cut out the part where we pan back to our deadie old haggie and finish 1:51 when it pans out to her *but before* she turns around (basically I just want her, not the old haggie)
2nd = Just loop the "Goodbye" part

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Can you get a few more frames of the guy blocking the girls punches? Sorry for the trouble.



Here you go.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Here you go.



It's perfect. Thank you. Rep is on the way. Forgot about that earlier.


----------



## April (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> April:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! I'll use it after Fany's birthday and rep you once it lets me rep you again. :]


----------



## /root (Jul 31, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video: 
Duration: 0:34 - 0:46
Quality: high, but also a decent size.
Border: Standard black and white
Special Requests: start at 0:34 after the text is gone, finish at 0:46 after the blue has faded out (basically, i just want the transformation sequence). thankyou!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jul 31, 2010)

^I'll take this one 

*edit* -- Sorry, this was the largest I could make it without having the quality drop by a lot. But in case you wanted it larger, I also made one with double the speed to make up for the file size requirement.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## /root (Aug 1, 2010)

the speed isn't actually that bad, thanks again!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Member Standing: Mod!
> Type: Senior avy
> Link to Video:
> Duration: Varies (specified below)
> ...



Alright I'll get on this, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Vix (Aug 1, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: avy
Link to video: 
Duration: 1:50 - 1:51
Quality: high
Border: Standard black and white


----------



## Damaris (Aug 2, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: -
Quality: -
Border: None
Notes: can i get this resized to senior avatar limits?
thank you

PLEASE DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 2, 2010)

^I'll take this one 

*edit* -- Is this right?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Keollyn-



and



Let me know if something is wrong so I can fix it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Vix said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: avy
> Link to video:
> Duration: 1:50 - 1:51
> ...



I made to variations because there were two short scenes between the Yuri pointing on.

With Yoona at the end



Without Yoona at the end



If there are any changes, let me know


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

howdy fellas





6:38-6:45 (the saeko goodness!)

6:54-7:00 (boobies!)

7:15-7:24 (rei badassery)

7:32-7:39 (kohta badassery!)

7:41-7:43 (upskirts!)

7:49 - 8:00 (epic teamwork!)


plz plz plz if u can do this ill be forever greatful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vix (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I made to variations because there were two short scenes between the Yuri pointing on.
> 
> With Yoona at the end
> 
> ...


thanks dear.  I love them both.  <3


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 2, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video:
Duration:1:55-2:02
Quality: Not too high nor too low
Border:Nothing special make it color Royal blue though
Special Requests:At the end it say Sexy <3, but that's optional


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Keollyn-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Came out perfect. Thanks.

Gotta spread. Will rep when I can.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

Yo Jeff...request time xD

Member Standing: Senior
Type: sig
Link to video: 
Duration: 2:19 - 2:23 ( Jing part xD ya know xD )
Quality: high
Border: same as the last one


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> howdy fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you've requested a few times in the last month I'll get to yours hopefully by tomorrow.  Unless Blank helps me with it.   Sorry.



sapphireninja said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration:1:55-2:02
> ...





IchiTenshou said:


> Yo Jeff...request time xD
> 
> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: sig
> ...



I'll get on these ASAP once I'm done with my hw and stuffs :


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 2, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> howdy fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you want these as avatars or signatures?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Blank do you know any video type of thing that can save veoh links?  I can't find anything.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 2, 2010)

as random gifs...sorry for not saying.


and if u dont mind me asking what program do u use to make ur gifs?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah yeah I forgot to reply to your PM, sorry.

I use a combination of Any Video Converter, Videodub, and Photoshop CS5.  But there are more easier programs to use than these.  I think Enigma uses something more straightforward.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

sapphireninja:



Sorry, it was way too long for me to make it 7 full sec.  Let me know if you want the border changed or the text, I saved it as a PS file so editing is easy.  Thanks.


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff said:


> sapphireninja:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it was way too long for me to make it 7 full sec.  Let me know if you want the border changed or the text, I saved it as a PS file so editing is easy.  Thanks.



It's Perfect 
credit and rep of course


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad you like it 

I actually thought it was pretty funny of a clip with that little guy in the cutout.  I never watched it.


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Glad you like it
> 
> I actually thought it was pretty funny of a clip with that little guy in the cutout.  I never watched it.



If you watch the series you'll understand
it's a very funny anime
it's short and got history in it
and yeah i recommend 
so check it out if you want
 thanks again


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2010)

My first request in here.  

Member Standing:  Senior
Type: Set
Link To Video:  
Duration: 0:44 - 0:48
Quality:  Fail High
Border:  Whatever you think looks best.

Notes:  If you find a part that looks better, then feel free to make the set using that.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> My first request in here.
> 
> Member Standing:  Senior
> Type: Set
> ...



I'll take this one too.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

*TRI05*

I assume "random gifs" means you don't need it to be under 1mb


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 3, 2010)

dude...im naming my kids Blank and Blanky.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, my real name's Kevin, if you want to name one of them that.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

If your full name is Kevin Miyagawa, I'm entitled to laugh very hard right now.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

No, my last name is Evans. But now I have to ask who this Miyagawa person is


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2010)

Sig
Duration: 0:11-0:21
Quality highest possible
Text: If you can, I want, "Prepare Your Anus" when he grabs the girl.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

No he's actually my friend irl, but I guess he isn't from your side he's more Aiea/Pearl City.

lol Enigma lurking.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Sig
> Duration: 0:11-0:21
> Quality highest possible
> Text: If you can, I want, "Prepare Your Anus" when he grabs the girl.



Alright I'll get this one.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Ichi:



EDIT: Stupid cute Sulli trying to get into the picture.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

*Perpetual Fail*

How's this? I found a part that worked interestingly as an avatar, so I used it, is that alright?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you Blank.  It is awesome.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

lol PF trollin'


----------



## Enigma (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> lol Enigma lurking.



I wanted to see how my buddy's shop is doing.


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff, what makes you assume that I am trolling?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Mike:



sorry had to cut out that first punch, it was so long.  I can reduce size but the quality can't take any more reductions.  Hope that's okay.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks       bro.

Edit: 24'd. I'll get you later.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Ichi:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Stupid cute Sulli trying to get into the picture.



Sankyuu Jeff 

PS: hahaha Sulli xD ( will rep you later for Jing xD )


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2010)

Quality: HD (but if it can affect the gif in any negative way, don't do it)

Time: 1:23 to 1:27 (please don't include the bit of 1:27 where the scene changes)

Size: 200x200 pixels

Siggy.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

^I'll take this one 

*edit* -- How's this?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2010)

Mmm... there are squares on the image, it would be nice to have'em gone.  And i'd like the image to look sharper. It looks a bit blurry. =\

And the gif took quite a bit to appear here. I don't know if is it only my internet's speed, though.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Blank wtf are you doing up at 4:30?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

Sig:

Stock: 
Duration: 2:52- 2:54 (twirls her finger to the slap scene ending)
Any Border
Sig Size

I shall rep


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sig:
> 
> Stock:
> Duration: 2:52- 2:54 (twirls her finger to the slap scene ending)
> ...



Got this one, since me and him are K-pop Thread regulars


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there. :33

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig 
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:20-0:29
Quality: High
Border: Standard black and white
Notes: No subs please, so you can just crop that bottom part out, but I'd prefer if you can get as much of the frame [- subs] as you can [hope that made sense . ]

I know that since my gif is a little longer, it'll lose quality or size, so I'll understand. ^^ 
Please & thank youu! :33

*First time requesting in a shop you should be blessed so if I made a mistake, correct me and I apologize.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sig:
> 
> Stock:
> Duration: 2:52- 2:54 (twirls her finger to the slap scene ending)
> ...





Good, not good?  Let me know


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> Hi there. :33
> 
> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Sig
> ...



It's all good, I'm nearly done with it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

BrightandDim:



Sorry, best I could do with the quality of vid.  Let me know if I can fix it in any way


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

Love it thanks


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Mmm... there are squares on the image, it would be nice to have'em gone.  And i'd like the image to look sharper. It looks a bit blurry. =\
> 
> And the gif took quite a bit to appear here. I don't know if is it only my internet's speed, though.



Squares? 
I'm sorry about the blurriness, but there's not much I can do about that without making the image smaller, faster, or shorter.



Jeff said:


> Blank wtf are you doing up at 4:30?



Oh, crap, I didn't tell you? I'm in Tokyo right now. :sweat


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Name change folks.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

Interesting change 

Now I need to change the link in my sig.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

well since you are me are both from Hawaii I figure we use that fact to our advantage 

Need to make some sort of trashy hula dancer gif.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 3, 2010)

That shouldn't be too hard


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff said:


> BrightandDim:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, best I could do with the quality of vid.  Let me know if I can fix it in any way



Don't worry, I love it.  
Thanks!


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 4, 2010)

jeff-kuncould you make me a gift with SNSD from here.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKv2dk7yRUk[/YOUTUBE]
minute 1:18 to 1:23 is it too much??? and 1:42 to 1:45 for the avatar...is it too muchyeah the parts with tiffany and jessica
..thank you,i don't even need your answer cos i know you love me
but if you don't have time it's ok,i know that you still  love me


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2010)

Blank said:


> Squares?
> I'm sorry about the blurriness, but there's not much I can do about that without making the image smaller, faster, or shorter.



I see. I'd like some changes but the gif is good enough. Thank you very much. 

Edit: Now to complete my set, an avy. 



0:08 to 0:15

Size: 150x150


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 4, 2010)

^Sorry, because of the length of that clip, I won't be able to make it fit the 341.8kb limit without making the quality terrible.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> jeff-kuncould you make me a gift with SNSD from here.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKv2dk7yRUk[/YOUTUBE]
> minute 1:18 to 1:23 is it too much??? and 1:42 to 1:45 for the avatar...is it too muchyeah the parts with tiffany and jessica
> ..thank you,i don't even need your answer cos i know you love me
> but if you don't have time it's ok,i know that you still  love me



I got you teo


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeffuuu i posted in your shoop 

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: (1:47 - 1:58) If possible please :3
Quality: No pixely shit
Borderne
Notes: none


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 4, 2010)

^I'll take this one, if that's alright.


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

yea go ahead :3


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh Eki, didn't see you there


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 5, 2010)

*Eki* 
Man, I wish I could have made it larger...it's a bit too long for that, though.


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2010)

no thats ok. its quite fine


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Teo:


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Teo:


uhmazing 
merci


----------



## Dre (Aug 5, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: sig
Time:0:03-0:09
Description: not sure what to put here...medium size?
Border: black border


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Alrighty got your request.  Should be done really soon, I'm gonna be out the rest of the day so I'm gonna do it right now.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Dre:



There were shadows of people walking in and out during the video, I cut them out, but if you want them, let me know I can leave them in.


----------



## Alien (Aug 5, 2010)

Teo needs a junior member ava, Jeff. A senior member ava is resized so it doesn't work when teo uploads it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

I assumed she was a senior member


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

This is the best I can do with a junior avy.



Now I need to go.  I'm late.


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 5, 2010)

Alien said:


> Teo needs a junior member ava, Jeff. A senior member ava is resized so it doesn't work when teo uploads it.


alien takes good care of me


----------



## Alien (Aug 5, 2010)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> alien takes good care of me



You should apply for senior membership

Go to user cp => group memberships => senior member group and click on join.

You get a larger avatar and a larger inbox. It has to be approved though so it might take a while.


----------



## Shiro (Aug 5, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: (0:00 - 0:12) 
Quality: whatever you can do 
Border:white
Notes: none


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a pretty long clip


----------



## Shiro (Aug 5, 2010)

If its too long you dont have to do it


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 6, 2010)

*Shiro*

How's this? If I make it any larger, the quality will start to drop.


----------



## Shiro (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Blank


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 6, 2010)

No prob


----------



## Shiro (Aug 6, 2010)

I will Rep you when I can


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 6, 2010)

'Kay


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for covering for me Blank, I'm pretty busy these next three days.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 6, 2010)

That's alright. It's a lot of fun for me


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 6, 2010)

Alien said:


> You should apply for senior membership
> 
> Go to user cp => group memberships => senior member group and click on join.
> 
> You get a larger avatar and a larger inbox. It has to be approved though so it might take a while.


ok i'll do that right nowmerci


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 6, 2010)

I see French


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello again. 

--
Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:58 - 1:04 [till right after he smiles please. ]
Quality: High. This video has better quality than the last time. :33
Border: Standard black and white.
Notes: I said this last time . 


> No subs please, so you can just crop that bottom part out, but I'd prefer if you can get as much of the frame [- subs] as you can [hope that made sense .]



Thanks much! 
Also, I don't mind if the quality dropped _a little_ in the GIF .


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 6, 2010)

*BrightandDim*

Is this alright?


----------



## rice (Aug 7, 2010)

herro blank 
i'll be working here from now on


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome to the Family, Frango.

Or in Hawaii Creole English: "Ho, you one wit da ohana now braddah"


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking forward to working with ya, Frango


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 7, 2010)

^I'll see what I can do


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Guys~ I'd like to request something else if you don't mind♥

Member Standing: Junior

Type: Sig

Link to Video: 

Duration: (1:17 -1:24) Kim Bum's part♥

Quality: High Quality if it's possible~

Border:Black. Thin line.

Notes: ---


○○~Thank you!~○○


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 7, 2010)

^Sure, I'll get right on yours as soon as I'm finished with Caelus's, is that alright?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2010)

Sure Blank! Thank you~*♥


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 7, 2010)

*Caelus*​I managed to make it large because of the simplicity!! 
The girls flash by rather quickly, though, so it's a bit hard to see them. 


*Katzuki*​I wasn't able to make yours as large as Caelus's, since there were more details and frames, and I had to speed it up a bit...I hope it's alright. :sweat


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2010)

It's so Pretty~♥ Thank you! 
If I wanted it a bit slower, Would the length of the video  have to be reduced?
Just wondering.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 7, 2010)

Hmm...either that, or I'd have to reduce the amount of colors used, since that apparently has an effect on the file size. Reducing the amount of colors also reduces the quality, so I try to refrain from doing that unless speeding it up makes it look worse.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 7, 2010)

Blank said:


> *BrightandDim*
> 
> Is this alright?



Wonderful!  
Thanks Blank!  

P.S. I like what you named it. XD


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior

Type: Sig

Link to Video: 

Duration: 0:04 - 0:12

Quality: High Quality if it's possible

Border: Black & White

Notes:

Thank you <3


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Alright I have a go at it


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelsey:



Sorry it is a bit small, but since it's 8 sec it was either size or quality and I went with size.

If you want me to change it your options are either shortening it by a few seconds, speeding it up (doesn't look good though), or reducing quality even more.

Thanks


----------



## Alien (Aug 7, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior

Type: Sig

Link to Video: 

Duration: 0:07 - 0:10 ( up to and including the hopping)

Quality: size > quality. 

Border: doesn't matter

Notes: can you cut of the black borders please?

Arigato


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 7, 2010)

^I'll try this one.

*edit* -- How's this? Although...you do know what bukkake is, right?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Kelsey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats fine thanks Jeff .


----------



## Alien (Aug 8, 2010)

Blank said:


> ^I'll try this one.
> 
> *edit* -- How's this? Although...you do know what bukkake is, right?



Duh 

Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2010)

You guys think I should change up the front page a little?  Maybe make a priority listing for size or quality and a more explicit explanation of why 10 sec sigs have to be small or low in quality?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 8, 2010)

You remember the 20 sec. long gif request?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 8, 2010)

@ Jeff ; yeah sure. 
That'd be pretty helpful too and could help improve the video choice/length and such of the customers therefore boosting the GIFs and boosting your shop . :33


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 8, 2010)

Set Please


*Avatar*
Time: :17-:18
Size: senior 
border: simple black and white 

*Sig*
Time: :39-:42
Size: whatever you feel appropriate
Border: black and white

Thank you.


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay I got one but I have a favor to ask.......

Anyway=
Member standing: Junior
Type: set
Link to video:
Avy= 
Sig= 
Duration:
Avy= 1:15-1:16
Sig= 1:25-1:38
Quality: High
Border: mix of colors

I'll pm you the favor/problem.


----------



## rice (Aug 8, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> Set Please
> 
> 
> *Avatar*
> ...


i got these. you guys can take one if jeff and blank wana do them



Justin Bieber's Girl said:


> Okay I got one but I have a favor to ask.......
> 
> Anyway=
> Member standing: Junior
> ...


----------



## rice (Aug 8, 2010)

@FLUFFY G:



tell me if i got the seconds right 

@Bieber Fan, just pm me the prob, ill see what i can do after school.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 8, 2010)

Frango said:


> @FLUFFY G:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you its perfect 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Aug 8, 2010)

Frango said:


> @Bieber Fan, just pm me the prob, ill see what i can do after school.



I pm'd Jeff already....


----------



## Dre (Aug 8, 2010)

Member Standing: senior
Type: signature 
Link to Video: 
Duration:  2:06-2:10 and 2:13-2:17
Quality: Medium sized
Border: black
Notes:


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 9, 2010)

^I'll take this one, then


----------



## rice (Aug 9, 2010)

Justin Bieber's Girl said:


> I pm'd Jeff already....



okay  


 

sorry for spelling ur name wrong btw


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 9, 2010)

*Dre*

Are these right?

*Spoiler*: __ 









I couldn't help but want to make this, too


----------



## Dre (Aug 9, 2010)

*LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO omg thank you so much. Repped you so hard just now.*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for handling the thread guys.  I can't even keep up with private requests at this point.


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Aug 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No nevermind Frango I pm'd the prob to you so now you can make the gif. Thanks :33

oh and don't worry about my name its cool,


----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)

Justin Bieber's Girl said:


> No nevermind Frango I pm'd the prob to you so now you can make the gif. Thanks :33
> 
> oh and don't worry about my name its cool,



ill do it after i come back from tutor. gimme four hours


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff can gifs be resized? Because I want this resized to avy status


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah it can be.  I'll do it now.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Keollyn:


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Keollyn:



So that's about 4 reps in the near future for you


----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)

@Justin Bieber's Girl:


rep/cred
**


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

We are unbiased Frango with our requests 

So stop threatening people before I rip your hair off

But thanks for taking some requests.


----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)

i **


----------



## Fatality (Aug 10, 2010)

Avatar 125x125 and 150x150 


Black borders for both


----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)

Fatality said:


> Avatar 125x125 and 150x150
> 
> 
> Black borders for both



i gots this  if anyone think they can finish it before i wake up tomorrow, feel free to take it


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 10, 2010)

Can you make a 150x150 avatar with this one please ?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 10, 2010)

^Let me see what I can do 

*edit* -- How's this? The quality of the gif you posted drops quite a bit if I try to resize it, so I found a new one. Not that great quality either, but it's better than what it would have been if I just resized the other one. :sweat


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 10, 2010)

Blank said:


> ^Let me see what I can do
> 
> *edit* -- How's this? The quality of the gif you posted drops quite a bit if I try to resize it, so I found a new one. Not that great quality either, but it's better than what it would have been if I just resized the other one. :sweat



I like it, thanks .
I knew that it this wouldn't have a good quality, like you said the gif is terrible. I couldn't find a better one. :sweat. It still looks great, thanks again


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad you like it


----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)

@Fatality 


tell me if i got the time right.
rep/cred the shop.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

God damn it why do people request when I'm asleep or at school


----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)

ppl request the minute before i go sleep/school/tutor 
gratz on 4k posts btw


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Gratz on 1,654 posts btw


----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)

you spammed another 3 posts


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## rice (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Kazuhiro (Aug 10, 2010)

Gots a request! 



9:20 - 9:25

300x155 w/ borders.

Thank you


----------



## Shiro (Aug 10, 2010)

Avy~Senior Member

Time: :41-:45
Border= white
Thanks in advance


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2010)

lKazuhiro said:


> Gots a request!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shiro said:


> Avy~Senior Member
> 
> Time: :42-:45
> Border= white
> Thanks in advance



I CLAIM THESE IN THE NAME OF JEFF


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2010)

Just edit your post, he'll see it


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 10, 2010)

You claim them in the name of Jeff?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, Jeff will do them 

He seems to complain about people taking requests while he's away..so


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, okay.


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

@Tendou Souji:

I can't put them here, it'll cause ubber lag. rep/cred 
i wish you requested a set


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 11, 2010)

THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

lKazuhiro said:


> Gots a request!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the best I can do without cutting out anything



I can speed it up if you want it in a higher quality.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

Shiro said:


> Avy~Senior Member
> 
> Time: :41-:45
> Border= white
> Thanks in advance





Here you go!  Let me know if you want anything changed.

Happy now Frango?


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

**


----------



## Kazuhiro (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff said:


> This is the best I can do without cutting out anything
> 
> 
> 
> I can speed it up if you want it in a higher quality.



It's parfect! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 11, 2010)

Is Lee doing flips with his head?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

Seems like it 

I think I played that game before.


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2010)

herro!

type: avy Gifs
size: senior 
link:
length: 0:45-0:48 also 1:13 - 1:16

please and thank you


----------



## April (Aug 11, 2010)

Sig please. :3



12:45 - 12:51.

black and white border.


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

April said:


> Sig please. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Starr said:


> herro!
> 
> type: avy Gifs
> size: senior
> ...


got these.


----------



## Inamax (Aug 11, 2010)

What an awesome shop. 
You make awesome .gifs


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

@Starr 

tell me if you want borders
@April: i'll do urs after school.

lets hope jeff gets some request today


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> @Starr
> 
> tell me if you want borders
> @April: i'll do urs after school.
> ...



it's ah-mazing! thank you


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

I may have to hand this shop over to someone when I go to Japan.

There is no way in hell I can keep up with all the request we get.  It's impossible.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 11, 2010)

How long are you going to be in Japan?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

One year.  I think for the next month I will be on sporadically like I am now.  Nightly I will make gifs but apparently that's not good enough for people.  Or you guys beat me to it.

So as much as I want to make gifs I lack the time.  Effort is still there.  Time isn't.

I'll be more active come Sunday.  I'm going home to Hilo and essentially doing nothing for 10 days.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah, I see. You don't really have to hand the store over to anyone, I don't think. We'll keep the place going when you can't be here.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah alright.

I owe you guys a lot


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't worry about it 

I have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## rice (Aug 12, 2010)

@April:

rep/cred

@Jeff:  you can take ma requests until you go japan


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Nah it's okay Frango, first come first serve 

Plus I want this shop to remain top class.

I'm sad.  I can't even make sets for myself as often anymore


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 12, 2010)

Why're you sad?


----------



## rice (Aug 12, 2010)

@Jeff I can make your sets 
@Blank shit i thought we got antoher request 

im sad too  got bashed a lot today...


----------



## koguryo (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Jeff  Secret Request :ho

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to video: 
Duration: Avy-0:30-0:32 (specifically Jieun's fingerpoint), Sig-0:04-0:07 (dat headbobbin')
Quality: Best you can do
Border: Whatever
Special Requests: None


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Sad because of how busy I am now.  And a bit sad because I am leaving soon 

Any of you guys can make simple regular sigs?


----------



## rice (Aug 12, 2010)

the request was so secret 

i cannot make simple regular sigs becuz i have absolutely no gfx skills.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Hey Jeff  Secret Request :ho
> 
> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> ...



I'll take this.  Because I understand koguryo.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 12, 2010)

I can make regular sigs, but I'm not that skilled at it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Tony:


----------



## koguryo (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Tony:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Jeff, I can't use the set until I get my laptop back though.  I'll rep you after I spread


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Alright, and np.

I guess I'll be the first to use a Madonna set then


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2010)

Time: 2:50 to 2:58

Size: 250x250

Quality: If you can improve it without any down side, please do it.

Siggy.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if you could get this under the signature size limit


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering do you do gifs from non-youtube videos?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

I just realized that wasn't one


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you soo much to Frango. I like my set.


----------



## rice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Time: 2:50 to 2:58
> 
> Size: 250x250
> 
> ...


got this


Alexandra said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering if you could get this under the signature size limit


i'll try


Kelsey♥ said:


> Hey guys I was wondering do you do gifs from non-youtube videos?


if i can download it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2010)

Can you download vids like  ?


----------



## rice (Aug 13, 2010)

@Kels: of course i can  they provided download links!

@Alex does this work for you?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> @Kels: of course i can  they provided download links!
> 
> @Alex does this work for you?



Yes, it does. thank you


----------



## rice (Aug 13, 2010)

@The Luiz:

rep/cred


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2010)

I was planning to put it in my sig, but i can't due to size limits (i wasn't planning to only put one gif in the next siggy.)

But thank you anyway. It looks awesome.


----------



## rice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> I was planning to put it in my sig, but i can't due to size limits (i wasn't planning to only put one gif in the next siggy.)
> 
> But thank you anyway. It looks awesome.



try it now:


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> try it now:



I didn't mean that the size is too big, but that since three gifs is too much for a sig, and i wanted to put three in my next one (one of them being the one you made), i won't be sigging it.


----------



## rice (Aug 13, 2010)

okay then


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

frango 

0:20 to 0:26

just a sig big as you can 

dotted border and semi rounded border


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

*@itsy:


*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@itsy:
> 
> 
> *



kyaaaaaa CUTE  rep


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 14, 2010)

Senior


Type: Avy
Duration:4:49-4:51

Type: Sig
Duration:4:59-5:10

Notes: As big as allowed for both​


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Senior
> 
> 
> Type: Avy
> ...


i gots it


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

@Tapp Zaddaz


please cred the shopp  tell me if i got the right times, or if you want borders.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2010)

Ava:

Link:  OR 
Time: 3:27 - 3:30
Border: Black & White

Sig:

Links: _Same as above_
Time: 1:52 - 2:00
Border: Black & White

Thank you~


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Ava:
> 
> Link:  OR
> Time: 3:27 - 3:30
> ...



got this


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah the times might not be the exact same on each vid because the First Link doesnt provide the Video Times ;___;


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

you think you can describe the scene for me?  o_0


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2010)

Why the fuck does this place get crowded when I am inactive


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

@Kels:



hope i got the seconds right 
@Jeff: cos im here 
jks, iunno. have a good trip to Hilo


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2010)

You got the time Perfectly 

Thank you~ Need to spread first .___. <3333


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thank you!*



Frango said:


> @Tapp Zaddaz
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


If it is not too much trouble can make both of them start and end 1 second sooner?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2010)

i know its too soon but i'll use it soon 

frango

dotted but with white borders this time 2 px to  2 px dotes if you cant do that same dotted border as last time 





0:52 to 0:59



big as u can 

not too fast 

sorry


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 14, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy
Link to Video: 
Duration: 3:32-3: 33
Quality: um... good quality I guess. Not sure what you mean by this but okay.
Border: doesn't matter.
Notes: None.


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> If it is not too much trouble can make both of them start and end 1 second sooner?





Kazehana said:


> i know its too soon but i'll use it soon
> 
> frango
> 
> ...


i got them


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

*@itsy:*

here yuu go  you better cred the shop


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@itsy:*
> 
> here yuu go  you better cred the shop



boy do i love you of course i'll cred you


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

*@Tapp Zaddaz:*


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 








please cred the shoppe if you use it


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2010)

Why do they all go to Frango?  Give some to blank!!


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 14, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Tapp Zaddaz:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> ...


Thank you once again!


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

fine ichi's request can go to Blank 
Alex share some


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

I was here to do normal avatar requests, but he still hasn't turned this into an everything shop.

So, for now I'm Jeff's assistant


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

where is my gif!!! my Jing!!!


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

blank's gonna do it. when he comes


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

shit you actually requested me to do it 
sorry! gimme 30 minutes


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

*@IchiTenshou:*



hope i got the time right 
cred the shopp if you wear it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

will be looking forward to your work!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

I wish I could do that with my firefox...fucking piece of crap


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

do what?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

too hard to explain


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

where is  Frango!!!

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:00-0:05
Quality: best as you can!!
Border: same as my Jing
Notes: um this animation was make my me 

ASAP!!!


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

can blank take jeff's requests? jeff did mention he'll be inactive for a few days  we allow maximum 2 days to do them.

^got it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

wat you are in school right now? >_<


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

where is blank?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 15, 2010)

○○ Request for anyone ○○

Member Standing: Junior

Type: avi & sig [If possible]

Link to Video: 

Duration: 

○ avi = 2:08 - 2:09 - Where he sings with closeup.

○ sig = 1:18 - 1:20

Quality: As high as possible~♥
Border : Black & thin 

I was wondering if you can put some brightness to a gif. There's a part of the video I'd like but it's too dark... It would be 0:10 - 0:15.
What do you guys think?


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

*@Karaholic:*

rep/cred
blank can take that ^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Karaholic:*
> 
> rep/cred
> blank can take that ^



Sankyuu Frango!!!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 15, 2010)

Gah, sorry I've been gone. I was on several plane rides from Japan back to Hawaii. :sweat

Which ones do I need to do?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 15, 2010)

Alright, I'll get right on those. 

Thanks, Lexy.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 15, 2010)

My photoshop isn't working!!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

Nooo!! What's wrong with it?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know!! 

I'll try to fix it


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't claim any for me, thanks.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

Fine


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi, is there any chance you could make a scrolling avatar gif for me? 

Like this but just zoom it out so you can see the full faces of the characters, same border as well please. 



(courtsy of Laex)

Here's the stock for it:



Thanks


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 15, 2010)

time: 8:15 to 8:21

size: 250x250

(only show Yugi going into the light, don't show the folks watching him)


----------



## rice (Aug 16, 2010)

*@Jotaro:*

rep/cred


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 16, 2010)

Expressing my dissatisfaction and increasing my post count 




Why won't anyone take my request?


----------



## rice (Aug 16, 2010)

i will take kat, noda and mist puppet  request. 1 hour


----------



## rice (Aug 16, 2010)

*@Mist Puppet: *

*@Noda. B:*

please rep/cred


----------



## rice (Aug 16, 2010)

*@Kat:*



sorry for the bad quality, rep/cred
@The Luiz: I'll do yours after skool


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Frango!
Will Rep~ Twice for such nice work.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm so frustrated right now


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 16, 2010)

oh shiz. I actually meant the scene right before it, where he had his whole hand over his mouth and then he takes it away. I think the lyrics that he's singing at that time are: "nae gasum sok"


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

since you like requests frango 




two sigs of the fight scenes your choice...



 sig at the part where DM almost falls and BRS catches her while hugging her 


fighting scenes fast but not too fast 


hugging scene slow  but not too slow 

thanks frango


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Since they quoted you specifically I'll leave it alone, have fun with it


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2010)

*@Noda. B *:

rep/cred

*@Kazehana:* i got you 
*@Jeff:*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't pry myself into people's requests.


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2010)

*@The Luiz:*

rep/cred
*@Kazehana:* your next


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2010)

*@Kazehana:*





only if someone could teach me how to do proper dotted borders 
*@Jeff:* *HINT HINT*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Kazehana:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




finally 

rep coming 

thanks frango 

gotta love my shoujo ai


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@The Luiz:*
> 
> rep/cred
> *@Kazehana:* your next



Sweet. Could you make it smaller so that i can sig it, please? 

And maybe you could cut out the bit where the camera moves from left to right showing the characters?


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

Thnx!


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Sweet. Could you make it smaller so that i can sig it, please?
> 
> And maybe you could cut out the bit where the camera moves from left to right showing the characters?




here


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you mister.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll have a go with it.

I'm not sure if I can do it with the links provided, but I'll investigate further


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Jotaro:*
> 
> rep/cred



Forgot to mention this but could you add the same border as Laex did it please or something similar to it and could you slow it down just a little bit as well? Sorry


----------



## rice (Aug 18, 2010)

*@Jotaro:*


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks  will rep again.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'll have a go with it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can do it with the links provided, but I'll investigate further



I don't care if you lose a brain cell, just give me what I want .

Lol take your time~


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 18, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 5:58-5:59
Border: thin and black


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Viscaria:





Part of the credit goes to Alien for finding me a workable dl link

Lucrecia:



Let me know if you want anything changed.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 18, 2010)

I dunno how the quality will be... but it's TOO cute to not try.

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy
Link to video: 
Duration: 00:20 - 00:21 (Tae's shocked face, get as much as you can)
Quality: Highest possible, sadly the nicest link I could find.
Border: Simple 2px white border.
Special Requests: Jeff do it <3

Rep Cannon is loaded


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I believe I have an actual gif of it that is higher quality; I'll just crop it into an avy.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh great! I spent an hour searching, I'm in such a Tae mood right now <3


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Let me know if that's okay


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah Tae's reaction to supprise things is <3


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 18, 2010)

Better than ok, it's.... it's....

Otae


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2010)

frango 



0:12 to 0:27

sig big as you can


----------



## rice (Aug 18, 2010)

*@Kazehana:*




rep/cred


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Kazehana:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u forgot the border but DAMN that was fast (white border with a black outline.......) 

thanks frango


----------



## rice (Aug 18, 2010)

*@Kazehana*




rep/cred


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Kazehana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfect  thanks frango


----------



## Rubi (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you so much to both Jeff and Alien! It's so awesome. thanks a lot and sorry for the trouble it caused you.

Will wear, rep and Cred when I go home from school.


----------



## Alien (Aug 18, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 18, 2010)

Could you make one for livejournal for me? I can still rep you. :3?

Size: 100x100 (i think the requirements are under 40 kb too)
Video: 
Time: 3:03 - 3:04 (just the lines going over the guy's eyes)
No text or borders plox.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Got it, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2010)

Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior
Type: (Avy, Sig, Random, etc.) : Set 
Link to video (youtube preferably): 
Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"): Sig 3:20 - 3:25 , Ava - Same video 2:47-2:48
Quality (if it matters to you): High if possible
Border: (Any color, dotted, mix of colors is fine) - Whatever looks good , even no border is fine


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2010)

Request for Jeff. 

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video: 
Duration: Ava (3:29 to 3: 33)  Sig ( 2:35 to 2:42 )
Quality: High
Border: Whatever you want
Notes:  If you like other parts use them.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Jeff, sorry for this but I was wondering why his other eye isn't violet...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior
> Type: (Avy, Sig, Random, etc.) : Set
> Link to video (youtube preferably):
> Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"): Sig 3:20 - 3:25 , Ava - Same video 2:47-2:48
> ...





Yog-Sothoth said:


> Request for Jeff.
> 
> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> ...



Looks like Jeff will do both of them


----------



## Jeff (Aug 19, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Hey Jeff, sorry for this but I was wondering why his other eye isn't violet...



 didn't notice that.  Let me see if I can make it more vibrant (I had to lower the quality because it is a junior avy)


----------



## Jeff (Aug 19, 2010)

This one may be a bit better, but due to the size limit it's hard for me to keep colors/quality.



Let me know if it works.  I might be a bit too big (it's below 100kb but not by much)


----------



## Jeff (Aug 19, 2010)

Hustler:


----------



## Rubi (Aug 19, 2010)

It's ok. I jut wanted to see the violet XP thanks again Jeff. Will rep again once I spread.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Hustler:



Quick! but is it possible to make the ava just Sunny laughing?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 19, 2010)

lol you don't want Shindong?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> lol you don't want Shindong?



Nope


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you  

I'll use soon , need to spread I think


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior 
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 11:53-11:58
Quality: High as possible
Border: Yes please
Notes: I'll be back later for a sig so if I don't rep you right away...


----------



## rice (Aug 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 11:53-11:58
> ...



gots you 
doing it after i finish my hwk. i might do it tomorrow. youtube vids next time


----------



## Jeff (Aug 19, 2010)

I feel gif making is more important than hw Friendgo.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry I tried, it wasn't on youtube  Damn copyrights


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior 
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 18:36-11:49
Quality: High as possible
Border: Yes please
Notes: This is the same vidya, but there is an HD version.  However VLC must be installed to see it.  Link to such is


----------



## rice (Aug 19, 2010)

@Jeff: dinner > everything.


----------



## rice (Aug 19, 2010)

*@Mider T:*


rep/cred


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Lucrecia:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want anything changed.



That looks great but can you change so that she doesn't move her head? so that she looks like this:

just with animated raindrops ? I can give you twice rep if you want


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Mider T:*
> 
> 
> rep/cred



On the avatar, I messed up on the time.  I meant 11:23-11:28.  I'll bookmark you for another rep if you can correct my mistake.


----------



## rice (Aug 19, 2010)

*@Mider T:*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

yo frango i have a heart felt scene for you :33

7:32 to 7:38

slow and faded background at the end same border as last time 

will rep after spreading...



big as you can

can you keep the words in it also :33


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Mider T:*



Thanks!  Will rep you again after spreading!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> That looks great but can you change so that she doesn't move her head? so that she looks like this:
> 
> just with animated raindrops ? I can give you twice rep if you want



Yeah that should be doable.  I'll get it to you ASAP.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Lucrecia:


----------



## rice (Aug 20, 2010)

i got you itsy  after i do my hwk.

new set


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Song sucks


----------



## rice (Aug 20, 2010)

it wasnt as good as i expect it to be  just waiting for english wedding dress


----------



## rice (Aug 20, 2010)

*@itsy:*

rep/cred


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2010)

Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to video (youtube preferably):
Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"):0:56-1:04(from where Brooke starts laughing to before it cuts to Sanji
Quality (if it matters to you): As good as you can get it
Border: Just a border that fits into Avatar.


 Thanks. will rep


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@itsy:*
> 
> rep/cred



i'll cred but please let me spread


----------



## rice (Aug 20, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to video (youtube preferably):
> Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"):0:56-1:04(from where Brooke starts laughing to before it cuts to Sanji
> ...



i gots this 
*
@itsy:* for get abt the rep then


----------



## rice (Aug 20, 2010)

*@VastoLorDae:*

rep/cred


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you very much. I love it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Tendou:





As requested.  Let me know if anything needs changin'


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

you are a god.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I know


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Lucrecia:



Thank you.:3


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 20, 2010)

Member Standing: idk
Type: Avy
Link to GIF: 
Duration: N/A
Quality: High
Border: None.


----------



## rice (Aug 20, 2010)

Senior:

Junior:


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 21, 2010)

Alright, I got a new photoshop, so I can start working on gifs again


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Too bad this place seems to have died


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:08 - 0:14
Quality: 720p
Border: Solid
Notes: Please and thank you!


----------



## rice (Aug 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Signature
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:08 - 0:14
> ...



i got this


----------



## Damaris (Aug 21, 2010)

can i have this resized for a senior sig please?
and i don't know if this falls under things you don't do,
i checked and couldn't tell, but would it be possible 
for you to remove the name "anna" that fades in in the top right corner?


----------



## rice (Aug 22, 2010)

*@Damaris:*


----------



## rice (Aug 22, 2010)

*@Naked Snacks!:*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Why you working so hard Frango


----------



## Naked (Aug 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Naked Snacks!:*



Thanks!  Credit and rep will be given.


----------



## rice (Aug 22, 2010)

gotta go tutor in 20 minutes or so


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2010)

Request for Jeff.  

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video: 
Duration: Ava (Pick whatever you like best.) Sig ( 0:39 to 0:42 )
Quality: High
Border: Whatever you want


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm getting no work


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry Blank.  

You will once Jeff leaves.  I'll be asking you for sets.


----------



## rice (Aug 22, 2010)

glad blank is back


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> I don't want Jeppu to leave!!



It's okay, he'll probably still be able to check up on us every once in a while.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

I say I'll be online 3 days out of the week, so I'll check in periodically.


----------



## rice (Aug 22, 2010)

lets see how the shop will go when Jeff is gone 

Jeff wouldn't resist the power of NF he wouldnt trust me n blank with the shop, so he'll come online nearly everyday


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

oh, that's good


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> lets see how the shop will go when Jeff is gone
> 
> Jeff wouldn't resist the power of NF he wouldnt trust me n blank with the shop, so he'll come online nearly everyday



I'm actually thinking about making my own set shop, for the hell of it


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

If it's GIFs, I can do them in about 20 minutes or so. I still need practice with making regular sets in PS, so I won't open the shop until I'm satisfied that I'm decent enough at it.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Blank said:


> If it's GIFs, I can do them in about 20 minutes or so. I still need practice with making regular sets in PS, so I won't open the shop until I'm satisfied that I'm decent enough at it.


Ah, yes. Always make sure you're proficient at the services you offer. And use your best ones as examples if you do~


Frango said:


> you make me hesitate.



I do this to make you think about your decisions. It would be useless making a shop if no one requested, no? Or you could just stay in this one, where the business is going. You do most of the requests in here anyway, right? I don't really see the point in making a new one


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ah, yes. Always make sure you're proficient at the services you offer. And use your best ones as examples if you do~
> 
> 
> I do this to make you think about your decisions. It would be useless making a shop if no one requested, no? Or you could just stay in this one, where the business is going. *You do most of the requests in here anyway, right?* I don't really see the point in making a new one



Yeah, Frango. 
Takin' all the work.


----------



## rice (Aug 22, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> I do this to make you think about your decisions. It would be useless making a shop if no one requested, no? Or you could just stay in this one, where the business is going. You do most of the requests in here anyway, right? I don't really see the point in making a new one



making a new shop won't happen until im in uni, which is in 2 and a half years, and opening a new shop is just an idea 

@Blank: ninja


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> making a new shop won't happen until im in uni, which is in 2 and a half years, and opening a new shop is just an idea


hmmm, okay. Well, you better start working on it. But don't work too fast, you want a certain amount of quality in your work as well. If it's just in the idea stage, you should put it aside for now and just work on your gif/set making skills


----------



## rice (Aug 22, 2010)

screw set making


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

okay then, that gives you gif making to focus on. Look at what you can improve and work on it. When you think you've worked on it for long enough, move on to something else. That's all there is. And by the time you get to Uni, you'llhave a life, and totally forget about itbe a pro


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'm horrible when it comes to making sets with PS. 

I only know how to use GIMP for that


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Blank said:


> Unfortunately, I'm horrible when it comes to making sets with PS.
> 
> I only know how to use GIMP for that



I have yet to figure that out  Can I see some of your work? I need some help figuring out what I can do with Gimp.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

Shit, I was looking through my files for my examples and remembered I deleted them 'cause they were taking up space


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Time for a fresh start?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah... 

But I really have no idea how to do anything on PS, other than GIFs, and the tutorial section doesn't help me at all.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 22, 2010)

It's okay to request right now, right?

Member Standing: Junior 
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:04-1:06 (Please, only the scene involving the grey and purple plane/tank transformer up to the blast filling the screen)
Quality: Any is fine.
Special Requests: If you could, I'd like a senior one made as well, simply because I'm going to probably become a senior member in a very short time. I will rep twice for avatar GIFs in both sizes.
Border: Black solid or lined. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Experiment with it? :33


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> It's okay to request right now, right?
> 
> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Avatar
> ...



Yay, my turn. 

*edit* -- How are these? I get the feeling I didn't make the tank blast long enough, though...


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 22, 2010)

Blank said:


> Yay, my turn.
> 
> *edit* -- How are these? I get the feeling I didn't make the tank blast long enough, though...



I like it. You did good. 

EDIT: Sorry, have a problem. How do I save the whole gif? Whenever I save it to a file, I get the still image.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you saving it as a gif?


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Are you saving it as a gif?



Yes, but it seems to be too big. Apparently, the GIF limit is 100 KB, but when I save up the Blitzwing GIF, it's 250KB. At least, that's what I can tell.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Seems like it is 240 kb,  I wonder if Blank forgot the junior size requirements being at 100kb.

If you want to wait I think he'll be able to remake it, but if you want I can do it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Never mind it was easy for me to reduce the size:


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Never mind it was easy for me to reduce the size:



Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work, Jeppunii-san


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 22, 2010)

My bad 
I had forgotten the limit to junior avatars was 100kb.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Now to get started on Fail's set.


----------



## Juli (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey,

just a reminder. Please refrain from making too many spamy/off topic posts. I had to delete some of your posts on the second-last page.

Apart from that, keep up the good work. :3


----------



## April (Aug 23, 2010)

0:10 - 0:16

Senior
Sig
Dotted border.

thanks <3


----------



## rice (Aug 23, 2010)

Juli said:


> Hey,
> 
> just a reminder. Please refrain from making too many spamy/off topic posts. I had to delete some of your posts on the second-last page.
> 
> Apart from that, keep up the good work. :3


sorry 


April said:


> 0:10 - 0:16
> 
> Senior
> Sig
> ...


i gots this


----------



## rice (Aug 23, 2010)

*@April:*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 24, 2010)

Can you shrink this down to just under one meg in file size please?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 24, 2010)

Dear Blank, Redmango, and customers.

I'll be gone for a bit.  See you all when I get back.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Request for Jeff.
> 
> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> ...



Blank...

Could you please do my request?  :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 24, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2:32 - 2:38 please. 
Quality: High
Border: Standard black & white. 

Thank ya muchh!


----------



## rice (Aug 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can you shrink this down to just under one meg in file size please?





BrightlyDim said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Signature
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 2:32 - 2:38 please.
> ...



got these, redoing April's.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 25, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Blank...
> 
> Could you please do my request?  :33



Okay


----------



## rice (Aug 25, 2010)

[sp=@The Pink Ninja]
[/sp]
[sp=@BrightlyDim]
[/sp]
[sp=@April]
[/sp]


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 25, 2010)

*Yog-Sothoth*

How're these? For the avatars, I just liked the way they looked 
Let me know if you wanted anything different.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior~
Type: Ava
gif:
Quality: As high as you can make it 
Border: Doesn't matter.
Notes: Focus on his face, pl0x


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2010)

Blank said:


> *Yog-Sothoth*
> 
> How're these? For the avatars, I just liked the way they looked
> Let me know if you wanted anything different.
> ...



Those are wonderful.  Thank you.  pek


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:29 - 1:36
Quality: Preferably good
Border: No
Notes:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Ava
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2:25-2:27 The Konan Intro
Quality: Highest possible
Border:Black 
Notes: Nothing special

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2: 33- 2:35 Konan's final attack
Quality: Highest possible
Border:Black 
Notes:


----------



## Shiro (Aug 25, 2010)

Member standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link: 
Duration: 00:25 - 00:26
Quality: Which ever works best
Border: White
Note: Can you loop it to where the squiggly lines look like they keep moving 

Can you loop it so it looks like it continually making the little shaking motions
thanks in advance


----------



## rice (Aug 25, 2010)

ill do all four


----------



## rice (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Eki_ 











*Spoiler*: _Butō Renjin_ 










Blank you can take upcoming requests


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, babe


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi 
Very simple request here, I'd just like  cropped so it's just the last panel of the kitty going ooontz ooontz ooontz ooontz, and resized to be an avatar. Mahalo


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 26, 2010)

Quincy James said:


> Hi
> Very simple request here, I'd just like  cropped so it's just the last panel of the kitty going ooontz ooontz ooontz ooontz, and resized to be an avatar. Mahalo



Wasn't sure if you wanted a border or not.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 26, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to video: 
Duration: 1:38-1:41
Quality: Highest possible
Border: Standard white and black

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature
Link to video: 
Duration: 1:24-1:29
Quality: Highest possible
Border: Standard white and black


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

Member standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link: 
Duration: 00:22- 00:26
Quality: Some fucking HD with some 3D put in  .......jk
Border: None
Note: n/a


----------



## April (Aug 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@April]
> [/sp]



Awesome! Will rep when I spread more. xD


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 26, 2010)

Blank said:


> Wasn't sure if you wanted a border or not.



Wondeful, thanks so much!


----------



## Shiro (Aug 26, 2010)

Frango I'm sorry i must have accidentally typed in the wrong duration i meant the king worm thing that makes the weird noise and the squiggly lines that surround his head
sorry  i think its from 0:23-:24 around there again sorry


----------



## rice (Aug 26, 2010)

Raizen said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to video:
> Duration: 1:38-1:41
> ...





Eki said:


> Member standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link:
> Duration: 00:22- 00:26
> ...


i gots these 


Shiro said:


> Frango I'm sorry i must have accidentally typed in the wrong duration i meant the king worm thing that makes the weird noise and the squiggly lines that surround his head
> sorry  i think its from 0:23-:24 around there again sorry


i knew it  thanks for telling


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

Sig please~

Link:
Times: 1:17 - 1:24
Border: Black & White
Quality: 720 - HD 
Size: Whatever fits best (Can be Tall instead of wide to fit better)

Thanks <3


----------



## rice (Aug 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Raizen_ 







your request was the best 





*Spoiler*: _Eki_ 







get your 3d glasses 





*Spoiler*: _Shiro_ 





Here you go pek





*CRED!! MUST CRED!!! *


----------



## Raizen (Aug 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Raizen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Frango


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

*must spread, MUST SPREAD!*


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2010)

type of request: avy gif
size: senior sized
stock: 
description: I was wondering if you can make an avy of it going back and forth, by just using those two, have it fade out when swtiching,hope I described that right


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Sig please~
> 
> Link:
> Times: 1:17 - 1:24
> ...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 27, 2010)

[sp=Super Mike][/sp]Yours had a lot of colors, and quite a few frames for an avatar, so I needed to cut out the part where it shows the helmet, as well as reduce the amount of colors...

[sp=Starr]   [/sp]I didn't have any problems with this one, since it was made from an image. You've got two choices, since I wasn't sure what you wanted when you asked for it to fade. Since you didn't specify whether or not you wanted a border, I kept the pink from the original picture.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2010)

I was hoping for it to be at Original speed and for his face to be seen :sno.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, hold on. I got the time wrong. 
It looks like it may have changed when it was converting 

I'll try again 

*edit* -- I'm really sorry, if I make it at the original speed, I would either have to make it smaller or make the quality worse...or both.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Blank .


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 27, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:09-1:14
Quality: High
Border: Black and White

Request for whoever


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 27, 2010)

^I got this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 27, 2010)

Crap that's the main part I wanted.

If it's no problem could you just use 0:11-0:13? If not, I understand.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 27, 2010)

*Son Goku*


How's this? It was pretty long for an avatar, so I needed to speed it up a bit...



Super Mike said:


> Crap that's the main part I wanted.
> 
> If it's no problem could you just use 0:11-0:13? If not, I understand.



Oh, sorry. I'll try that.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 27, 2010)

Blank said:


> *Son Goku*
> 
> 
> How's this? It was pretty long for an avatar, so I needed to speed it up a bit...
> ...



It's fine, though is it possible to get the instance of the gun popping up to be removed? So I'd figure would turn it into 1:13 at the end.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, alright. I'll fix that.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 28, 2010)

*Super Mike* -- Is this right? The video was wide, so when I cropped it to an avatar size, the vehicle on the right wasn't able to appear. Or did you only want the part where Kat pushes the buttons?



*Son Goku* -- How's this? I was somehow able to get it to play at original speed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

That's good. Thanks!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, you got here quick


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah just happened to see it


----------



## Ayana (Aug 28, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Avy: 1:42 - 1:45
Sig: 5:28 - 5:32
Border - up to you


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Avy: 1:42 - 1:45
> Sig: 5:28 - 5:32
> Border - up to you



mine


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

*@Ayana:*






sorry but the video's quality is really low


----------



## Ayana (Aug 28, 2010)

No problem, I couldn't find a Space Channel 5 vid with an better quality.
It looks lovely, thank you very much.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

Blank said:


> *Super Mike* -- Is this right? The video was wide, so when I cropped it to an avatar size, the vehicle on the right wasn't able to appear. Or did you only want the part where Kat pushes the buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> *Son Goku* -- How's this? I was somehow able to get it to play at original speed.



It's great, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2010)

Blank said:


> [sp=Starr]   [/sp]I didn't have any problems with this one, since it was made from an image. You've got two choices, since I wasn't sure what you wanted when you asked for it to fade. Since you didn't specify whether or not you wanted a border, I kept the pink from the original picture.



they both look amazing, thank you so much.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 29, 2010)

Glad you like it


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2010)

Request for Blank.  

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to video: 
Duration: 2:06-2:10
Quality: High
Border: Whatever you desire.

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature
Link to video: 
Duration: 2:17-2:21
Quality: High
Border: Whatever you want.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 29, 2010)

Tired of the Counter Strike set already?


----------



## Мoon (Aug 30, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature
Link to video: 
Duration: 1:19-1:22 
Quality: Any
Border: Any

thanks.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Aug 30, 2010)

^I'll get yours too.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2010)

Sig:

Stock: 
Duration: 1:09-1:15
Quality: Best as Possible
Border: Any

Will rep obviously, thanks in advance


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sig:
> 
> Stock:
> Duration: 1:09-1:15
> ...



got this


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

*@Ennoea:*



rep/cred


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay this one is for Frango, and its the same deal:

Set-
Link: 
Av: 2:37-2:38
Sig: 3:17-3:20
Quality: good
Border: which ever is best

Thanks in advance


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

*@Justin Bieber's Girl:*


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 31, 2010)

Video Link: 
Type: Senior Avy
Time: 9:89 or so to 9:01
Description: I only want the part with ichigo and the hollow mask
Border: Same as my current avy


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Ava
Link to video:
Duration: 0:18 - 0:19 (the very very small timeframe where it's just the guy dressed in black's face)
Quality: As high as possible
Border: Just a simple black border 

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link: Same vid as Ava
Duration: 0:12 - 0:15 (as the cloaked guy walks past the little girl)
Quality: As high as Possible
Border: Black


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Video Link:
> Type: Senior Avy
> Time: 9:89 or so to 9:01
> Description: I only want the part with ichigo and the hollow mask
> Border: Same as my current avy


the link doesnt work 


Butō Renjin said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Ava
> Link to video:
> Duration: 0:18 - 0:19 (the very very small timeframe where it's just the guy dressed in black's face)
> ...



i gots these


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

*@Butō Renjin:*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you so much! I have to spread some rep before i can rep ya again but i will remember to do so


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 31, 2010)

I fixed the link in mine


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Aug 31, 2010)

That good enough, thank yo Frango.


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link: 
Duration: 2:34- 2:42
Quality: w/e
Border: none


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link: 
Duration: 11:17-11:22
Quality: Best availabe?
Border: Like the one now


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I fixed the link in mine





Eki said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link:
> Duration: 2:34- 2:42
> ...





Mider T said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link:
> Duration: 11:17-11:22
> ...


i got these


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 1, 2010)

*Yog-Sothoth*


*Che*



Hope these are okay.


----------



## Мoon (Sep 1, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks man. +rep


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

*@Eki:*

*@.ProFound.:*

please check your request before you request 

*@Mider T:*


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2010)

Blank said:


> *Yog-Sothoth*
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these are okay.



Wonderful.  pek


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

Must spread first


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats good, but i wanted an Avy senior size(150x150)


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

*@.ProFound.:*

sorry


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks thats good


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 1, 2010)

2:52 to 2:54.

It begins with Sasuke's angry face, and ends with Sasuke punching Naruto.



Size: 200x200


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> 2:52 to 2:54.
> 
> It begins with Sasuke's angry face, and ends with Sasuke punching Naruto.
> 
> ...



okay brother


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

*@The Luiz:*


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks. But the frame rate needs to be improved in the bit he punches him.


----------



## Kaliope (Sep 2, 2010)

Member Standing:Junior
Type:sig
Link to Video:(i hope it's good)
Duration:2:22-2:42
Quality:480p
Border:black
Notes:NS(with these colors) at the end of the gif,last 1-2 seconds

I hope the video won't cause you trouble in making it


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 2, 2010)

^Hey, I remember you 
I'll take this one.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 2, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy And Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: Sig: 00:32 to 00:37 Avy; 00:41 to 00:44
Quality: eh whatever you want to do
Border:  None 
Notes: None


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 2, 2010)

^I'll get yours too :33


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 2, 2010)

Danke Blank ewe


----------



## Kaliope (Sep 2, 2010)

Blank said:


> ^Hey, I remember you
> I'll take this one.



Yeah,last time I also came for a narusasu gif,I'm gald you'll make it


----------



## Anjo (Sep 2, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: '1:36' to '1:42' where they both fade out
Quality: HQ
Border: anything suits me
Notes: Can you do this for me pwease Blanky?


----------



## Shiro (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 




Member Standing:  Senior 
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: :55-:58
Quality: whatevers best
Border:white
Notes: just include Katy when she says "like im livin in a teenage dream" 




*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




Member Standing: Senior
Type: sig
Link to Video: same as the first
Duration: 2:53-2:58
Quality: whatever
Border:white
Notes:


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Thanks. But the frame rate needs to be improved in the bit he punches him.





Shiro said:


> *Spoiler*: _avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got these


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@The Luiz_ 




tried my best 





*Spoiler*: _@Shiro_ 





i should get this song


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 2, 2010)

Amber said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Signature
> Link to Video:
> Duration: '1:36' to '1:42' where they both fade out
> ...



Okay :33

I'll be finished with all the gifs later today. I have some work to finish, so I won't be able to get to them right away.


----------



## Anjo (Sep 2, 2010)

okies


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 2, 2010)

*Kenpachi Karaki*
I needed to cut some out to make it fit the size requirement. I hope it's okay... 


*Amber*
You've got two choices. The original clip, 
or an edited version where they fade between each other.


----------



## Chrysant (Sep 2, 2010)

*@Frango,*
please do my request, this is my first time asking gif so I'm sorry if my request confusing you  thank you so much if you want to do it for me

Member Standing: Senior (I've joined this naruto forum since year 2007, so is it mean I'm senior?)

Type: Signature

Link to Video: 

Duration: from '4:04' to '4:10' (focused on the couple, please! the white-dress girl and the black-suite man)

Quality: HQ
Border: white
Notes: none


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 2, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> Member Standing: Senior (I've joined this naruto forum since year 2007, so is it mean I'm senior?)



No, sorry. In order to become a senior member, you have to have at least 1000 posts, and then you have to go to the 'Group Memberships' page in your CP, and join the 'Senior Members' group.


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> *@Frango,*
> please do my request, this is my first time asking gif so I'm sorry if my request confusing you  thank you so much if you want to do it for me
> 
> Member Standing: Senior (I've joined this naruto forum since year 2007, so is it mean I'm senior?)
> ...



to be a senior you need 6 months of membership, 1,000 posts and 30,000 reps.


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

@Sapphire:


----------



## Anjo (Sep 3, 2010)

Blank said:


> *Amber*
> You've got two choices. The original clip,
> or an edited version where they fade between each other.



Thank you so much! 

I raped  you


----------



## Jeff (Sep 3, 2010)

Mango working hard.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 3, 2010)

Jeff


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

Jeff don't go


----------



## Jeff (Sep 3, 2010)

Four days Mango 

Been busy this past week.  Parties, etc. etc.  but thanks you guys for the hard work.

Blank: What if I ran into you on campus?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 3, 2010)

We may have seen each other before, and we just don't realize it


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Four days Mango
> 
> Been busy this past week.  Parties, etc. etc.  but thanks you guys for the hard work.



 im gonna miss you hard  and stop spamming


----------



## Ayana (Sep 3, 2010)

How long do I have to wait to ask for a new request? There's no info on the first page.
:sweat


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

i guess there isnt


----------



## Alien (Sep 3, 2010)

Request: set

*Sig*

Link: 

1:57 to 2:01

*Ava*

1:46 to 1:51

HQ and you can pick the border


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 3, 2010)

works well blank thanks


----------



## Chrysant (Sep 3, 2010)

Frango said:


> @Sapphire:



*thank you so much*

may I put another request? 

*Type:* avy (100p x 100p)

*Link to Video:* 

*Duration:* from '0:04' to '0:11' (focused on the guy who's singing)

*Quality:* HQ

*Border:* Black


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 3, 2010)

Type: Sig
Link to Video: Hope Veoh is okay! 
Duration: 17:20-17:24 + 17:29-17:31 as one gif (i.e. I don't want the part in between where it zooms out)
Quality: Highest possible within sig limits
Border: Any

Type: Avy
Link to Video: Hope Veoh is okay! 
Duration: 17:45-17:48 (Just the bit with his face)
Quality: Highest possible within Senior avatar limits
Border: Any (Same as sig)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> *thank you so much*
> 
> may I put another request?
> 
> ...


why 100x100? junior avas are 125x125, and you requested a 7seconds duration, which almost double the avy limit. i can do it, but the quality will be super low


Razor Ramon HG said:


> Type: Sig
> Link to Video: Hope Veoh is okay!
> Duration: 17:20-17:24 + 17:29-17:31 as one gif (i.e. I don't want the part in between
> where it zooms out)
> ...


ill see if i can download veoh vids


Alien said:


> Request: set
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...



got this as well


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Alien_ 







Alien your request was the most normal one out of these 




*Spoiler*: _@Sapphire_ 





Sapphire please read the rules next time  there's a limit




*Spoiler*: _@Razor Ramon HG_


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 3, 2010)

^hahaha Brilliant. Repped


----------



## JJ (Sep 3, 2010)

I like to try out the shops. Haven't tried this one yet. 


Type: Avy 
Link to Video:  
Duration: 1:25 to 1:29 
Quality: Highest possible 
Border: You can pick 
Notes: 
I can have the bigger 150 x 200 avy, but sometimes it doesn't look right so leave that up to you. 


Type: Sig
Link to Video:  
Duration: 1:42 - 1:46
Quality: Highest possible


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> I like to try out the shops. Haven't tried this one yet.
> 
> 
> Type: Avy
> ...



FUUUUUUUUUU PRESSURE  OMG!!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

*@JediJaina:*


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

*@JediJaina:*






pweez cred the shop  and sorry if i got the timing wrong, if i made the quality low,if you don't like it, blank can do your request if your not satisfied with it


----------



## JJ (Sep 3, 2010)

Very happy and have the credits in sig.


----------



## Chrysant (Sep 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> why 100x100? junior avas are 125x125, and you requested a 7seconds duration, which almost double the avy limit. i can do it, but the quality will be super low



because in the forum (not this forum) which I would use the avatar, the rules saying it must be 100x100 ... I'm sorry, I didn't know before there can't be until 7 seconds for avy

but thank you so much 

I will credit you of course


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> because in the forum (not this forum) which I would use the avatar, the rules saying it must be 100x100 ... I'm sorry, I didn't know before there can't be until 7 seconds for avy
> 
> but thank you so much
> 
> I will credit you of course



there can be, but the quality will drop. we recommend 2-3 seconds, or else the ava will come out very bad.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 4, 2010)

lol Frango still working hard.


----------



## Dash (Sep 4, 2010)

Member Standing: senior
Type: sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2:26-2:32 & 3:45-3:50 (if possible)
Quality: highest possible
Border: solid
Notes:


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 4, 2010)

Dash said:


> Member Standing: senior
> Type: sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 2:26-2:32 & 3:45-3:50 (if possible)
> ...



I'll take this


----------



## Kaliope (Sep 6, 2010)

When is my sig done?


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2010)

Type: Sig 
Links: 










Notes: Just put them together


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 6, 2010)

Kaliope said:


> When is my sig done?



Ah, crap, I'm sorry, I had finished it and forgot to post it. 
Here, I hope it's alright.


----------



## rice (Sep 6, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Type: Sig
> Links:
> 
> 
> ...


mind if i do it?


----------



## rice (Sep 6, 2010)

tell me if you want resize, slower and/or transition


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2010)

omg, thanks 

Can you speed it up a bit? I just wanna see what it looks like..


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 6, 2010)

0:35 - 0:36

The bit with The Mask slapping them.

Avy.

150x150


----------



## rice (Sep 7, 2010)

*@Alex:*


----------



## rice (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Kaliope (Sep 7, 2010)

Blank said:


> Ah, crap, I'm sorry, I had finished it and forgot to post it.
> Here, I hope it's alright.



thanks a lot


----------



## Sine (Sep 7, 2010)

type: avatar
size: 150x150
link: 
border: none
time: 00 : 30 - 00 : 33 (lip part)


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2010)

Frango said:


>



Thank you. Soon enough another request to complete my future set.


----------



## rice (Sep 7, 2010)

shiner said:


> type: avatar
> size: 150x150
> link:
> border: none
> time: 00 : 30 - 00 : 33 (lip part)



i'll take this.


----------



## Mara (Sep 7, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig... and ava if you want/can 
Link to Video: 
Duration: *0:57 - 1:07* (From the "YEAH" to the end of "so happy i could die")
Quality: Whatever you can do 
Border: Dotted
Notes: If you could possibly stick *Divine Chaos; The TemaTen FC *somewhere in there that would be great.

Will rep & cred, please take your time (:


----------



## rice (Sep 7, 2010)

maravelous said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Sig... and ava if you want/can
> Link to Video:
> Duration: *0:57 - 1:07* (From the "YEAH" to the end of "so happy i could die")
> ...




got this as well


----------



## Nyasi (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello. Great thread. 

*Member Standing:* Junior
*Type:* Signature
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration:* 1:39 - 1:50
*Quality:* highest possible
*Border:* Black solid or lined

Thank you!


----------



## rice (Sep 7, 2010)

Nyasi said:


> Hello. Great thread.
> 
> *Member Standing:* Junior
> *Type:* Signature
> ...



got this as well


----------



## rice (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2010)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Avatar
*Link to Video:*  (Specically Version 3/zshare.net player)
*Duration:* 8:18 - 8:25
*Quality:* highest possible
*Border:* Yellow

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bloo (Sep 7, 2010)

Frango said:


>


Thank You, credit and rep


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

[sp=@Mider T]



[/sp]


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)

Can I get that (the bottom one) in 150 x 150 please?  I'm not so good at resizing

Thanks


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, you and your bananas


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks a mil, rep coming as soon as I can!


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2010)

4:23 to 4:28

avy.

150x150


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> 4:23 to 4:28
> 
> avy.
> 
> 150x150



got this


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

*@The Luiz:
*


----------



## Dash (Sep 10, 2010)

Dash said:


> Member Standing: senior
> Type: sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 2:26-2:32 & 3:45-3:50 (if possible)
> ...



Bumping this. Not to rush you or anything but I'm just making sure you haven't forgotten my request. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 11, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:07 - 0:23 (Just the wedding)

I know it's very long so if not possible just let me know 

Thank you!!


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

ane said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:07 - 0:23 (Just the wedding)
> ...



ill try this  just for ane 

@Dash: sory for the wait, i think blank has already done it and forgot to post it


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 11, 2010)

Actually, I'm having a little trouble with Dash's request. I haven't figured out how to take two clips and join them together for one gif.


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

ill do it then


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

*@ane:* nothing's impossible, but the quality will drop by a lot 



*@Dash:* i made you a rounded border so the quality is improved by a little bit


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2010)

frango  

sig 

big as you can 

top part 4:49 to 4:54



not too fast

2px blue dots with white borders

eep the text


also gif sig :33



2px dots with white borders

not too fast


----------



## Dash (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@ane:* nothing's impossible, but the quality will drop by a lot
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dash:* i made you a rounded border so the quality is improved by a little bit



 love it! Thanks a bunch, definitely worth the wait and I don't mind the quality drop. 

@blank - no worries. I apologize for making a difficult request.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 12, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@ane:* nothing's impossible, but the quality will drop by a lot



 thanks a lot :33


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

*@Kazehana:*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Frango, I owe you one :sweat


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

you will repay it by taking upcoming requests since im busy with my hwk and studies


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks frango xD


----------



## JJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Was happy with my set so whoever wants to do this. No rush. 

Type: Avy 
Link to Video:  
Duration: 1:39 to 1:40 (it might start at 1:38 or end at 1:41) 
Quality: Highest possible 
Border: You can pick 
Notes: 
I can have the bigger 150 x 200 avy, but sometimes it doesn't look right so leave that up to you. 


Type: Sig
Link to Video:  
Duration: 1:09 - 1:14 (if it needs to be shortened no problem)
Quality: Highest possible


----------



## rice (Sep 17, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> Was happy with my set so whoever wants to do this. No rush.
> 
> Type: Avy
> Link to Video:
> ...



okay


----------



## rice (Sep 17, 2010)

*@JediJaina:*

*Spoiler*: _avas_ 



[SPOILER150x150] 






tell me if you'd like other borders


----------



## JJ (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm very pleased. I think I'll use a smaller avy this time. 

I will give you rep the first chance I can. I can't seem to give it to you right now. Thank you very much.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 18, 2010)

Can ı get avatar with this?
Typetar
link: 
sizes:150x150 and 125x125
time:4.49-4.55 
Quality:up to u
Border: up to u^^
thanx already


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 18, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video: 
Duration: 0:14-0:16
Quality: Highest possible
Border: Preferably Black
Special Requests: None

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

gif sigs please

umm can i request for 4 
one sig



can you make this tinted red? don't include the last part keep everything in box shape nothing too lopsided



can you make it tinted green? don't include the last part




last request trans please





will rep 3 times i swear


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Can ı get avatar with this?
> Typetar
> link:
> sizes:150x150 and 125x125
> ...





Ninja Zone said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration: 0:14-0:16
> ...





Kazehana said:


> gif sigs please
> 
> umm can i request for 4
> one sig
> ...



o__________O okay.


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

*@eternalrequiem:*


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@eternalrequiem:*



Thanks! I'll Rep when I'm not 24 hour'd


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

*@Kazehana:*i feel like we're trading requests 






*@Blank:* it's all yours now, i gotta study.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

I LOVE YOU THANKS


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@eternalrequiem:*



omg,omg they look perfect!!!
thank u honey,repped^^


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Sep 19, 2010)

This one is for Frango:
Standing: Junior
Type: Set
Link to video: 
Duration:
Av=1:47-1:50
Sig= 1:32-1:36
Quality: good
Border: colored
Special Request: Can you put them for me again, please? Thank you.


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Justin Bieber's Girl said:


> This one is for Frango:
> Standing: Junior
> Type: Set
> Link to video:
> ...



can blank do this? i gotta study for my exams  or else i'll have to do it four days later


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it possible to make a _.gif_ image that contains text? My current signature is 999 characters, one character under the 1,000 character maximum, and it was longer than that before I reduced its size so that it would fit into the allowed space. However, to reduce its size, I needed to remove words, shorten other words, and overall simplify my language, which I do not at all like to do, so I would like to be able to be able to bypass the normal limit on signature space. Will anyone here be able to help me out?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 22, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is it possible to make a _.gif_ image that contains text? My current signature is 999 characters, one character under the 1,000 character maximum, and it was longer than that before I reduced its size so that it would fit into the allowed space. However, to reduce its size, I needed to remove words, shorten other words, and overall simplify my language, which I do not at all like to do, so I would like to be able to be able to bypass the normal limit on signature space. Will anyone here be able to help me out?



Are you asking for a .gif where there's text and no images? I could try that. If you would provide more detail on what you would like included in the .gif, it would be appreciated.


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

Blank said:


> Are you asking for a .gif where there's text and no images? I could try that. If you would provide more detail on what you would like included in the .gif, it would be appreciated.


i got you :


Enigma said:


> I would be able to, but I just found out that Gooba extended the limit to 20,000 characters now.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 22, 2010)

Justin Bieber's Girl said:


> This one is for Frango:
> Standing: Junior
> Type: Set
> Link to video:
> ...



When you ask for a colored border, is there a specific color you would like?


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Sep 22, 2010)

*This post contains a request.*

This is my 1st time using NF gif shops. ^_^

Basically I just need someone to make a bigger version and a better quality of the current sig I am using now(it's from the latest bleach episode 289). I'd like it the same size as the sig Blank is using(I won't mind it being a tad bit bigger though). Also feel free to add a border of your choosing, I trust the artist better than myself though I think brown or red would look nice. I'll appreciate any help I can get from this request thx. Also if I am missing any vital information just let me know, since this is my 1st request I have no idea if I am doing it appropriately.

*Summary*
My sig doesn't have high quality and is too small... plz fix.


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

that gif is 0.98mb, which is 0.2 mb from maximum sig size, making it bigger and quality higher is quite impossible, unless the someone makes the animation less smoother. to be honest, having gif with so many frames and this big is pretty awesome  where'd you get it?


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Sep 22, 2010)

It's 4 seconds, but you can cut it to where the blitz goes off if it makes the quality better. 500 width if possible, and utilizing the file size limit would be nice too. 

Rep & cred.


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Sep 22, 2010)

Blank said:


> When you ask for a colored border, is there a specific color you would like?


The border is fine, but can you change the av to 1:32-1:33? please and the sig is perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2010)

Type: Sig
Link: 
Size: What's good for you
Time: 0:03-1:15
Quality: What the video is
Border: black

Or is that too long?  What's the time limit?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2010)

gif sig 

i want the jap in it  

tinted blue please


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

Kazuha Vinland said:


> It's 4 seconds, but you can cut it to where the blitz goes off if it makes the quality better. 500 width if possible, and utilizing the file size limit would be nice too.
> 
> Rep & cred.


okay


Justin Bieber's Girl said:


> The border is fine, but can you change the av to 1:32-1:33? please and the sig is perfect. Thank you!


ill fix it.


Mider T said:


> Type: Sig
> Link:
> Size: What's good for you
> Time: 0:03-1:15
> ...


max. 10secs.


Kagura said:


> gif sig
> 
> i want the jap in it
> 
> tinted blue please


i'll take my time


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2010)

0:39 - 0:49 then please.


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Kazuha Vinland_


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

*@Kagura:*

is this your last name change btw?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 23, 2010)

Justin Bieber's Girl said:


> The border is fine, but can you change the av to 1:32-1:33? please and the sig is perfect. Thank you!



I had to ask Frango to help with the avatar, because I wasn't able to figure out a way to fit it into the junior file size limit. I'm glad you like it


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 23, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:28 to 1:37
Quality: good
Border: Black

Please and thank you?


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

[sp=@Kazuha Vinland] 

[/sp]

[sp=@SakuraYume][/sp]


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 23, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kazuha Vinland]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@SakuraYume][/sp]



"Image unavailable"


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

SakuraYume said:


> "Image unavailable"


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank You so much


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you so much Blank and Frango! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2010)

anyone 

sig big as you can 

1:24 to 1:34



dotted white borders


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Jade Turtle_ 









sorry for the low quality, but 10 sec is too much


----------



## Chrysant (Sep 25, 2010)

Can I request two? please ...

#1

Type: Signature

Link to Video: 

Duration: 00:01 - 00:04

Size: exactly like the animation gif in my siggy now

Quality: The best you can!

Border: Black

===============

#2

Type: Signature

Link to Video: 

Duration: 00:48 - 00:52

Size: exactly like the animation gif in my siggy now

Quality: The best you can!

Border: Black


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> Can I request two? please ...
> 
> #1
> 
> ...



alright, i'll do this


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Sapphire_ 







the smaller one's animation is smoother


----------



## Libra (Sep 25, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Jade Turtle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Frango, I love them both, especially the first one!  Btw, it seems like very good quality to me!


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2010)

time: 0:00 to 0:02
size: 200x200


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Is Blank still helping you Frango?


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

yepp :33 he's been working alongside me


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay, well soon I'll be back in too


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Is Blank still helping you Frango?



I try when I can, but I've been really busy at work lately.


----------



## Chrysant (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Sapphire_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you

but how about the other one request from me in previous post?


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> time: 0:00 to 0:02
> size: 200x200


i'll do it then 


Sapphire said:


> thank you
> 
> but how about the other one request from me in previous post?



sry, im on it now


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

[sp=@Sapphire][/sp]

[sp=@The Luiz][/sp]


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 26, 2010)

Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 3:10 - 3:14
Quality: the best you can do no rush
Border: Yellow
Notes: Its from the time he appears from the ground til the camera focuses back on him.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

@Hand Banana:


----------



## Chrysant (Sep 26, 2010)

@Frango,
thank you again


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> @Hand Banana:



Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2010)

hello
type: Gif avatar
description: no border, and if you can get rid the text.
If it looks funny without it, it's fine 
link: 
size: senior


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

frango

one 150 x150 avy and  one 150 x 200 avy 

sig as big as you can 

avy 

1:02 to 1:05



sig



0:25 to 0:37 

2 px dotted with white borders


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> hello
> type: Gif avatar
> description: no border, and if you can get rid the text.
> If it looks funny without it, it's fine
> ...





Kagura said:


> frango
> 
> one 150 x150 avy and  one 150 x 200 avy
> 
> ...



okay and okay


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Starr_ 









*Spoiler*: _@Kagura_ 





*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

its perfect but WOW am i an idiot  

i ment this link for the sig


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

[sp=@Kagura]



[/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kagura]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



PERFECT  rep


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

set req. please
size:junior two avatars please 150x150 and  also junior size

avy: 0.18-0.20
siggy:0.14-0.22


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2010)

^ It's already trans'd on my Screen?

Type: Set

*Ava*

Video: 
Times: 0:01 - 0:03

*Sig:*

Video: Same as above
Time: 0:12 - 0:17

Thank you pek


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

it is? it's coming out white for me. 

edit: your right :sweat.


----------



## Eltonious (Sep 30, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Avy (150x150)
Link to video: 
Duration: 3:19 to 3:23
Quality: The best you can do.
Border: Standard line, doesn't really matter to me.

Thank you.


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> set req. please
> size:junior two avatars please 150x150 and  also junior size
> 
> avy: 0.18-0.20
> siggy:0.14-0.22





Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ It's already trans'd on my Screen?
> 
> Type: Set
> 
> ...





Laziale said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Avy (150x150)
> Link to video:
> Duration: 3:19 to 3:23
> ...



i got you all


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

@eternalrequiem: sorry i cannot do your request  the problem is it's not a youtube video, and when i downloaded it, the actual video is smaller than a junior ava. please tell me if you want a small ava out of it (100x100)

*Spoiler*: _@Kelsey♥_ 







tell me if you'd like it smaller





*Spoiler*: _@Laziale_ 



 150x150 is a senior ava, just to let you know, and i cant really make a junior ava out of this





im shit.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 1, 2010)

yes,thats okay honey^^


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

[sp=@eternalrequiem]  [/sp]


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@eternalrequiem]  [/sp]



thank u so much,ıt look awesome honey^^


----------



## Bright Supernova (Oct 1, 2010)

Type: Sig

Video: 

Time: 0:00 to 0:06

Quality: The best there is for the video

Border: Standard line or dotted, whatever is best for you.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Kelsey♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im so so so sorry Frango, could you remake the Ava starting from the View of Taemin on the bed and then to 0:03. So from 0:00 - 0:03

SORRY, Will Rep Again :


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Bright Supernova said:


> Type: Sig
> 
> Video:
> 
> ...



I'll do this one Mango.

Feel honored, this is the first gif I've made for people in the last month or so


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Bright Supernova:



Let me know if it is okay.  thanks for your business.


----------



## Bright Supernova (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Bright Supernova:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it is okay.  thanks for your business.



Could you make it a bit bigger? If not, its okay. BTW thanks very much.


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Im so so so sorry Frango, could you remake the Ava starting from the View of Taemin on the bed and then to 0:03. So from 0:00 - 0:03
> 
> SORRY, Will Rep Again :



im so sorry kels  ill do it  and thanks Jeff  i need your help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Bright Supernova said:


> Could you make it a bit bigger? If not, its okay. BTW thanks very much.



Yeah I'll try to make it a bit bigger, the size was a bit of concern for me.

EDIT: I actually tried making it bigger by only 25 pixels (not a whole lot) and the quality will suffer deeply to keep it under 1 mb.  Unless you want to shorten it?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> im so sorry kels  ill do it  and thanks Jeff  i need your help



Thank you again Frango, Love you lots . Will spread <3


----------



## Bright Supernova (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I'll try to make it a bit bigger, the size was a bit of concern for me.
> 
> EDIT: I actually tried making it bigger by only 25 pixels (not a whole lot) and the quality will suffer deeply to keep it under 1 mb.  Unless you want to shorten it?



Nah its fine, thanks for taking my request.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2010)

frango  

150x200 avy 

0:34 to 0:39






sig 

0:24 :029



2 px dotted with white borders


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

Kagura said:


> frango
> 
> 150x200 avy
> 
> ...



alright


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeffy! Time for a new avy. 

Member Standing: Junior

Type: Avy

Link: 


Duration: 2:29 - 2:30 
(the part where the girl is moving her hands in front of her face)

Border: None


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2010)

Will do your WoW just wait for a bit because I'm actually leaving my room now


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 2, 2010)

Kk, no rush mannn


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry for the dealy, i was watching bakuman anime 
[sp=@Kagura]



[/sp]


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 3, 2010)

How many seconds can a gif have and still be in the limits for an avy?


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

we recommend 0-3 seconds for senior ava, 0-1 seconds for junior avas.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2010)

Frango, can I request another Gif yet?


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

oh yesh, since *Jeff does not have a limit of how long til people can request another one*  feel free to request


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2010)

.

Request: Ava
Video:
Border: none
Time: 0: 33 - 0:36
Quality: HD if possible <3

Thank youu


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> .
> 
> Request: Ava
> Video:
> ...



yep yep, downloading and converting will take longer though


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

[sp=@Kelsey♥]

[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2010)

You did the wrong times Frango .


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

sorry kels  you see, im a minho fanboy  so at times i promote minho over taemin  (all lies) dun wry, ill get it done


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh you .


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

here you go: 



one of my softwares did something suspicious


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Frango babe . Will spread again~

Why what happened?


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

your welcome babe 

one of them doubled the speed of the video, so i had to watch the orginal video and look for the times  sorry if its not the exact time 

/spam


----------



## Jeff (Oct 3, 2010)

Frango said:


> oh yesh, since *Jeff does not have a limit of how long til people can request another one*  feel free to request



That deserves a slap if I ever meet you in person.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 3, 2010)

Frango said:


> we recommend 0-3 seconds for senior ava, 0-1 seconds for junior avas.



My current avy has much more than 3 seconds and it worked just fine, though. =\


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 3, 2010)

Request: Set
Video: 
Border: none
Time: 
Banner = 4:58 - 5:02 
Avi = 5:12 - 5:13

Quality: The best possible

Please and Thank you!


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> That deserves a slap if I ever meet you in person.


because it's true 


Luiz said:


> My current avy has much more than 3 seconds and it worked just fine, though. =\


we *recommend* 3 seconds for maximum quality 


Katzuki said:


> Request: Set
> Video:
> Border: none
> Time:
> ...


i got this


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry for the delay
[sp=@Kat]



[/sp]


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome! 
Thank you! it's great 

But.. my avy size is still 125


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry about it


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Frango! pek
It's awesome !


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2010)

Member Standing: senior
Type: Avies
Link: 
Duration: 3:55 - 3:58
Border: none

2nd one
type: one avy and one sig
Link: 
duration: o:49 - 0:52
border: none
sig: 1:25 - 1:30

hope I didn't over due it. thank you!


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry about the delay 
[sp=Starr]
  [/sp]


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> sorry about the delay
> [sp=Starr]
> [/sp]



amazing. is there anyway you can still do the second part of the request? 

will rep and cred


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

Starr said:


> amazing. is there anyway you can still do the second part of the request?
> 
> will rep and cred



yeah sure  later

preparing for Alien's surprise bday special


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah sorry, I guess it was edited after you saw it. thank you.


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

[sp=@Starr]

[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr]
> 
> [/sp]



looks great, thanks alot :33


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2010)

150x150 ava

highest quality as possible. Thank you.


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

[sp=@Laymond Ra][/sp]
sorry the gif was less than 150, so i had to enlarge it and the quality dropeed a little


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Oct 5, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Set
Link to vid: 
Duration: Av= 2:32-2:34 Sig= 2:48-2:52
Quality: good
Border: like this -----------
Notes: can you please put it for me? :3

Thank you for everything you guys have done, I'm glad I can count on you.


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

Cinthia-chan said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Set
> Link to vid:
> Duration: Av= 2:34 Sig= 2:45-2:51
> ...



video not working


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Jeffy! Time for a new avy.
> 
> Member Standing: Junior
> 
> ...



Took me a bit longer than normal because I could not get it below 100 kb without destroying the quality.

Therefore I threw in a border to reduce size and made two possible ones.

First one is the full length part with low quality plus a border



Second one is cut (I cut like half the scene) but has much of the quality intact (no border)


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Took me a bit longer than normal because I could not get it below 100 kb without destroying the quality.
> 
> Therefore I threw in a border to reduce size and made two possible ones.
> 
> ...





I love it! pek

Awesome work Jeff!!!! I knew you would be able to handle it, reps and a big thank you incoming.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah no problem sorry it took a while.  School is picking up here and I get back to my room at 7 pm every night


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

^link not working


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol I fucked up  It is now


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

300mb for 300kb ava  ill do it


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 6, 2010)

Type: Signature.

Link to Video: 

Duration: 0:51 - 0:55


Quality: Whatever looks best.

Border: White with dots.

Notes: If possibly, make the size 220x170, otherwise please ignore this request.


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

Meztryn said:


> Type: Signature.
> 
> Link to Video:
> 
> ...



yeah sure


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 6, 2010)

Senior
Avatar

0:40 - 0:42


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Senior
> Avatar
> 
> 0:40 - 0:42



and this :distractecd


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Meztryn (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, that looks fantastic!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm gonna make the ones Frango made to give people choices (and to destroy Frango's ego)


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2010)

Not to pick, it looks great, but is that the most 'fluent' that was possible? Might come off as rude or whatever, just wanted to ask. I see not even half of the 300kb is used, it's cool though


----------



## Jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

In my professional opinion Frango, try and slow down the parts so the speed matches because the size allows for that.  Or shorten the overall one and insert slides or something.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2010)

Sig:

Video: 
Time: 1:20 - 1:26
Border: none
Size: 300 x 170

Thanks~


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2010)

Just an avy. Two vers. please. 150x150 and 150x200

Link: 

Time: 0:56 to 1:01 (if possible without it being fast) 
if not 0:57: 1:01 (end it with the eyes of the phoenix in either vers.)

Border: Thin Black

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'm gonna make the ones Frango made to give people choices (and to destroy Frango's ego)


you can do the others, lemme redo it  my ego is indestructiblez


Jon Snow said:


> Not to pick, it looks great, but is that the most 'fluent' that was possible? Might come off as rude or whatever, just wanted to ask. I see not even half of the 300kb is used, it's cool though


ill redo it, sorry abt it 


Jeff said:


> In my professional opinion Frango, try and slow down the parts so the speed matches because the size allows for that.  Or shorten the overall one and insert slides or something.


yeah ill try that  thanks for the tips Jeff


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2010)

Here you go:

sorry abt it


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Oct 7, 2010)

Cinthia-chan said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Set
> Link to vid:
> Duration: Av= 2:32-2:34 Sig= 2:48-2:52
> ...



Okay now its working, sorry bout that.


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you Frango, you are the BEST!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2010)

0:29 to 0:36
300x250
Siggy


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2010)

hello again
I just want something simple ;3

stock: 
size: senior avy
description: Just it flashing back and forth between ichigo and rukia. 
one with a dotted border and one with a solid border (any color that looks nice).
_example_:


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Sig:
> 
> Video:
> Time: 1:20 - 1:26
> ...





Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy. Two vers. please. 150x150 and 150x200
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...





Luiz said:


> 0:29 to 0:36
> 300x250
> Siggy





Starr said:


> hello again
> I just want something simple ;3
> 
> stock:
> ...



I'll do *all* these, then Jeff will *redo* all of them


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Kelsey_ 








*Spoiler*: _bonus taemin set_


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Starr_ 








[sp=@Jeff] 
I wanna take a break  I'll be quite busy for the rest of the week, so I'll tell you when I'm not so busy [/sp]


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Starr_



awesome, repped :33


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2010)

I think i over did it with the size. Maybe 250x200 would be better?


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2010)

Luiz said:


> I think i over did it with the size. Maybe 250x200 would be better?



yep ill do it later  that'd be even better


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2010)

@Luiz:


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Alright Frango is taking a break because he doesn't feel my love, so I'll be taking the requests full time again.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey can you make the end alittle bit longer? I didn't get to see the phoenix's eyes at all. I'll rep anyone or you again after I spread.


----------



## Мoon (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey. was wondering if you could make a gif sig for me.

Video:  
Time:08:20 - 08:24
Size: Any
Border: Any
Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

Grimmjow: Frango said he is going on break, so I'll wait to see if he fixes it for about a day.  If not, I'll do it.

Che: Just started downloading yours.  Should be done with it soon


----------



## rice (Oct 9, 2010)

the quality is kinda bad


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

Che: I wanted to make it pretty big, but the quality is not the best as I can make it.

Let me know if you want it smaller and better quality.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Kelsey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Frango you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  <3


----------



## Мoon (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Jeff! Would you make it smaller for the quality?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

This is not the best quality I can do, but it is definitely the best for size + quality.  Unfortunately the smoke behind him does not translate well on a gif img.  I can make it smaller if you want, just let me know


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 9, 2010)

Senior


sig: 1:40 to 1:46 
avy: 1:49 to 1:52
Border: none/doesn't really matter


----------



## Мoon (Oct 9, 2010)

Size isn't too much of an issue for me. Whatever makes the quality look better.
but its truely up to you, if you think it'll help the quality. I don't mind size.
Edit: if all of this doesn't work, should I find a hq video of this?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 9, 2010)

Can someone please resize this for me? 



For a signature. And for a junior and senior avatar.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Senior
> 
> 
> sig: 1:40 to 1:46
> ...



Got it I'll make it soon Noda



Che said:


> Size isn't too much of an issue for me. Whatever makes the quality look better.
> but its truely up to you, if you think it'll help the quality. I don't mind size.
> Edit: if all of this doesn't work, should I find a hq video of this?



Alright I'll fix it, no problem.



Aiku said:


> Can someone please resize this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> For a signature. And for a junior and senior avatar.



Will do.  As a random fact, I actually personally know the nigahiga people (they are from my hometown)


----------



## Aiku (Oct 10, 2010)

^ 

Oh. My. God.

You. Are. So. Lucky.

I. Am. Jealous.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

Che: I've adjusted the size a bit to see if the smoke quality improves and unfortunately it doesn't.  It still remains pixelated.  Sorry I can't really improve on it.

Aiku:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Junior Avy:



Senior Avy:



Signature:


----------



## Aiku (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you so much, Jeff. Holy snap, you're also very fast.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

It was only resizing so it wasn't as much hard work as Noda's 

Glad you like it


----------



## Мoon (Oct 10, 2010)

Not a prob. I'm still good with this. Thanks for trying anyway.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 12, 2010)

Noda: Stupid video didn't work for my converter, so took me far longer than expected.  And for some reason the video restricted the colors...unless it is just big.

anyway, sig came out fine:



But the avy, I could not center it appropriately so let me know if you want to change scenes or positions:


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 12, 2010)

omg Jeff it's perfect 


Don't worry, I love both of them pek


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 12, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar 
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:31 - 1: 33
Quality: High
Border: Black and white
Notes: I'd like to focus on the character on the right


----------



## Anjo (Oct 13, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior <3
Type: Set please!
Link to Video: 
Sig: 0:01 - 0:08
Avi: 0:09 - 0:18
Quality:
Border: high please :3
Notes: anyone who's open is free to take <3


----------



## Jeff (Oct 14, 2010)

will do the three in a bit.  Might take me longer to do VastoLorDae's


----------



## Jeff (Oct 14, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 1:31 - 1: 33
> ...



this is the best I could loop it.



The background makes it a bit choppy.  I tried cutting a lot of frames at different intervals to no avail.  Let me know if you want anything changed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, I will rep you when my 24 hour rep ban is up.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff said:


> this is the best I could loop it.
> 
> 
> 
> The background makes it a bit choppy.  I tried cutting a lot of frames at different intervals to no avail.  Let me know if you want anything changed



It's perfectly fine.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 15, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior 
Type: Set 
Link to Video: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]SM2ZHDIbl2o[/YOUTUBE]



Avi: 5:10 - 5:12
Sig: 5:13 - 5:19
Quality:
Border: none/doesn't really matter


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Amber said:


> Member Standing: Senior <3
> Type: Set please!
> Link to Video:
> Sig: 0:01 - 0:08
> ...



Quality is pretty bad, sorry:





I will have to updated my front page to put length restraints on sets, but unfortunately the combination of animation video + length forced me to cut it down and lower the quality a lot.  Hopefully it is okay, if not, please let me know.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Will do yours now, but will likely submit it in a few hours after I sleep.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 16, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy
Link to video: 
Duration 1:23 - 1:24
Quality: highest possible
Border:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Video doesn't work.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2010)

GG:



I hope this is what you meant by it.  I can change it if not.  I had to cut out Jia as well unless you want the entire scene (which is a rectangle shape).  I can do that too.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> GG:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is what you meant by it.  I can change it if not.  I had to cut out Jia as well unless you want the entire scene (which is a rectangle shape).  I can do that too.



I was hoping of a more close up on Min's bewbz. It's at 1:24 exact


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh you want that part of it.  Okay I'll redo it.


----------



## JJ (Oct 17, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior/Mod
Type: Set 
Link to Video: 
Sig and Avi: Somewhere around 0:27 - 0:31
Quality: High
Border: Up to you


If this isn't enough information, let me know.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you guys do Gif resizing? 

If so can I just have this re-sized to about... 300 width, the height will follow hopefully <:
[sp]  [/sp]

Thanks <3


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright sorry I'm only able to get on maybe once or twice a day, so there's gonna be a slight delay.  I'll hopefully finish everyone's stuff by tomorrow.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Oh you want that part of it.  Okay I'll redo it.



For sure. I apologize for giving you the wrong timing on that youtube video. Thanks in advance for another gif! =)


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, I'd like to make a request. :33

Senior sig
Solid border

8:47-8:51 (From beginning of peek-a-boo to the end of baby crying)

Thankies. :33


----------



## rice (Oct 17, 2010)

I got yo ass Jeff 
@Kels:


i might do the rest after school, and im taking 1000th post


----------



## rice (Oct 18, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> I was hoping of a more close up on Min's bewbz. It's at 1:24 exact





JediJaina said:


> Member Standing: Senior/Mod
> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> Sig and Avi: Somewhere around 0:27 - 0:31
> ...





blue♥ said:


> Hi, I'd like to make a request. :33
> 
> Senior sig
> Solid border
> ...



got you guys :33


----------



## rice (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@JediJaina_ 











Here you go


----------



## JJ (Oct 18, 2010)

Turned out great!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay thanks Frango I was dreading coming on here tonight after my 14 hour school day lol.

Do the normal claim thing, if I have time I'll jump in tomorrow.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> Here you go



Um... Is there way you could speed up the frames...? Please?


----------



## rice (Oct 18, 2010)

i might get quite a decent amount of work today


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> i might get quite a decent amount of work today


Thank yoooooouuuuussssss.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 18, 2010)

**avatar*; *senior*
*
**5:22 - 5:26* (basically the process of the record being made)
**thin white border*

thanks very much :>


----------



## Мoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, got a request
Sorry Jeff, its going to be just a little bit similar to the other GIF I requested before, but hope you any of you guys can do it. if not , its cool.

Type: Sig

Duration: 3:22 - 3:26
Border: Any kind, really.

You have my thanks!


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Video doesn't work.


Oh thats to bad
Could i do another request then?
Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]B4MI5yD_Wr8[/YOUTUBE]



Avi: 0:08 - 0:11
Sig: 0:12 - 0:16
Quality:
Border: none/doesn't really matter


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to video: 
Duration: For Sig - The Opening.
For avatar - Sulli's face from :08 - 0:11 (Them standing and staring)
Quality: Best possible for both, video can play in 480.
Border: Solid white, 2 px


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2010)

Could you just resize my gif to 1MB? please. Possibly make it slightly larger if you can?


----------



## rice (Oct 20, 2010)

Che said:


> Hey, got a request
> Sorry Jeff, its going to be just a little bit similar to the other GIF I requested before, but hope you any of you guys can do it. if not , its cool.
> 
> Type: Sig
> ...





Eunectes said:


> Oh thats to bad
> Could i do another request then?
> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> ...





Caelus said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> Link to video:
> Duration: For Sig - The Opening.
> ...





m o l o k o said:


> **avatar*; *senior*
> *
> **5:22 - 5:26* (basically the process of the record being made)
> **thin white border*
> ...





S.A.F said:


> Could you just resize my gif to 1MB? please. Possibly make it slightly larger if you can?



yep, yep, yep, yep, yep


----------



## rice (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Che_ 










*Spoiler*: _Eunectes_ 










*Spoiler*: _Caelus_ 










*Spoiler*: _S.A.F_


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2010)

whoa shit that was fast! Thanks a whole lot!


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 20, 2010)

awesome, rep and cred coming your way so no slapping needed


----------



## Nyasi (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello.. I would like to make a request. 

*
Member Standing: *Junior
*Type: *Signature
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration: *2:11 - 2:16
*Quality:* highest possible
*Border:* Black solid or lined


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2010)

can i ask for one more gif this soon? pwease.



*1:10-1:12*


----------



## Sine (Oct 20, 2010)

Senior
Avatar

1:22 - 1:24
black border


----------



## koguryo (Oct 22, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to video: 
Duration: Avy: 00:46-00:48(The Jiyoon closeup where she has her red extensions)
Sig:2:05-2:08(From the start of the dance to when Jiyoon grabs onto Gayoon's arm)
Quality: Best you can do
Border: Whatever


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> can i ask for one more gif this soon? pwease.
> 
> 
> 
> *1:10-1:12*





shiner said:


> Senior
> Avatar
> 
> 1:22 - 1:24
> black border





Nyasi said:


> Hello.. I would like to make a request.
> 
> *
> Member Standing: *Junior
> ...





koguryo said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> Link to video:
> Duration: Avy: 00:46-00:48(The Jiyoon closeup where she has her red extensions)
> ...



Got all you guys.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Nyasi said:


> Hello.. I would like to make a request.
> 
> *
> Member Standing: *Junior
> ...





Hope this is good.  Let me know if anything is wrong.  Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> can i ask for one more gif this soon? pwease.
> 
> 
> 
> *1:10-1:12*



You didn't specify a type of gif, so I made both an avy and sig.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

shiner said:


> Senior
> Avatar
> 
> 1:22 - 1:24
> black border





Let me know if you want something changed.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You didn't specify a type of gif, so I made both an avy and sig.



oh, i'm sorry. that's what i meant. Thanks a lot! It looks great. You really are the best gif maker here.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

tony:


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Oct 24, 2010)

This is for Blank or Frango. 
Standing: Junior
Type: Set
Link: Av- 
Sig- 
Times: Av- 2:21-2:22 Sig- 7:39-7:43
Border: ------------
Quality: good
Notes: Can you put it for me, please? 

I LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 24, 2010)

^Well, I haven't done anything in a long time, so I think I'll try this one. 



Cinthia-chan said:


> Notes: Can you put it for me, please?



Could I ask what you mean by this? :sweat


----------



## rice (Oct 24, 2010)

Blank said:


> ^Well, I haven't done anything in a long time, so I think I'll try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask what you mean by this? :sweat



she wants you to upload it for her, but if you dont want it, i can do it for you after ur done


----------



## Jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like I'll do it--oh wait

やっぱりブランクかフランゴって言った


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 24, 2010)

hey frango baby got a request :33

Member Standing: senior
Type: avy
Link to video: 
Duration: 1:55 - 2:00
Quality: the best you can 
Border: any color that fits


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Ava

Stock: 

quality: best you can get
border: whatever works


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 25, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:23 - 0:26
Quality: Best you can get
Border: Any fits
Notes: Preferably focusing on Nadeko (the girl); also, a cool flash when it transitions between loops would be great.


----------



## rice (Oct 25, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> hey jeff got a request :33
> 
> Member Standing: senior
> Type: avy
> ...


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 25, 2010)

*Cinthia-chan*

For the avatar, I thought maybe a fade-to-white transition might look nice with it, but in case you don't want that, I also made it without the transition. The signature turned out pretty nice, though.

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Oct 25, 2010)

Blank said:


> *Cinthia-chan*
> 
> For the avatar, I thought maybe a fade-to-white transition might look nice with it, but in case you don't want that, I also made it without the transition. The signature turned out pretty nice, though.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_



I love the white fade for the av its awesome, and the sig is perfect! Thank you! 

Can you put it for me Frango?  I love you


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2010)

hola!

Member Standing: senior
Type: avatar
Link: 
Duration:  2) 0:13 - 0:16 .. 1) 0:27 - 0:30
Border: none

thank u


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2010)

Member: Senior
Type: Set
Link: 
Avatar Duration: 2:03 - It should be 17 frames. It's when she has the skull bandana on, and she nods up and then down. There is 1 all black frame in the middle. If it can be removed and still look smooth, please do so? If you can make it look like she is nodding up and down in a fluid motion, that be fantastic! 

Signature Duration: 2:03 - 2:07 (From the skull mask until she pulls her hood down at the end)

Border: 2px solid white
Quality: Best you can for the av. For the sig, use your discretion to balance a good size with quality.


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Ava
> 
> Stock:
> ...





Mist Puppet said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:23 - 0:26
> ...





Starr said:


> hola!
> 
> Member Standing: senior
> Type: avatar
> ...



doing these


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 27, 2010)

Frango, did you give credit to yourself for Cinthia-chan's set?


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry i didnt change anything but the images, i didnt notice it  ill change it now.

edit: done


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

@Alex:


@Mist Puppet:


@Starr:


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> sorry i didnt change anything but the images, i didnt notice it  ill change it now.
> 
> edit: done



Sorry for mentioning it, I just kind of saw it and thought something was off somehow.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome stuff Frango, thanks.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks babe


----------



## rice (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Caelus_


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 28, 2010)

Just an avy

Stock: 

Border: Thin black

Size: 150x200

Time: 2:10 to 2:14 (start and end it with the girl with the sunglasses)

Rep and credit thanks


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 28, 2010)

^I'll take yours.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 28, 2010)

Just focus on the girl and don't make it so fast please.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 28, 2010)

*Grimmjow*

Is this alright? I don't know how to slow it down or anything, and I had to reduce the quality just a tad, if that's okay.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't see anything. Can you remove the spoilertag?

Sorry about the spam


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 28, 2010)

0:03 to 0:10
Avy
150x150

The quality isn't that good, if you can improve it, please do. But if it can affect the frame rate, don't.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 29, 2010)

Can I please have a slide show style avy featuring each of the characters depicted in the above stock.

I'd also like the avy to be 150 x 200 if possible. If that kind of size doesn't translate well, then whatever else works is fine. 

Thanks.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 29, 2010)

^Oh, that one looks like fun too. I wanna try this, but anyone else is welcome to do it also, since I'm not sure how it'll turn out.


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like an *avatar* please. :33

I would like the first image to last about 5 seconds and then it quickly flashes to the second image for about 1 second (or half a second, whichever looks the best?), then it goes back to the first image again. 

I don't want the quality to be reduced if it's possible >_<

*Images:*  // 

_Thank you in advance!_


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 29, 2010)

Avatar please 
150x150 & 150x200
01:00 to 01:04 

Description: where the camera is filming the girls, I want all of them in there if you can.
Thx you :3


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 29, 2010)

Senior

Avy: 1:22-1:24 just the slow mo part

Sig: 2:57-3:03 it'd be preferred if I had the full pillow scene but if it affects the quality too much then just reduce it to the time stated.

Border: just a normal one. 

Prz and Sankyuu


----------



## Bloo (Oct 29, 2010)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Avatar
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration:* 1:31 - 1:36
*Quality:* Best you can make it
*Border:* Dotted
*Notes:* Only make the avatar in the center of the video where there is none of the health bars, timers, etc. Make it as clean as possible.

And, if you can, make it transition by fading back into the beginning again?
*Size:* 150 x 150


----------



## rice (Oct 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Girl's Generation_


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2010)

Been awhile since i been here but i must have this set 

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Set
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration:* 00:57 - 1:03 (The part where the girl is swaying back and forth, duration is kinda negligible since it's just the same thing over and over again)
*Quality:* Highest possible (again duration can be changed as neccesary for best quality)
*Border:* Just something simple
*Notes:* For the Ava if you could make it just her face i'd appreciate it, for the sig the whole thing.

EDIT: Just to clarify, make sure it's the one on the right being used


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you Frango...but I wanted the transition to the next image to be a straight quick cut rather than a fading one. I'm sorry; it's my fault for not specifying 

is it okay if you can do it like that? I'll rep you twice D:


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 30, 2010)

Perfect; will rep again soon.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 30, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Avatar and signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: Avatar: 1:05 - 1:06 The part where he lifts his shirt up. Signature: 1:01 - 1:06.
Quality: High
Border: Thin black border.
Notes: I would like senior avatars too please. 

Also, how long do I have to wait to make another request?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar & Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 
_Ava:_ 3:29 - 3:32
_Sig:_ 3:11 - 3:18 (where they clap upwards)
Quality: HD
Border: non

Sankyuu <3


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 30, 2010)

0:51 0:53 1:12 1:18 1:22 1:32 1:39 

i am sry if i want alot the vid is to damn funny


----------



## rice (Oct 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Avatar please
> 150x150 & 150x200
> 01:00 to 01:04
> 
> ...





Noda. B said:


> Senior
> 
> Avy: 1:22-1:24 just the slow mo part
> 
> ...





Yashiro said:


> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type:* Avatar
> *Link to Video:*
> *Duration:* 1:31 - 1:36
> ...





Butō Renjin said:


> Been awhile since i been here but i must have this set
> 
> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type:* Set
> ...





Aiku said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Avatar and signature
> Link to Video:
> Duration: Avatar: 1:05 - 1:06 The part where he lifts his shirt up. Signature: 1:01 - 1:06.
> ...





Kelsey said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar & Sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration:
> ...





Heavenly King said:


> 0:51 0:53 1:12 1:18 1:22 1:32 1:39
> 
> i am sry if i want alot the vid is to damn funny



ill do these


----------



## rice (Oct 31, 2010)

[sp=@Milkshake] 

   [/sp]

[sp=@Noda. B] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Yashiro]   [/sp]

*Doing Buto Renjin, Aiku, Kels and Heavenly God's requests next*


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 31, 2010)

wasn't what I expected but satisfied nonetheless


----------



## Bloo (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## rice (Oct 31, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> wasn't what I expected but satisfied nonetheless



OMG did i do something wrong?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 31, 2010)

it's amazing


----------



## Kusogitsune (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Jeff, you got a gif of Kikaida doing his weird backflip thing?


----------



## rice (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Butō Renjin_ 










*Spoiler*: _@Aiku_ 










*Spoiler*: _@Kelsey_ 









next is heavenly god


----------



## Aiku (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you, Frango. 

Could I get a senior avatar with that?


----------



## Aiku (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 31, 2010)

*SeveredHead4Dead*

I hope this is alright. If there's anything you want me to change, by all means let me know.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Kelsey_



Thank you Frangyyy pek


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 31, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]0GYqlMV34-g[/YOUTUBE]



Sig: 2:51 - 2:58  ( until the part where the blond guy goes WFT.)
Border: Don,t really care what ever goes along with it i guess. If it to much trouble just leave it out.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh hello ^^

Can u please resize it to 
150x150 and 125x125 
thank u so much
u can do whatever u like with it


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 31, 2010)

Blank said:


> *SeveredHead4Dead*
> 
> I hope this is alright. If there's anything you want me to change, by all means let me know.



Thanks.  

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

FRANGO  

senior avy 4:03 to 4:07



sig big as you can




2:58 to 3:25

dotted white borders


----------



## rice (Nov 1, 2010)

Kagura said:


> FRANGO
> 
> senior avy 4:03 to 4:07
> 
> ...



a 27 sig is really my first time


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 1, 2010)

Request For Frango

Avy: 
Time: 0:24 - 0:28

Sig: 
Time: 3:42 - 3:50

Quality: 480p

and a dotted borders

thx in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

Gif Request (Again) 

Avy: 
Time: 0:10 - 0:13

Sig: Same As Ava
Time: 0:14 - 0:21
Size: around 300 - 350 Width if possible 

Quality: 480 or 720

Sankyuu~


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Gif Request (Again)
> 
> Avy:
> Time: 0:10 - 0:13
> ...





 obessed much boss


bwt frango REMEMBER OUR TALK ABOUT THE AVY


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

I LIEK TAEMIN, K?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> I LIEK TAEMIN, K?



i know boss must admit he is cute 

come on boss you know im joking


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2010)

I KNOW YOU BE JOKING. I LIKE EMOTICON-LESS POSTS & CAPS. 

TAEMIN'S MINE. /INSERT THREATENING MESSAGE


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> I KNOW YOU BE JOKING. I LIKE EMOTICON-LESS POSTS & CAPS.
> 
> TAEMIN'S MINE. /INSERT THREATENING MESSAGE



i see has that also become a new obsession


----------



## JJ (Nov 1, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior/Mod
Type: Set 
Link to Video: 
Avatar: 0:59 - 1:01
Sig:1:56 - 1:58
(Basically trying to get Jiro here )
Quality: High
Border: Up to you


If this isn't enough information, let me know.


----------



## rice (Nov 1, 2010)

Kagura said:


> obessed much boss
> 
> 
> bwt frango REMEMBER OUR TALK ABOUT THE AVY





Gear Second said:


> Request For Frango
> 
> Avy:
> Time: 0:24 - 0:28
> ...





Kelsey said:


> Gif Request (Again)
> 
> Avy:
> Time: 0:10 - 0:13
> ...





JediJaina said:


> Member Standing: Senior/Mod
> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> Avatar: 0:59 - 1:01
> ...



okay, ill do kagura's first then the rest after school 

oh wait and heavenly's


----------



## rice (Nov 1, 2010)

@Kagura:


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> @Kagura:



i love you pek


----------



## Chrysant (Nov 1, 2010)

@Frango,

type: signature
link: 
time: 1:05 - 1:09
border: black
quality: as good as you can


----------



## rice (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Heavenly King_ 






*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## rice (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Gear Second_ 










*Spoiler*: _@Kelsey_ 







Taemind would've had a better performance 





*Spoiler*: _@JediJaina_ 











I'll do Sapphire's next


----------



## rice (Nov 2, 2010)

[sp=@Sapphire]


[/sp]


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Gear Second_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx a lot i love it!


----------



## JJ (Nov 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Gear Second_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just awesome as usual. 

I'll have to wait to give rep though. :/


----------



## HawaiianG (Nov 2, 2010)

maybe i should do a request sometime


----------



## Chrysant (Nov 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sapphire]
> 
> 
> [/sp]



thank you

but I wanna know is the size okay to be used in this forum as siggy?
because I've ever been warned by mods about the size of gif that I used as siggy

oh btw, is your avatar Shinee? cool!!!


----------



## rice (Nov 2, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> thank you
> 
> but I wanna know is the size okay to be used in this forum as siggy?
> because I've ever been warned by mods about the size of gif that I used as siggy
> ...



my ava has taemin in it  but hey, trust me, the sig is under 1mb  maybe its because of the actual size of your sig


----------



## Chrysant (Nov 2, 2010)

okay, I guess I can trust you

thanx for making many gif-s for me


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Kelsey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spreading like a STD .

Stfu .


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 2, 2010)

*Video Link:* !
*Avy, Sig, or Set:* Sig
*Time:* 3:49 – 3:52
*Description:* Start from where the blond guy comes in and end it from where the scene ends. Kind of hard to explain I guess, but it shouldn't be too hard to figure out.
*Border:*
2 line black and white boarder. 3 pixels white line on the inside and 1 pixel black line on the outside.

*Video Link:* !
*Avy, Sig, or Set:* Sig
*Time:* 3:33 - 3:37
*Border:*
2 line black and white boarder. 3 pixels white line on the inside and 1 pixel black line on the outside.

Can you make them as big as you can, but still within sig size rules please?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 2, 2010)

*Avy Time:*

1:31-1: 33

*Sig Time:*

2:08-2:15

Solid black border. Edit any duration of time as needed. I tried to stay within your parameters.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Nov 2, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> *Video Link:* !
> *Avy, Sig, or Set:* Sig
> *Time:* 3:49 ? 3:52
> *Description:* Start from where the blond guy comes in and end it from where the scene ends. Kind of hard to explain I guess, but it shouldn't be too hard to figure out.
> ...





Super Mike said:


> *Avy Time:*
> 
> 1:31-1: 33
> 
> ...



I'll try these.


----------



## HawaiianG (Nov 3, 2010)

Link: 

Sig please

Time: 0:08 - 0:12

Border/description: 2 line black border


----------



## rice (Nov 3, 2010)

[sp=@HawaiianG]

[/sp]


----------



## HawaiianG (Nov 3, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@HawaiianG]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you so much I love it !!! *hugs*


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2010)

Sig.
4:30 - 4:35 (where she smiles and says "love letter")
No border. Any size is fine.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2010)

Vidya Link: 
Ava, set, or sig: Sig
Time: 8:38-8:41
Border: Red please, double-lined if possible.


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Sig.
> 4:30 - 4:35 (where she smiles and says "love letter")
> No border. Any size is fine.





Mider T said:


> Vidya Link:
> Ava, set, or sig: Sig
> Time: 8:38-8:41
> Border: Red please, double-lined if possible.



will do


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2010)

[sp=@Yasha]



[/sp]


----------



## Fr?t (Nov 6, 2010)

Frang :33



*Video:* 
*Size:* 250x140
*Time:* 1:35 - 1:42 
*Border:* Like 

Thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 6, 2010)

Link: 
Size: 256 x 143
Border: Slightly dotted
Time: 1:36 - 1:43 [only when she stops crying, not when it goes to the flowers plz]


----------



## rice (Nov 6, 2010)

[sp=@Früt] [/sp]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2010)

Blank      .


----------



## Goobthulhu (Nov 7, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Blank      .



Sorry, I've been busy. 
Could you give me until tomorrow morning?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2010)

It's cool dude. Take your time


----------



## Goobthulhu (Nov 7, 2010)

*~Greed~*
I hope these are alright. Let me know if there's anything you want me to change.


This is the largest I could make them while maintaining the quality.






*Super Mike*
I hope these are alright. Let me know if there's anything you want me to change.

I had to cut out a bit of the end of the signature. It went on for a while, and took up a bit too much time.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2010)

My avatar won't save as a gif!

Edit: It is saved as a gif, but it uploads like this. Maybe it's not long enough?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

Fraaango


----------



## rice (Nov 7, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Fraaango



You! I can't find a dl link  its soo old


----------



## Goobthulhu (Nov 7, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> My avatar won't save as a gif!
> 
> Edit: It is saved as a gif, but it uploads like this. Maybe it's not long enough?



Ah, damn it. Sorry, it looks like I made it .08kb too large. 

I'll fix that.

*edit--* Here, try this one.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

Frango said:


> You! I can't find a dl link  its soo old



Okidoki, maybe I'll just find another vid for ya to do. :33



Is this any better? 

time; 27 - 32


----------



## rice (Nov 7, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Okidoki, maybe I'll just find another vid for ya to do. :33



awesome, just VM me when you edited yor request so i can work on it straight away  as for now, i gotta go exams


----------



## Damaris (Nov 7, 2010)

can i get  made into sig size?


----------



## rice (Nov 7, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Okidoki, maybe I'll just find another vid for ya to do. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Damaris said:


> can i get  made into sig size?



yup


----------



## rice (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Mikoto (Nov 8, 2010)

*Member Standing:* Junior
*Type:* Sig
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration:* 13:03-13:09
*Quality:* The largest it can possibly be while maintaining a decent amount of quality (no larger than 200 px in height though please).
*Border:* Inner 2px white line with an outer 1px gray border line
*Notes:* If its not too much trouble, can you make another one of the same gif that fades back into the first frame towards the end before it loops? I just want to see which one would look better. Also, crop the border thingy that's part of the video as well, please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rice (Nov 8, 2010)

Mikoto said:


> *Member Standing:* Junior
> *Type:* Sig
> *Link to Video:*
> *Duration:* 13:03-13:09
> ...



[sp=@Mikoto]



[/sp]

*@Jeff:* 1111th post is what counts


----------



## Mikoto (Nov 8, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Mikoto]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY C-- that was fast. xD Thank you so much, Frango. :33


----------



## Chrysant (Nov 8, 2010)

request siggy

link: 

time: 1:44 - 1:47

border: white


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 9, 2010)

*I would like to make a request.*

*Member Standing:* Seinor
*Link to Video:* 

*Type:* Sig
*Duration:* 00:56-00:59
*Notes:*I just want the dance.

*Type:* Avatar
*Duration:* 00:08-00:11
*Notes:*I just want the lick.


----------



## rice (Nov 9, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> request siggy
> 
> link:
> 
> ...





Tapp Zaddaz said:


> *Member Standing:* Seinor
> *Link to Video:*
> 
> *Type:* Sig
> ...



will do


----------



## rice (Nov 9, 2010)

[sp=@Sapphire] [/sp]

[sp=@Tapp Zaddaz]

 [/sp]


----------



## Chrysant (Nov 9, 2010)

*@Frango,
thank you so much*

but I also wanna request this one too, please!

*type: sig

link: 

time: 1:33 -1:39

border: black

quality: as best as you can *

again thank you


----------



## rice (Nov 9, 2010)

[sp=@Sapphire]

[/sp]


----------



## Chrysant (Nov 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sapphire]
> 
> [/sp]



omg! thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Nov 14, 2010)

Standing: Junior
Type: set
Link: 
Times: Av- 2:25 Sig- 0:36-0:41
Quality: awesome
Border: black
Notes: Frango my dear, will you do the honors of putting it for me? pwease?  

Thanks pek


----------



## rice (Nov 14, 2010)

[sp=@Cinthia-chan]

[/sp]


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 14, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video: 
Duration: 5:12-5:19
Border: black


----------



## Dash (Nov 14, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy
Link to video: 
Duration: 0:01-0:06
Quality: best as possible
Border: solid


----------



## rice (Nov 15, 2010)

Dash said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avy
> Link to video:
> Duration: 0:01-0:06
> ...



this video's not available in australia


----------



## JJ (Nov 15, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior/Mod
Type: Set 
Link to Video: 
Avatar: 2:25 - 2:27
[noparse]Sig: 2:30 - 2:33[/noparse]
Quality: High
Border: black

Hope that's good enough.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 15, 2010)

Senior Avy: 6:22 (if you could just focus on Yoseob's derpy face that'd be awesome)

Senior Sig: 2:26-2:27 basically when Yoseob pops up with the mask and nods. 

Border: doesn't really matter, just normal I guess


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration: 5:12-5:19
> Border: black





JediJaina said:


> Member Standing: Senior/Mod
> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> Avatar: 2:25 - 2:27
> ...





Noda. B said:


> Senior Avy: 6:22 (if you could just focus on Yoseob's derpy face that'd be awesome)
> 
> Senior Sig: 2:26-2:27 basically when Yoseob pops up with the mask and nods.
> 
> Border: doesn't really matter, just normal I guess



doing these


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry about the delay guys  converters are always bitching.


*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 










*Spoiler*: _JediJaina_ 












*Spoiler*: _Noda. B_


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 16, 2010)

Frango said:


> sorry about the delay guys  converters are always bitching.



It's okay. Thank you


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 16, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to video: 
Avatar: 0:25 - 0:27
Sign: 0:30 -0:35
Border: black


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Ava
Link to video: 
Avatar: 0:22 - 0:25
Border: none


----------



## firefist (Nov 16, 2010)

member standing: senior
type: signature
link: 
00:21-00:28
Border up to you.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 16, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to video:
Avatar: 5:30 - 5:35
Border: Black and White


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> Link to video:
> Avatar: 0:25 - 0:27
> ...





Kelsey said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Ava
> Link to video:
> Avatar: 0:22 - 0:25
> Border: none





Firefist said:


> member standing: senior
> type: signature
> link:
> 00:21-00:28
> Border up to you.





Son Goku said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to video:
> Avatar: 5:30 - 5:35
> Border: Black and White



alright


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

[sp=@Eunectes]





[/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey][/sp]

[sp=@Firefist] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Son Goku]  [/sp]


----------



## Starrk (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope you can fulfill my sick desire to complete a set.  This is from Soundgarden's 1994 hit, Black Hole Sun. The music video is trippy as hell, so be warned.

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature
Link: 
Time: 2:22-2:28 (it's fairly obvious what part I want)
Border: Something similar to my avatar.


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

[sp=@Stark] 

[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kelsey][/sp]



Sorry to be a pain in the ass but could you include the bit where he does the peace sign?


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

[sp=@Kelsey] [/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2010)

You're a babe pek.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 17, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Stark]
> 
> [/sp]



I just wanted the part with the girl in it, if you could just take out the part with the band, that'd be great.


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

[sp=@Stark]  

  [/sp]


----------



## Starrk (Nov 17, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Stark]
> 
> [/sp]



And now I'm satisfied.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 17, 2010)

Member Standing (Senior):
Type: (Avy, )
Link to video (youtube preferably):
*Spoiler*: __ 



 2:57-2:59 if you cant crop it to the kissing bit,dont want the side description,use this  



Duration Youtube 2:57-2:59. Anime44 15:27-15:29
Quality (best possible):
Border: (white border)
Special Requests (none ty)


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

[sp=@Hyper_Wolfy] [/sp]


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 18, 2010)

amazing thanks :33


----------



## Jeff (Nov 19, 2010)

lol Tango working so hard.

I'll be back in about a week, till then keep up the good work supercell.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello ^^
 can ı get avy with this one please?
stock : 
sizes : 150x150 and 125x125
important notelease make it 117 KB or lower

thank u so much already ne^^


----------



## rice (Nov 19, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> Hello ^^
> can ı get avy with this one please?
> stock :
> sizes : 150x150 and 125x125
> ...


i made 3:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2010)

Yo, bro. Making a formal request....for once. will rep you long time after completion
 at about 2:11 when he does the gun thing 
Size: Senior
No border
highest quality possible


----------



## rice (Nov 20, 2010)

[sp=@Laymond Ra]
I remember making this for you and ama a few months back  now only if i kept them 

 [/sp]


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 20, 2010)

Frango said:


> i made 3:



oh my my ıts awesome thank u so much ne^^


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## rice (Nov 23, 2010)

[sp=@Super Mike][/sp]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm back 

type: avatar 
video link: 

time: 1:40-1:43

size: 150x150

type : sig

link:

time: 4:22-4:27 ( up till the part where he says 'excuse me?')
size: as big as possible 
borders: a small black border please


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 23, 2010)

0:18 to 0:22


200x200


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Nov 23, 2010)

Standing: Junior
Type: set
Link: I can't get it but its youtube and its the official video of Justin Bieber- Love Me :sweat
Av: 0:48-0:49
Sig: 2:05-2:10
Border: purple (my favorite color)
Notes: still no acess to a REAL computer (I'm stuck with Wii internet) May you put it for me? 

I love you Frango


----------



## rice (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_ 









*Spoiler*: _Dr.Douchebag_ 










*Spoiler*: _Cinthia-chan_


----------



## Stringer (Nov 24, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_


Awsome, looks good. Thanks. _+rep_


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 24, 2010)

Senior
Type: Ava
Link: 
Time: 3:01 (When Taemin Appears) - 3:04.
Border: None

Sankyuu


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

Type: Sig GIF
Size: 400x233 
Time: 0:29 - 0:39
Border: Whatever looks best ~

Thanks in advance :33

sorry... here's link..


----------



## rice (Nov 24, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Senior
> Type: Ava
> Link:
> Time: 3:01 (When Taemin Appears) - 3:04.
> ...





Porcelain said:


> Type: Sig GIF
> Size: 400x233
> Time: 0:29 - 0:39
> Border: Whatever looks best ~
> ...



yup


----------



## rice (Nov 25, 2010)

[sp=@Kelsey] [/sp]


----------



## dhbwdhf (Nov 25, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



width:300

height:170

Time:0:28 -0:40
---------------------------------------------------------------------


width:300

height:170

Time;0:25 -0:31
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Time:2:26 -2:43


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 25, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kelsey] [/sp]



You're a babe Frangy~ <3


----------



## rice (Nov 26, 2010)

dhbwdhf said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



links doesnt work


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2010)

[sp=@Porcelain] [/sp]


----------



## dhbwdhf (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm sorry 

link=1



link=2


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2010)

[sp=@dhbwdhf]



 [/sp]


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2010)

[sp=@Kagura]



[/sp]


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

senior avy: 1:09-1:10 basically I want the pink dress turning into a flower

senior sig: 1:57-2:01 basically stop it right before the rocker chick pops out of the flower.

can I also have just a plain border on it too
plz and thank you


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2010)

[sp=@Noda. B] i can still edit it 



 [/sp]


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

could you make the sig a bit higher quality (I won't mind if it's smaller) and the avy slighty bigger so it shows more of the flower


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2010)

[sp=@Noda. B] 

 [/sp]


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

thnx Frango, you're awesome pek


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2010)

Member Standing: junior
Type:  2 siggys please
Link to Video: 
Duration:
1.- 1:33-1:40 (just Ga-in please, so stop it after she starts to walk away)
2.- 3:17-3:24
Quality: high please
Border: None/your choice
Notes: can I request two at the same time? If not I'll delete one.
Thank you very Much ^^


----------



## rice (Nov 28, 2010)

[sp=Dripping Illusions]

 [/sp]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Fraaangooo, I loooove it


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

Yo Frangy Baby I'm back <33

Senior
Type: Sig
Link: 
Time: 0:36 - 0:41
Quaity: High
Size: 350 width 150 height (or 300 width)
Border: Thin Black
Notes: Love youu


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm back 
Member Standing: Junior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video:
Duration:53-57
Quality: High
Border: White dashed if you would like to
Notes: Thank you so very much


----------



## rice (Nov 29, 2010)

[sp=@Kelsey] [/sp]

[sp=@Dripping Illusions] [/sp]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kelsey] [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Dripping Illusions] [/sp]



vBulletin Message

This GIF image has the incorrect file extension.


? It's saved as a .JPG


----------



## Aiku (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Could someone resize those into junior and senior size please?

That would be great.


----------



## rice (Nov 29, 2010)

[sp=@Aiku]    [/sp]


----------



## Aiku (Nov 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Aiku]    [/sp]



Thank you very much, Frango.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

Avatar
Senior

3:12 (couldn't find the raw but no subs please)
HQ
Border same as current


----------



## rice (Nov 30, 2010)

[sp=@Mider T]  [/sp]


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

24'd...remind me in a few hours to rep, thanks!


----------



## dhbwdhf (Dec 1, 2010)

Frango 

Thank you,,,


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 3, 2010)

Time: 0:52-0:55

Avatar


----------



## rice (Dec 4, 2010)

[sp=@Super Mike][/sp]

Kagura next


----------



## rice (Dec 4, 2010)

[sp=@Kagura]  

[/sp]


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2010)

Size: 200x200
Time: 1:08 to 1:11


----------



## Supreme Storm (Dec 4, 2010)

Could someone resize this abit and add black colored border to it? Will rep or whatever demands you might have.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kagura]
> 
> [/sp]




not bad at all thanks


----------



## Aiku (Dec 4, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior.
Type: Set.
Link to video: 
Duration: 1:27 - 1: 33
Avatar: 1:31 - 1: 33 The part where both their faces are halved and they do a fighting pose.
Quality: As high as it goes.
Border: Normal black border.
Sizes: Junior and senior please.
Note: Just keep it replaying.

Member Standing: Junior.
Type: Set.
Link to video: 
Duration: 3:09 - 3:15
Avatar: 3:13 - 3:15 The part where the guy starts to explode. Make sure there isn't a guy with Spongebob boxers in the end. 
Quality: As high as it goes.
Border: Normal black border.
Sizes: Junior and senior please.
Note: Just keep it replaying.

I hope this isn't asking for too much.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2010)

Can you make a gif out of these 4 avatars?

*Spoiler*: __ 











Thin Black border plz.

Rep will be given


----------



## rice (Dec 4, 2010)

Luiz said:


> Size: 200x200
> Time: 1:08 to 1:11





Supreme Storm said:


> Could someone resize this abit and add black colored border to it? Will rep or whatever demands you might have.





Aiku said:


> Member Standing: Junior.
> Type: Set.
> Link to video:
> Duration: 1:27 - 1: 33
> ...





Niko Bellic said:


> Can you make a gif out of these 4 avatars?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


will do these


----------



## rice (Dec 5, 2010)

[sp=@Luiz] [/sp]

[sp=@Supreme Storm] [/sp]

[sp=@Aiku] 





 [/sp]

[sp=@Niko Bellic] [/sp]


----------



## Aiku (Dec 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Aiku]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, Frango.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 5, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video: 
Avy Duration: 4:20-4:22 (The funny face until the giggle)
Sig Duration: 2:08-2:13 (The pencil part up until the laugh)
Quality: Best you can do
Border: Whatever
Notes:


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Luiz] [/sp]



It ended up being too big. 

Make it 150x150, please.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Luiz] [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Supreme Storm] [/sp]
> 
> ...



Oh why thank you.

You deserve some loff 

EDIT: When I try to wear it, it won't come up as a GIF. So can you make the picture slide go faster?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 5, 2010)

sig
duration 0:26-0:30 thanks


----------



## Aiku (Dec 5, 2010)

Frango, could you please fix the second set's signature for me?

There's this split second where they both charge and then they spin around to slash the other guy. I just want the part where they start spinning, slash the guy and he explodes.


----------



## rice (Dec 5, 2010)

Luiz said:


> It ended up being too big.
> 
> Make it 150x150, please.





Niko Bellic said:


> Oh why thank you.
> 
> You deserve some loff
> 
> EDIT: When I try to wear it, it won't come up as a GIF. So can you make the picture slide go faster?





Aiku said:


> Frango, could you please fix the second set's signature for me?
> 
> There's this split second where they both charge and then they spin around to slash the other guy. I just want the part where they start spinning, slash the guy and he explodes.



ill try fix these for the moment  will get back to others after im not so busy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2010)

Alright broski.


----------



## rice (Dec 5, 2010)

[sp=@Aiku] [/sp]

[sp=@Luiz] [/sp]

[sp=@Niko Bellic] [/sp]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2010)

Arghhh...Whenever I wear it it won't come out as a GIF


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 5, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could hook me up with this Set 

Member Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video:
Duration: 2:42-2:49
Quality (if it matters to you): Pretty good?
Border: Strawberries if you can  if not, something that goes well with it
Size: Pretty Decent size, I just don't want it smallish

Member Senior
Type: Avy
Link to video:
Duration: 2:49, Just have her lips quivering 
Quality (if it matters to you): pretty good too lol
Border: none unless you think it should have one
Size: 150x150


----------



## Aiku (Dec 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Aiku] [/sp]



Thank you.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 5, 2010)

Member Standing: senior
Type: sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 00:09 - 00:13 (from the "fist gesture" to the "oh!") 
Quality: the best you can 
Border: dotted + white borders

Thanks


----------



## rice (Dec 6, 2010)

[sp=@Aisu Tea]  [/sp]

[sp=@koguryo] 



[/sp]

[sp=@Hyper_Wolfy]

 [/sp]

[sp=@PervySageSensei]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Desert Butterfly] [/sp]

Niko Bellic's ava will be vm'd so i can fit in 10 gifs in a post


----------



## Aisu Tea (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy crap, that's absolutely amazing! Thank you so much! 

Hmm, would it be possible to make both a bit smaller like 100x100 or below 48.8KB?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 6, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Desert Butterfly] [/sp]



OMG the hawtness pek
Thank you so much!


----------



## rice (Dec 6, 2010)

[sp=@Aisu Tea]  [/sp]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Frango


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 7, 2010)

Another one. 


Size: 150x150
Time: 1:12 to 1:15. Don't include the bit where she raises her arm at 1:15.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2010)

*request for Frango* 



if possible make them look like a loop :

- two avatars: 1:05 - 1:06 (girl spinning) 1:13 - 1:14 (that hip thing)

- two sigs: 1:53 (all of them with the hip thing) 2:12 - 2:13 (crossing legs, but not sure if this one can be a loop)

senior size

no preference for borders, however you like it better


thanks in advance


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: Entire vidya
Border: Doesn't matter
Notes: Vidya is just a few seconds


----------



## dhbwdhf (Dec 8, 2010)

I like this design by SasuNaru 



stocks



Size=500×250

Aidavcha



Take your time


----------



## rice (Dec 8, 2010)

Luiz said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Time: 1:12 to 1:15. Don't include the bit where she raises her arm at 1:15.





ane said:


> *request for Frango*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sazen said:


> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type: *Avatar
> *Link to Video: *
> *Duration:* :50 to :53
> ...





Mider T said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: Entire vidya
> ...





dhbwdhf said:


> I like this design by SasuNaru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doing these


----------



## rice (Dec 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@ane_ 















will do the rest tomorrow


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 9, 2010)

1:43-1:52 thank you 

not for sig or avy


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2010)

frango less effects but make it similar to selvas banners you can find them at my shop xD

dotted white borders


also no pic in the avy just a scene but effects on it 


150x150 and 

170x220 (976.6 KB) 


sig size 



pic



include the guitar 




any PARTS r fine with me ok


----------



## dhbwdhf (Dec 9, 2010)

Frango 

width:500

height:250

Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@ane_



awesome, Frango, thanks 

just, could you keep the video speed in this one?


----------



## rice (Dec 9, 2010)

[sp=@ane] [/sp]

doing the rest after school.


----------



## rice (Dec 9, 2010)

Luiz said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Time: 1:12 to 1:15. Don't include the bit where she raises her arm at 1:15.





dhbwdhf said:


> I like this design by SasuNaru
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> 1:43-1:52 thank you
> 
> not for sig or avy





Kagura said:


> frango less effects but make it similar to selvas banners you can find them at my shop xD
> 
> dotted white borders
> 
> ...





dhbwdhf said:


> Frango
> 
> width:500
> 
> ...


i need a link ^

doing these


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 9, 2010)

Frango said:


>



Thanks    .


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2010)

sig off please


----------



## rice (Dec 10, 2010)

^ doesn't matter  continuing the rest tomorrow  sorry its taking some time 

[sp=@Luiz] [/sp]

[sp=@Hyper_Wolfy] [/sp]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2010)

Gif time.



Avatar: 1: 33-1:35

Sig: 0:18-0:29

Dotted Border. Whoever does is, thanks in advance.


----------



## rice (Dec 10, 2010)

[sp=@dhbwdhf][/sp]

[sp=@Kagura] 

 [/sp]


----------



## rice (Dec 11, 2010)

[sp=@Super Mike]dun wry abt the rep, it's fine 



[/sp]


----------



## dhbwdhf (Dec 11, 2010)

Frango Thanks DX

Very Nice


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@dhbwdhf][/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Kagura]
> 
> [/sp]



i love you  

nice you pick the simple parts xD (perfect parts )


----------



## Yoona (Dec 11, 2010)

Requesting 2 avys.

Member Standing: Senior

Type: Avatar

Link to Video: 

Duration:              Avy 2 - 1:06 - 1:09 (Starts with the 2 girls in front and ends with them in front again)         

Avy 2 : 1:10 - 1:15 ( Starts with the blonde ends with the brunette )

Border: A black border please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 12, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Ava, Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: Ava :48-:51,    Sig 1:43-1:49
Quality: Highest possible
Border: Simple black and white

Thank you.


----------



## rice (Dec 12, 2010)

[sp=@Halca]  [/sp]

[sp=@FLUFFY G]

 [/sp]


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 12, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@FLUFFY G]
> 
> [/sp]



Thanks, but do you know why everytime I upload the avatar it says incorrect file extension or is it just a problem on my end?


----------



## rice (Dec 12, 2010)

[sp=@FLUFFY G]

next time reupload it to imageshack[/sp]


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if do you guys do this kinda thing, but could you make this image spin, like in the Fresh Prince of Bel Air opening? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Also, I only made the image this small so that it would fit as an avy, and because the pic probably would take more space if it's spinning.

 Do you think I can make it bigger and still have it be in the avy size limit even with the image spinning?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 12, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video: 
Avy : 6:34 - 6:37 or 6:50 -6:54
Sig : 6:43- 6:48
Quality: Best you can do.
Border: Whatever looks best.
Notes: I don,t know if it is allowed to request 2 avys but if it is to much work then just do the 6:34 - 6:37 one.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 12, 2010)

Border: Normal
Text: none
Other: Well, it's a 4 picture gif, just make each of them like 1 second long.
Type: Avy, Slideshow gif
Link to pics: Stock(s): 4 stocks 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Duration: 5 seconds (1 second ea)
Quality (if it matters to you): HQ? 
Border: Normal?
Special Requests: Slideshow plz. 150x150 and have the last slide say "IchiRuki is betta then you" if you can. If not, it's alright. :3


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 12, 2010)

Border: None
Text: Fuzen
Size: 100x100
Other: Please make it GIF and less then 25kb
Stock: 

So basicly i want pic to be animated in gif format and less then 25kb.If you can animate text or rain or something else.

Thx in advance will rep and cred.


----------



## rice (Dec 13, 2010)

Luiz said:


> I'm not sure if do you guys do this kinda thing, but could you make this image spin, like in the Fresh Prince of Bel Air opening?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Eunectes said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> Avy : 6:34 - 6:37 or 6:50 -6:54
> ...





Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Border: Normal
> Text: none
> Other: Well, it's a 4 picture gif, just make each of them like 1 second long.
> Type: Avy, Slideshow gif
> ...





Gear Second said:


> Border: None
> Text: Fuzen
> Size: 100x100
> Other: Please make it GIF and less then 25kb
> ...



ill do these


----------



## Matador (Dec 14, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior 
Type: Avy
Link to Video: 
Duration: 5:14-5:16
Quality: 1080p
Border: Err, black? Or w/e looks best for my avy. 
Notes: If you can, maybe mirror it. It doesn't matter either way but ehh. It's cool if you don't. And ofc have it sized to 125x125.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

SonicJetWave said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Avy
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 5:14-5:16
> ...



Got it     .


----------



## JJ (Dec 14, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior/Mod
Type: Set 
Link to Video: 
Avatar: 0:22 - 0:25
[noparse]Sig: 0:39 - 0:42[/noparse]
Quality: High
Border: black

No rush.


----------



## rice (Dec 14, 2010)

[sp=@Luiz] [/sp]

[sp=@Eunectes] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@EspíritudePantera]  [/sp]*

[sp=@Gear Second] [/sp]

*sorry guys  this is as far as i can go  if any of you aren't happy with it, feel free to ask Jeff or other shops for further help  will do the rest later


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 14, 2010)

Member Standing: senior
Type: sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 02:36 - 02:40
Quality: the best possible
Border: dotted + white borders

thanks ^^


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 14, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Luiz].jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...



 Gotta spread!!!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

sorry taking me a while on the account something is preventing me from downloading youtube videos.

Shouldn't take me much longer I'm getting a cracked version of an app I can use, but if that fails I'll update you all.


----------



## rice (Dec 15, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> Member Standing: Senior/Mod
> Type: Set
> Link to Video:
> Avatar: 0:22 - 0:25
> ...





Desert Butterfly said:


> Member Standing: senior
> Type: sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 02:36 - 02:40
> ...



ill take these. i can do Sonic's if you want


----------



## rice (Dec 15, 2010)

[sp=@JediJaina] 



 [/sp]

[sp=@Desert Butterfly]

[/sp]


----------



## JJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh I love it. pek


----------



## Goobalith (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello Jeff and Frango! Trying to get a christmas siggy. 

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:08 - 0:11
Quality: Highest possible
Border: Rounded edges

It's basically sunye's part after the door scene.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

Sonic:



*I'll take WoWs*


----------



## Jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

War of Words:



Sorry I suck ass at rounded edges (I literally make them manually frame by frame lol)

Merry X-mas dude!


----------



## Matador (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Sonic:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll take WoWs*



...It's beautiful. 

Thank you. I'll credit in my sig.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 15, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Luiz] [/sp]



Thank you, by any means. 

Jeff, could you make the image go slower, please? 

It's supposed to be like the Fresh Prince of Bel Air opening.


----------



## Goobalith (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeff said:


> War of Words:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pekpekpek

Awesome work as usual Jeff! You are too modest! 

Sankyuu and merry Christmas to you too man!


----------



## Stringer (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys. 

Type: Sig
Link:  Duration: From 0:53 to 0:57
Quality: The best available
Border type:


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 17, 2010)

Could I have this resized into 150x150 please, anyone


----------



## rice (Dec 17, 2010)

Luiz said:


> Thank you, by any means.
> 
> Jeff, could you make the image go slower, please?
> 
> It's supposed to be like the Fresh Prince of Bel Air opening.





Unshaken Faith said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Type: Sig
> Link:  Duration: From 0:53 to 0:57
> ...





Kelsey said:


> Could I have this resized into 150x150 please, anyone



i got these


----------



## rice (Dec 17, 2010)

[sp=@Luiz] [/sp]

[sp=@Unshaken Faith]

[/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey][/sp]


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2010)

@Frango-kun; this is too bad since you've already given some of your time for this request, but it looks like you've used the incorrect time_(1:37-1:42)_ to make the gif. The time requested was 0:53 to 0:57.


----------



## rice (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry about that

[sp=@Unshaken Faith][/sp]


----------



## Stringer (Dec 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> sorry about that
> 
> [sp=@Unshaken Faith][/sp]


It's all good no need to apologize.  

Great work as usual Frango. _+Rep_


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll figure out how to make it work Frango
for now, a set please 

Junior

Siggy: 14:07-14:14    
Avatar: 17:31-34
HQ please ^^
a dashed border, color of your choice 
Thank you


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 18, 2010)

Member Standing: senior
Type: sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 00:35 - 02:40
Quality: the best possible
Border: dotted + white borders

thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

Dripping Illusions said:


> I'll figure out how to make it work Frango
> for now, a set please
> 
> Junior
> ...





Desert Butterfly said:


> Member Standing: senior
> Type: sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 00:35 - 02:40
> ...



Got you both.  Considering the fact it is almost 3 am where I live, I'll get them done when I wake up.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Jeff, I wanna ask you something.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

In here?  Go ahead.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 18, 2010)

You got any Kikaida gifs?


----------



## Sine (Dec 18, 2010)

set request

type: avatar
size: senior
link: 
time: 2:50 - 2:53
border: black line

type: signature
size: 300x175
link: 
time: 2:43 - 2:52
border: black line


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 18, 2010)

Request for Frango <33


*Size:* 309x200
*Border:* Dotted
#0:05 - 0:08
#0:56 - 1:00


#0:50 - 0:59 (end it after he looks at the camera and smiles)
#1:39 - 1:49 (after he does that eye thing)

That's all, thank you <3


----------



## rice (Dec 18, 2010)

shiner said:


> set request
> 
> type: avatar
> size: senior
> ...





Fr?t said:


> Request for Frango <33
> 
> 
> *Size:* 309x200
> ...



got you both


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2010)

Can I get a 150 x 200 avatar gif 

1:32 - 1:33 
Can you kinda loop it or whatever looks best plz?


----------



## rice (Dec 18, 2010)

[sp=@shiner]



[/sp]

[sp=@Früt]





[/sp]

[sp=@Starr]   [/sp]


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr]   [/sp]



awesome


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

Kusogitsune said:


> You got any Kikaida gifs?



No but you want me to make some, just find the source lol


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

Frango can you do Dripping Impressions one or whatever, the first one in my quote last page?

It says the video is not available in my country...


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn't realize it could be blocked


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

First time it happened to me to be honest.

I mean I know hulu is blocked in Japan, but not youtube videos.  If anything I'll try again later.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

Also: Desert Butterfly...you want a 2 min long gif?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Also: Desert Butterfly...you want a 2 min long gif?



Sorry, I meant "00:35 - 00:40" ^^


----------



## rice (Dec 18, 2010)

the video isnt available in my country too


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

Frango I'm blanking out how do you make dotted borders without having to fucking apply the blending option individually to every single layer.  I'm getting quite pissed off and I just woke up.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll try to find another


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 18, 2010)

Um, I'm not sure if there's a certain number of times I can request a gif... But I just couldn't help myself. Let me know if I need to gtfo. 


*Size:* 350x180
*Time:* 4:39 - 4:41 (the walking part)
*Border:* Dotted


*Time:* 0:02 - 0:08 (the part where he's sitting at the table)
#0:10 - 0:11 (that part where the camera is behind him, then just cut it off when the scene switches)
#0:37 - 0:39 (bicycle part)

Something about this video... There are black bars on the edges of the screen. Is it possible to crop those out? If not, that's fine.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

*Desert Butterfly*: 



And I guess I'll take a stab at Frut's


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> No but you want me to make some, just find the source lol



If I could find it, I'd do it myself. But I just can't seem to find a vid of Kikaida doing that chronic-ass flip of his. Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

Chronic ass flip?

Have you tried the Outskirts Trading Post?  I think there's a Kikaida pimping project.

To be honest I never watched Kikaida since I was five or six, so I don't recall what you are talking about


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Chronic ass flip?
> 
> Have you tried the Outskirts Trading Post?  I think there's a Kikaida pimping project.
> 
> To be honest I never watched Kikaida since I was five or six, so I don't recall what you are talking about



It's this flip he does, it's like a backflip, but he does it in a really weird-looking way. 

I'll check it out.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

*Frut:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah that should be no problem, hold on for a bit.


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 19, 2010)

God, once more, you're amazing. That was fast, too.

Don't let me forget to rep.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2010)

set request

type: avatar
size: senior
link: 
time: 0:34 - 0:37
border: Whatever you think looks best.

type: signature
size: Whatever you think looks best.
link: 
time: 00:39 - 0:45
border: Whatever you think looks best.



Note:  If you find a scene even better you can pick that one to do.


----------



## rice (Dec 19, 2010)

[sp=@Eternal Fail]

[/sp]


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Frango.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> *Desert Butterfly*:
> 
> 
> 
> And I guess I'll take a stab at Frut's



Amazing, thanks :33


----------



## Jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

Alright I'm drunk but I want to say I appreciate you all for your business!

We do our best here so spread the word  k.


----------



## Casanova (Dec 20, 2010)

Set Request

*Member Standing:*Junior
*Type:* Avy
*Link to video:*
*Duration:*0:58 to 1:00
*Quality:*High as possible
*Border:* I want one,but the design is up to you


*Member Standing:* Junior
*Type:* Sig
*Link to video:* 
*Duration:* 3:29 - 3:32
*Quality:* High as possible
*Border:* I want one,but the design is up to you.


----------



## rice (Dec 21, 2010)

[sp=@Gear Second] 



 [/sp]

[sp=@Sazen] [/sp]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sazen] [/sp]



you work fast, thanks man I'll try to rep and see if I am not 24'd

Edit:repped


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 21, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior? Not sure
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2:28 - 2:31 I believe
Quality: Good or high as possible
Border: none neccasary
Notes: Just make it from the scene where Chuck has the servebot helmit on and Frank is in the Wily costume. From the moment frank slams the zombie to the moment chuck sprays the extinguisher.

Thanks in advance I leave it to you.


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Gear Second]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like it rep'd will wear soon and will credit


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 21, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature and Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: Avatar : 0:00 to 0:05, Signature: 0:10 to 0:16
Quality: 480 p 
Border: None
Notes:


----------



## rice (Dec 21, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Member Standing: Senior? Not sure
> Type: Sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 2:28 - 2:31 I believe
> ...





Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Signature and Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: Avatar : 0:00 to 0:05, Signature: 0:10 to 0:16
> ...


got these 


Sazen said:


> *Question:* how long do I have to wait before I can request again or do I not have to wait?


i guess there isn't


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 21, 2010)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Sig
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration: *1:02-1:07 
*Quality:* High as possible
*Border:* design up to you 
*Notes:* get rid of the text(youtuber's name)


----------



## rice (Dec 21, 2010)

[sp=@ShaolinAce] [/sp]

[sp=@Kenpachi Zaraki]



 [/sp]

[sp=@Sazen] [/sp]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sazen] [/sp]




its awesome , will rep when I can I got to spread

EDIT: Repped


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 21, 2010)

wow that was fast *o* danke


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@ShaolinAce] [/sp]



Thanks a million.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd like a set pweez  I'd like two avatars, though.

Link: 
Time for avatr: 0:24 - 0:28 and 0:37 - 0:41 (When her mouth stops moving)
Time for signature: 0:29 - 0:36
Border: Anything will do, just don't make it look ugly 
Additional info: I'd like it done in 30 minutes or less, you bitches  Just kidding, take your time ~


----------



## rice (Dec 22, 2010)

[sp=@Porcelain]if only I saw the last line earlier 



 [/sp]


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature and Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: Avatar : 2:18 to 2:20, Signature: 1:57 to 2:02
Quality: Highest possible. 
Border: Whatever you want.


:33


----------



## rice (Dec 22, 2010)

[sp=@Eternal Fail]

 [/sp]


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you very much.  :33


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Porcelain]if only I saw the last line earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's perfect, will wear soon


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2010)

My request:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd like you to edit this image

 to make it look like this one. 



Like a parody.

And below the character's image, the substitle "Che Mugiwara" (black color)

Get rid of the sky and clouds behind him, and everything in the bounty poster. Only leave the character image.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Dec 22, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to video: 
Duration: 1:29-1: 33
Border: Dotted
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rice (Dec 22, 2010)

Luiz said:


> My request:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



osrry to be rude, but we only do gifs here


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 23, 2010)

Probably the third time I came here this week 

Anyway since my sig has a border on it, I want my avatar to have a same border on it.(the avatar I'm using right now)

Sig


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2010)

Frango said:


> osrry to be rude, but we only do gifs here



Not 100% of the time. I've seen you do something different to a certain member, which is why i decided i could ask you to do my current avy.

But kay, i'll check if can someone else do this one.


----------



## Yoona (Dec 23, 2010)

Requesting 2 avys.

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration:  Avy 1:39  ( where he is just playing with the crowd below him ) 
             Avy 2 : 1:38 ( Where the guitarist makes a kinda little step )
Quality: Highest possible
Border: None


----------



## olehoncho (Dec 23, 2010)

Question:  Can you reverse a gif?  Change it so it plays backwards.


----------



## rice (Dec 23, 2010)

JHxXBadRomanceXxJH said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration: 1:29-1: 33
> ...





Sazen said:


> Probably the third time I came here this week
> 
> Anyway since my sig has a border on it, I want my avatar to have a same border on it.(the avatar I'm using right now)
> 
> Sig


got these


Luiz said:


> Not 100% of the time. I've seen you do something different to a certain member, which is why i decided i could ask you to do my current avy.
> 
> But kay, i'll check if can someone else do this one.


the outcome should always be a moving picture 


Halca said:


> Requesting 2 avys.
> 
> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> ...


got this as well


ol?honch? said:


> Question:  Can you reverse a gif?  Change it so it plays backwards.


of course we can


----------



## rice (Dec 23, 2010)

[sp=@JHxXBadRomanceXxJH] [/sp]

[sp=@Sazen] [/sp]

[sp=@Halca]  [/sp]


----------



## Hαnnαh (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 23, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sazen] [/sp]



awesome , 24'd will rep later

EDIT: repped


----------



## olehoncho (Dec 23, 2010)

Member Standing (Junior):
Type: (Avatar )
Link to video/Stock:
Duration: It's about 4 seconds
Quality: Best
Border: Already has border
Special Requests: Make the gif play backwards.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 24, 2010)

ol?honch? said:


> Member Standing (Junior):
> Type: (Avatar )
> Link to video/Stock:
> Duration: It's about 4 seconds
> ...



Shouldn't be a problem.

Since it is Christmas Eve here, hopefully you understand it might take a few hours for me to get around to it.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 25, 2010)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Set
*Link to Video: * 
*Duration:* Avatar 0: 33-0:37, Signature 0:23-:0:30
*Quality:* high as possible(quality is sorta of bad)
*Border:* design your choice
*Notes: *Get out subs


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 25, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Slideshow
Link to Video: N/A
Duration: 40 seconds (5 seconds per image)
Quality: N/A
Border: None (leave as is)
Notes: It can be randomized, if possible.

Images I need in the slideshow:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeff (Dec 25, 2010)

Sazen said:


> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type:* Set
> *Link to Video: *
> *Duration:* Avatar 0: 33-0:37, Signature 0:23-:0:30
> ...



I'll see what I can do about cropping out the subs, because there is no way to conventionally edit them out while retaining the overall frame size.  hopefully that is okay.



Vice said:


> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Slideshow
> Link to Video: N/A
> Duration: 40 seconds (5 seconds per image)
> ...



Main concern is that your size limit is about 100 kb being a junior member, and I'm not sure how much the size will be having that many images in a single image for 40 seconds.  I'll see what happens when I do attempt it, and if it works out that's good.  If not, I may have to either:

- shorten the slideshow to only four photos or so.

- shorten the time between the images.

Anyway, I'll get this done tomorrow.  It's the holidays, sorry folks.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey man, forget about that prior order... but I have a new one for you:

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: About 3:04 - 3:11
Quality: Max
Border: N/A
Notes: And if it's too much trouble, can we see what one from 3:04 - 3:06 in a continuous loop looks like?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

ol?honch? said:


> Member Standing (Junior):
> Type: (Avatar )
> Link to video/Stock:
> Duration: It's about 4 seconds
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Sazen said:


> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type:* Set
> *Link to Video: *
> *Duration:* Avatar 0: 33-0:37, Signature 0:23-:0:30
> ...


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks  already repped will use later


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Vice said:


> Hey man, forget about that prior order... but I have a new one for you:
> 
> Member Standing: Junior
> Type: Sig
> ...



I don't understand what you mean, because it isn't what people normally request for a continuous loop.  Can you describe it more please?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Got it, downloading now.  Should be done in a few hours check back then please


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Got it, downloading now.  Should be done in a few hours check back then please



Arigato


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I don't understand what you mean, because it isn't what people normally request for a continuous loop.  Can you describe it more please?



Oh, I'm sorry... just meant use the time indicated. My bad.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Ah okay.  I'll do that now.  Is the other one okay?


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 26, 2010)

It's perfect.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

DI:


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Vice:


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> DI:



I fucking love you 


Edit:
And on page 69 to


----------



## Jeff (Dec 26, 2010)

Love you too


----------



## Yoona (Dec 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@JHxXBadRomanceXxJH] [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Sazen] [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Halca]  [/sp]



Thank you


----------



## Mara (Dec 27, 2010)

Member Standing: junior
Type: sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: *50-57* (the end)
Quality: good 
Border: dashed
Notes: when it turns black at the end, could you put *The TemaTen FC* in white text?  

thanks so much <3


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2010)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature and Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: Avatar : 0:37 to 0:40, Signature: 1:54 to 1:58
Quality: Highest possible.
Border: Whatever you want.


----------



## rice (Dec 27, 2010)

maravelous said:


> Member Standing: junior
> Type: sig
> Link to Video:
> Duration: *50-57* (the end)
> ...





Eternal Fail said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Signature and Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: Avatar : 0:37 to 0:40, Signature: 1:54 to 1:58
> ...


got these


----------



## rice (Dec 27, 2010)

[sp=@maravelous] [/sp]

[sp=@Eternal Fail]

 [/sp]


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Eternal Fail]
> 
> [/sp]




Thank you.


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 29, 2010)

Frango, have I told you how amazing you are? :33


*Size:* 370x190
*Time:* 2:50 - 2:54 (before he lick his lips)
*Border:* Dotted, like in my sig

And

*Time:* 2:54 - 2:59 (pick up where the last left off)

Thank you <33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 29, 2010)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Set
*Link to video:* 
*Duration:* Signature 0:51-0:58 Avatar 1:37-1:42
*Quality:*High as possible
*Border:*design your choice


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Frango, have I told you how amazing you are? :33
> 
> 
> *Size:* 370x190
> ...





Sazen said:


> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type:* Set
> *Link to video:*
> *Duration:* Signature 0:51-0:58 Avatar 1:37-1:42
> ...


got these


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2010)

Just need a avatar 125x125 black border no effects, size 30kbs or less.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 29, 2010)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Set
*Link to video:* 
*Duration:*
Ava - 0:07 - 0:10 (Where Taemin's face is close up until his eyes open and look)
Sig -  0:17 - 0:20 (Can I have various sizes of that please? ><)
*Quality:* High
*Border:* none

Thanks


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Just need a avatar 125x125 black border no effects, size 30kbs or less.


sorry but we only do gifs



Kelsey said:


> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type:* Set
> *Link to video:*
> *Duration:*
> ...



will do as well


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

[sp=@Früt] 

[/sp]

[sp=@Sazen] 

[/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey] 





[/sp]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sazen]
> 
> [/sp]



repped will cred when I wear


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Frangy-Poo .

Taemin C:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> sorry but we only do gifs



I could do it if you want


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

you can if you want :33


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Just need a avatar 125x125 black border no effects, size 30kbs or less.



uhm.....okay.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 29, 2010)

Type: Sig
Link: 
Duration: 2:12 - 2:14. The chest pop part, oooh la la
Quality: Highest possible

Just make it awesome please, and don't call Chris Hansen.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

Member Standing: Junior, but would also like senior size.
Type: Set.
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:01 - 0:04
Quality: As high as it goes.
Border: Thin black border.
Notes: Just keep Sasuke swinging his head back and forth.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 29, 2010)

Junior.
Signature

1:00-1:07
Quality, Highest
Border, Red dashed
Should be it for a while


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Type: Sig
> Link:
> Duration: 2:12 - 2:14. The chest pop part, oooh la la
> Quality: Highest possible
> ...





Aiku said:


> Member Standing: Junior, but would also like senior size.
> Type: Set.
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:01 - 0:04
> ...





Dripping Illusions said:


> Junior.
> Signature
> 
> 1:00-1:07
> ...


will do


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

[sp=@Caelus] [/sp]

[sp=@Aiku]  

[/sp]

[sp=@Dripping Illusions] [/sp]


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Aiku]
> 
> [/sp]




Thank you very much. Will wear soon.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 29, 2010)

**


----------



## Smiley (Dec 30, 2010)

*Avatar* - 150x150
*Time* - 2:49 repeated.
*Ze vid: *[]
*Border* - Solid

Thank you.


----------



## rice (Dec 30, 2010)

where's my video?


----------



## Smiley (Dec 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> where's my video?


I'm such a noob.


----------



## rice (Dec 30, 2010)

[sp=@Smiley] [/sp]


----------



## Smiley (Dec 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Smiley] [/sp]





24'd.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 30, 2010)

Frango, could you please fix my junior avatar's border for me? 

It looks a little strange.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 30, 2010)

Senior set pweeze.
Link: 
Avatar: 150x150
Time for avatar: 0:27 - 0:31 [right when the blondie opens her mouth and gasps]
Signature: 220x180
Time for signature: 1:28 - 1:35

It's a pretty gross video, beware.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 1, 2011)

bump                 .


----------



## rice (Jan 1, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Senior set pweeze.
> Link:
> Avatar: 150x150
> Time for avatar: 0:27 - 0:31 [right when the blondie opens her mouth and gasps]
> ...


I got this  sorry about the delay


----------



## rice (Jan 1, 2011)

[sp=@Porcelain]



hope this is what you wanted  [/sp]


----------



## Vice (Jan 1, 2011)

You're awesome.


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 2, 2011)

Member standing: Junior
Request: Sig
Link: 
Time: 2:30 - 2:34 (should be of a silver haired dude and a clown) --> loop it please
Quality: As high as possible
Border: Thin 'n' black
Worker: I don't mind

Ta very much


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

[sp=@Alien]  [/sp]

[sp=@rozzalina] [/sp]


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 2, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@rozzalina] [/sp]



Woah that was quick ~ ! Thanks very much sweetie


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Ava
Link to Video: 
Duration: Entire clip
Quality: Max
Border: Solid
Notes: N/A
__________ __________

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: Entire clip
Quality: Max
Notes: Concerning the border, is there anything we can do that's not just a standard box? If it's too much trouble we can just go with the norm.


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

[sp=@Bobby] I tried my best 




[/sp]


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

Frango, I'm 24'd...

Not to be nitpicky, because I like it, but is that the highest quality we can do? Or do I need to find a higher quality source?


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Frango, I'm 24'd...
> 
> Not to be nitpicky, because I like it, but is that the highest quality we can do? Or do I need to find a higher quality source?



the quality would be better if it was smaller


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Which one of these would be better to use so I know the settings to use for the sig?





Sorry you have to download them...


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Frango 

PS: don't delete the file yet


----------



## rice (Jan 3, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Which one of these would be better to use so I know the settings to use for the sig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



both can be used as a sig, but picsmile would look better


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, picsmile for avatar and this one for the sig:



I'm sorry this has been such a pain.


----------



## rice (Jan 3, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Ok, picsmile for avatar and this one for the sig:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry this has been such a pain.



they're the same when converted  how do i put this  the low quality of the gifs are because your a junior, so i'll have to kill the quality so you can wear it  for the sig, it's the best i could do unless you want me to make it smaller  I hope you understand my situation


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Gah. Being here six years, I should be a senior.

Sorry for wasting your time then.


----------



## rice (Jan 3, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Gah. Being here six years, I should be a senior.
> 
> Sorry for wasting your time then.



don't say that  you make me feel guilty 
you should spam more in konoha plaza . its what i used to do


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing to feel guilty about, no worries.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 3, 2011)

7:22-7:24 sig pls fnx xD


----------



## rice (Jan 3, 2011)

[sp=@Hyper_Wolfy] [/sp]


----------



## JJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Would love to have the part in the above gif with Jang Geun Suk (2nd guy) done as an avy. It doesn't have to be a big avy either. Whatever you can do with it. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Would love to have the part in the above gif with Jang Geun Suk (2nd guy) done as an avy. It doesn't have to be a big avy either. Whatever you can do with it. Thanks.



I'll see what I can do


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaina:



Hope this is alright.  I couldn't make the height 200px because his face would literally take up the entire picture  so it's only 175 pixels.


----------



## JJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh this is great. Thank you.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 4, 2011)

*Size:* 320 x 170
*Time:* 2:44 - 2:50
*Border:* dotted


----------



## Yoona (Jan 4, 2011)

Requesting two avys ;

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video:
Duration: Avy 1 : 2:43 - 2:46 ( where she splits then winks ) 

             Avy 2 : 7:00 - 7:03 ( up to where she points the knife and turns back )
Quality: Highest possible
Border:  None
Notes: Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Fr?t said:


> *Size:* 320 x 170
> *Time:* 2:44 - 2:50
> *Border:* dotted





Halca said:


> Requesting two avys ;
> 
> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> ...



I shall do these today between my studies (school starts up tomorrow  )


----------



## Yoona (Jan 5, 2011)

If it's gonna interupt you.  I'll wait


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Jeff, a new Secret MV came out so you know what that means


*Spoiler*: __ 



Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to video: 
Duration: Avy-Around 2:56-2:57(When Jieun makes the heart with her fingers)
Sig-Around 00:45-00:46(When they're all on the bed covering their faces with their heads going back and forth)
Quality: As best as it can get
Border: I don't care


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm sick and school started up again so I'm quite busy.  I'll finish all in the next hour, then it's back to being inactive for me again


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2011)

Frut:

I didn't know if you needed it as a sig, so I kind if just lazied it and made it 1.4 mb.  If you need it as a sig, let me know.



Halca:

Sorry for the delay.  Hope these are to your liking





I also got Tony's since I was planning to download the video anyway


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 7, 2011)

8:11 to 8:24

It may be big, but i'm not going to put it in my set so it's ok.


----------



## rice (Jan 7, 2011)

[sp=@Luiz]

1.9mb  [/sp]


----------



## Jeff (Jan 7, 2011)

Why you working so hard Frango?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyway, Tony:


----------



## koguryo (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you, I shall wear it whenever I get internet at my apartment again.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 7, 2011)

No problem bro


----------



## rice (Jan 7, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Why you working so hard Frango?



Because I don't have a life!


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 8, 2011)

reserved <3


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe i'm a little addicted to requesting gifs. 

Ah, screw it. I want this sexy sequence gif'd. 

0:10 to 0:12

150x150


----------



## EJ (Jan 9, 2011)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Avatar
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration:* 1:05-1:10
*Quality: *Highest Possible
*Border:* black/white
*Notes:* If you see anything that could make it a great gif, feel free to take anything out/add anything

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Signature
*Link to Video:*  &feature=&p=7E9CA050114BEA4E&index=0&playnext=1
*Duration*: 1:11-1:18
*Quality:* Highest possible
*Border:* black/white
*Notes:* anything you want to add/take off to make it look better feel free


----------



## rice (Jan 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Maybe i'm a little addicted to requesting gifs.
> 
> Ah, screw it. I want this sexy sequence gif'd.
> 
> ...





Espionage said:


> *Member Standing:* Senior
> *Type:* Avatar
> *Link to Video:*
> *Duration:* 1:05-1:10
> ...



got these


----------



## rice (Jan 9, 2011)

[sp=@Luiz] [/sp]

[sp=@Espionage]

 [/sp]

Hope i got the right times 

oh and Jeff, im going New Zealand from Thursday for around two weeks


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 10, 2011)

Request: Set.
Link: 
Avatar: 150x150, 150x200.
Sig: 320x170
Time: Avatar - 0:21 - 0:25 [Can it be just of Lee Taemin? The guy in the middle]  ; Signature - 0:43 - 0:49 [Don't get the guy with his eyes closed in it /anoanoanoanoano]
Border: Black, white, black

sankyuu in advance


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 10, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type:Avatar
Link to Video:
Duration: 0:44-0:47
Quality: high
Border:black and white
Notes:


----------



## rice (Jan 10, 2011)

[sp=@Porcelain]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Son Goku] [/sp]


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 10, 2011)

I will rep when it allows me to rep you again.

edit: repped


----------



## Chrysant (Jan 11, 2011)

*@Frango,*
size: 350 x 200
border: black and white
gif: 

please!


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 11, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Porcelain]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Son Goku] [/sp]



T-thank you


----------



## rice (Jan 11, 2011)

[sp=@Sapphire] [/sp]


*No more request for Frango until I come back from New Zealand (11 days)*


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 12, 2011)

Just an avy please

Link: 

Time: 0:13 to 0:18 (Start with Banagher aka the pilot looking around and end it with him yelling)

Size: 150x200

Quality: High

Border: Thin black

That's all rep and credit thank you


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link: 
Duration: 3:51-3:52
Quality: As is
Border: None
Notes: Hope you had a good time Frango!


----------



## Chrysant (Jan 12, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sapphire] [/sp]
> 
> 
> *No more request for Frango until I come back from New Zealand (11 days)*



thank you so much


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2011)

I CAN TAKE REQUESTS YET IT WILL TAKE ME AT THE MINIMUM A DAY TO COMPLETE THEM BECAUSE I HAVE SCHOOL.

Or wait until Frango comes back.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 13, 2011)

A request for Frango. 



Could you make this into a GIF for me? Junior and senior size please. 

Borders up to you.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

Ava request this time (sig one still stands though)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link: 
Duration: 6:32-6:34
Quality: High as possible
Border: Whatever you think looks best


----------



## JJ (Jan 14, 2011)

Not really requesting a sig. Just requesting a certain part in this video from 1:22 - 1:28. No rush at all.


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

@Jeff: I'm back 


Mider T said:


> Ava request this time (sig one still stands though)
> 
> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> ...





JediJaina said:


> Not really requesting a sig. Just requesting a certain part in this video from 1:22 - 1:28. No rush at all.



sorry for the wait guys  will do both of these when I watch animes tomorrow


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

I just realised how late these were  sorry 

[sp=@Mider T][/sp]

[sp=@JediJaina] 

this gif is 2mb, please tell me if you'd like it smaller [/sp]


----------



## Aiku (Jan 24, 2011)

Aiku said:


> A request for *Frango.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I edited my request.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 24, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sign
Link: [YOUTUBE]ZGyqMVgvnds[/YOUTUBE]
Duration: 1:38-1:41
Quality: As good as possible. 
Border: Whatever you think looks best


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Fran-dango!  But it says it has the incorrect file extension so I can't upload



Mider T said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link:
> Duration: 3:51-3:52
> ...



Is this one still possible as well?


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

Aiku said:


> I edited my request.





Eunectes said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Sign
> Link: [YOUTUBE]ZGyqMVgvnds[/YOUTUBE]
> Duration: 1:38-1:41
> ...





Mider T said:


> Thanks Fran-dango!  But it says it has the incorrect file extension so I can't upload
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one still possible as well?


i got these 

@Mider: do you have a dl link?


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

[sp=@Aiku]  [/sp]

[sp=@Eunectes] [/sp]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, no.  Never mind for the sig I guess lol.  

But for the ava, how do I change the file extension?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 24, 2011)

Was I skipped?


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

try this:



edit: ^ sorry, i'll do whatever that isnt done


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

Frango said:


> try this:



It still doesn't work


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

Mider T said:


> It still doesn't work



try this:

I don't know how to fix it if this doesn't work


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 24, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Aiku]  [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Eunectes] [/sp]





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Frango again.


Damn i will rep you as soon as i can


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

[sp=@Jelly] 

I'm sorry about the junior avatar, but that's as far as I can go with a 5 seconds junior avatar. If you want it to be higher quality, the animation will be a bit broken, so tell me if you want that [/sp]

[sp=@Grimmjow]  [/sp]


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

[sp=@Mider T] [/sp]


----------



## JJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you Frango! It's fine


----------



## Jelly (Jan 24, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Jelly]
> 
> I'm sorry about the junior avatar, but that's as far as I can go with a 5 seconds junior avatar. If you want it to be higher quality, the animation will be a bit broken, so tell me if you want that [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Grimmjow]  [/sp]



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 24, 2011)

will credit when I use it! thank youuu


----------



## Judecious (Jan 24, 2011)

Something similar to this but have it saying *Ruler of the World*


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 25, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Avy: 0:14 to 0:16 (basically from when the lights turn on to before the girl starts feeling up her leg

Sig: 2:20-2:26 (from the drumming part to when he raises his arms)

Border: standard for both

prz and sankyuu


----------



## rice (Jan 25, 2011)

[sp=@Noda. B]

 [/sp]


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks, you're amazing pek


----------



## JJ (Jan 25, 2011)

Member Standing: Moderator 

Avy: 0:12 to 0:14 (trying to get Jiro's part)


Sig: 0:45 - 0:47 (again trying to get the Jiro part)

I'll leave the rest up to you.


----------



## rice (Jan 25, 2011)

[sp=@JediJaina] 

 [/sp]


----------



## JJ (Jan 25, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@JediJaina]
> 
> [/sp]



That was fast. Nice!


----------



## Aiku (Jan 25, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Aiku]  [/sp]



Thank you, Frango.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it possible to make this into an avy? 50x50 with white border?


lmk.


----------



## rice (Jan 26, 2011)

[sp=@Masa Escobar]  [/sp]


----------



## rice (Jan 26, 2011)

[sp=@Naked Snacks!]

 [/sp]


----------



## Naked (Jan 26, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Naked Snacks!]
> 
> [/sp]



Thanks Frango! 

Will wear in a bit.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 28, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Something similar to this but have it saying *Ruler of the World*



Anyone?


----------



## rice (Jan 28, 2011)

[sp=@Judecious] 



sorry but I really suck at this :|[/sp]


----------



## Master (Jan 29, 2011)

Junior Avatar



0:28-0:29 the vid is halved and on the upper side it's Grimmjow on the lower it's Ichigo, and it is "shaking"

That part. Also, is it possible to only get Ichigo (so crop the video, in another words), but still be 125 x 125?
If it is possible, make 2 examples (of the first with both in and the second with only Ichigo, if possible)

Border: A small, 1 pixel black border

Sig :

0:32-0:35, but and make it end just before the scene ends (so i want the sig from 32-35 when the vid, is again, "halved")

200x150

Border : 1 pixel black,next pixel white, next pixel black (like my current sig)


P.S. Sorry for the trouble


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 29, 2011)

Frangoo-Chaaan 

*Sig Request: *

Member Standing: Senior
Video: 
Sig: 0:03 - 0:11 (Where the three balls combine and go into the screen)
Border: Black & White
Size: Same as this please -


----------



## rice (Jan 29, 2011)

[sp=@Getsuga] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey]i added more colours in it, if you don't mind



 [/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Frango, looks awesome pek


----------



## Master (Jan 29, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Getsuga]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...



Holy Crap i jizzed my pants 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 30, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:15-0:19
Border: design up to you


----------



## rice (Jan 31, 2011)

[sp=@Sazen] [/sp]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 31, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sazen] [/sp]



awesome    .


----------



## Yoona (Feb 2, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 42:00 - 45:00 ( where they are walking )
Quality: Highest Possible
Border: Black
Notes: If possible can you keep the normal speed of the vid in the gif?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rice (Feb 3, 2011)

[sp=@Halca][/sp]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 3, 2011)

Frango sama I need your help 

*avatar *

Link to Video: 

Duration: 3:20-3:22 (basically just the part with dita in the martini glass )

size:150x150 

Border:just a normal black border 


*sig:*

Link to Video: 

duration:3:11-3:16

size: as large as you can

notes: I don't know if its possible but the video itself kinda has a black background with the vevo tag on it, so if it is just possible to edit it out


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 3, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 2:58-3:02
Border: same as my avatar


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

2 giff avys and a sig  



avy one dotted white borders 170x220 and 150x150

1:01 to 1:04 regular pace

its where the blue haired girl looks mysterious while turning around






avy two same as avy one

umm 0: 33 to 0:35 where the red head is smirking manic  

and sig dotted white bordered and 300x220

any of the fighting scens


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

sigs off guys .....


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Whoops.....some reason I always forget that. Sorry.


----------



## rice (Feb 5, 2011)

[sp=@Dr.Douchebag]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Sazen] [/sp]

[sp=@~Greed~] 



im sorry i cant make it 19.5kb  [sp=@19.5kb] [/sp][/sp]

I'll be taking a break until further announcement :33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 5, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sazen] [/sp]
> 
> 
> I'll be taking a break until further announcement :33



excellent , have a nice break


----------



## Hero (Feb 7, 2011)

Avatar:
I want the seconds 2:17-2:20 of the guys dancing with glasses.

Signature:
I want 2:39-2:46 of the guys dancing on the bed until one is left.

These are gif requests.


----------



## rice (Feb 11, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks]



 [/sp]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 12, 2011)

Member Standing: Junior and senior
Type: Ava
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:49-0:50 (don't know if I got the right time but the  finger on lips part and that turn right after)
Quality: the best in the land, lol
Border: no border
Notes: Can you have the word 'Delicious' right after her finger is down. After the turn, can you have some sort of disappearing effect (like ). 

Also you know how for the video, the uploader had it sideways (FOX logo is sideways), so can you make the gif the gif the other way so when she's looking, it's to our right and not left? (I don't know if you understood that...)


----------



## rice (Feb 12, 2011)

[sp=@Son Goku of Earth]  [/sp]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 12, 2011)

Friggin awesome and fast. Thank you!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 12, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video: 
Duration:  Sig 2:11-2:14, Avatar 2:14
Border: black border
Notes: there is a logo at the bottom of video, just crop the video so it isn't in the sig and avatar


----------



## Hero (Feb 12, 2011)

*Avatar:
Border: Dashed
Seconds 1:39-1:42 When the woman walks in to where she leaves.
Seconds 1:15-1:19 Where the woman is at the board teaching until the boys nod. Make sure you DON'T get the woman again when she appears at the end of 19
Seconds 1:20-1:24 Get the woman swinging and get the men nodding and kissing their chains

Sig:
Borders: Dashed
Seconds 1:50-154
Start when the men appear in the bar and stop when they turn and look at you.

Thanks I know I'm asking for much but can you please do this Frango ?*


----------



## rice (Feb 12, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks]  

 [/sp]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo Frango~~~ Help me out here xD... plz resize these Jess gifs for me... plz..
resize them all to under 200kb and 150x150 px ( cut out those credits/words if you can ) ^^ in the 190kb is fine  Sankyuu~


----------



## rice (Feb 18, 2011)

[sp=@IchiTenshou]     [/sp]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 18, 2011)

thank you my friend ^^...EPIC...Gamsahamnida.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 18, 2011)

2 avys please 


Member Standing: senior
Type: Ava
Link to Video:
Duration: 1st - 25 :27    ( Where she is walking ) 
 2nd - 3:31 - 3:34 ( starts with the crowd and ends with her silhouette and the guy ) 
Quality: the best possible
Border: no border
Notes: Can you keep the speed for the 1st gif ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rice (Feb 18, 2011)

[sp=@Halca]  [/sp]


----------



## Yoona (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you but I'm 24ed at the moment.
I'll rep as soon as I can.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 18, 2011)

Member Standing : Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video : 
Duration : 0:32 - 0:34
Quality : High please, I don't really mind the size as long as it's moderate. :3
Border: white stroke & dotted please, if that makes sense. If you don't understand, just dotted is fine. X3

thank you very much


----------



## rice (Feb 18, 2011)

[sp=@BrightlyDim] [/sp]


----------



## Chrysant (Feb 19, 2011)

*type: sig
link: 
time: 0:02 - 0:06
quality: high please
border: black

thank you so much*


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2011)

[sp=@Sapphire] [/sp]


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 19, 2011)

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Set
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration:*_
Avatar:_ 3:26-3:27. Though could I also ask for one of 3:27 looping?
_Signature:_ 3:28-3:32
*Border:* Black and white for both.


----------



## rice (Feb 19, 2011)

[sp=@Pesky Bug] 

[/sp]


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, that was... fast. xD
Thanks.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2011)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:16 - 0:20
Quality: The best
Border: None
Notes: Could you try to make the sig more wider than narrow if you get me. Don't stretch it but I want it too big either. Something that'll fit cozily. 

Hope I did it right.


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2011)

set request~
Member Standing: Senior

sig size: your usual
sig: 0:01 - 0:06 and 0:56 - 1:03 ; looped
avatar size: 150 x 200 and a 150 x 150; looped
avatar time:0:16 - 0:21
no borders

thanks


----------



## JJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Member Standing: Moderator 

Link to video for avy:



Type: Avy

Duration: 0:28 - 0:31 (just want Jiro in the avy not the dad and I know it's going to be tricky with the Chinese characters - I don't mind if something has to be cut off)

______________________________

Link to video for sig: 

Type: Sig

Duration: 0:49 - 0:54

Let me know if there are any issues


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 21, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior

Link: 

Duration: 1:15-1:18

Type Avatar


----------



## rice (Feb 21, 2011)

[sp=@foreign] [/sp]
[sp=@Starr] 

  [/sp]
[sp=@JediJaina] 

 [/sp]
[sp=@Super Mike] [/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

please do this before it gets delete 




avy 150x150 and 170x220

sig 330x250


avy 10:19 to 10:22

sig 10:03 t0 10:11

dotted with white borders


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2011)

Gif avy please.

Link: 

Time: 2:38 to 2:41 (Start it with the guy and end it with the guy and girl)

Size: 150x200

Border: Thin black (very thin)

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## JJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cool. Thank you Frango.


----------



## rice (Feb 21, 2011)

[sp=@Kagura] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Grimmjow] [/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2011)

Bah, i'll just put this one here then ><

Stock:


- Just an Avatar

Timing: 02:48-02:55 (They're running, holding hands)

border: dotted


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn, thanks Frango


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kagura]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Grimmjow] [/sp]



thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2011)

edited the request, srry Frango


----------



## rice (Feb 21, 2011)

ill do it after school if you dont mind


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't mind


----------



## Noda. B (Feb 21, 2011)

Senior avy: 1: 37-1: 39 from that close up of Henry pointing till before Eunhyuk appears
Senior sig: 2:03-2:08 from the close up of Zhoumi to before Eunhyuk appears
High quality I guess and standard black and white border please.


----------



## rice (Feb 22, 2011)

[sp=@Milkshake]  

Made you two, one is the full length and the other is half length [/sp]

@Hyper_Wolfy: Sorry the download and my homework are taking some time  I'll do it in 5 hours 

[sp=@Noda. B] 



[/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Milkshake]
> 
> Made you two, one is the full length and the other is half length [/sp]
> 
> ...



WOOT WOOT <3 Thank you :]


----------



## rice (Feb 22, 2011)

[sp=@Hyper_Wolfy]

 [/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 22, 2011)

Set Gifs please~

Type: Sig
Link: Same as above
Times: 2:20 - 2:27
Border: Same as Above

Sankyuuu


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Type: gif set please 
Link: 
Times: 1:52 - 1:57
Border: No border

Type: Sig
Link: Same as above
Times: 1:18 - 1:25
Border: no border

thanks


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 22, 2011)

Type: Sig
Link: 
Times: 1:48 - 1:52
Border: dotted

Thanks!


----------



## rice (Feb 23, 2011)

i might take a bit longer guys  my teachers shot me with loads of homework


----------



## rice (Feb 23, 2011)

[sp=@Kelsey] 

[/sp]

[sp=@cheshire cat]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Desert Butterfly] [/sp]


----------



## Naked (Feb 23, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to video: 
Duration: (Av: 2:10 - 2:11) (Sig: 1:03 - 1:06)
Quality: 720p
Border: Dotted

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## rice (Feb 23, 2011)

[sp=@Naked Snacks!]
you have no idea how many times i did this scene 

[/sp]


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks amazing 
Thanks Frango!


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 23, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kelsey]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...



omg first gif set and its fab. thanks will rep + cred~


----------



## Chicama (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, seeing as Midnight has finally appeared in the FT anime, could I grab a sig?  

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 02:11 - 02:18
Border: Generic black and white will be fine
Notes: It'd be great if you could get rid of the "Youtube.com/VASTCARNAGE" background 

Cheers!


----------



## Naked (Feb 23, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Naked Snacks!]
> you have no idea how many times i did this scene
> 
> [/sp]



Lol, sorry 'bout that.

Thanks Frango. :33


----------



## rice (Feb 24, 2011)

[sp=@Chicama] [/sp]


----------



## Chicama (Feb 24, 2011)

Much appreciated Frango


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 24, 2011)

Ohi. :33
*
Member Standing:* Senior
*Type:* Set
*Avatar:* 
3:30-3:31 ("Ye not guilty" blinking)
*Signature:* 
9:00-9:02 (if you can, just the shooting, without the arm opening up)
*Border:* Normal black and white


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2011)

Requests (you know what to do, yeo.):



Now about the text...do whatever you want, and whatever you think will look best in the end.

aaand  ftw 


Frango said:


> [sp=@Naked Snacks!]
> you have no idea how many times i did this scene
> 
> [/sp]


Oh man, I love you.


----------



## Naked (Feb 24, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Ava
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:28 - 1:31
Border: None
Notes: (Taemin's close up)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 5:34 - 5:41
Border: None
Note: (Dance/"kiss" + bit after with Jonghyun)


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you do download links? I cannot find a video for the part I want gif'ed


----------



## rice (Feb 24, 2011)

yes, as long as i can download the video 

doing these after tutor


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, I'll send the request sometime tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## rice (Feb 25, 2011)

[sp=@Pesky Bug]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Laymond Ra]    [/sp]

[sp=@Naked Snacks!]

 [/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

Requesting another set Frangy-Chan :33

Type: Ava
Link: 
Time: 0:54 - 0:58 (ends where blond guy goes off screen)
Border: Black & White
Size: 150x150

Type: Sig
Link: Same as above
Time: 2:24 - 2:35 (Buuut, can you cut down the sequence with the medals on screen to cut the time into the 10 second time frame)
Border: B&W
Size: Same size as the last one you did for me~

Please & Thanks


----------



## JJ (Feb 25, 2011)

*
Member Standing:* Moderator
*Type:* Set
*Avatar:* 
*Duration*: 0:08 - 0:11 (focusing on Jiro)

*Signature:*
*Duration:* 1:03 - 1:11 (Jiro focus - if it's too big you can make it shorter)
*Border:* black and white might look cool with this one


----------



## Naked (Feb 25, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Naked Snacks!]
> 
> [/sp]



Thanks Frango. 

24'd


----------



## rice (Feb 25, 2011)

[sp=@Keollyn] 

I made it loop, lol [/sp]

[sp=@JediJaina]  





[/sp]


----------



## rice (Feb 25, 2011)

[sp=@Kelsey] 



sorry it took so long  had to do maths [/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

you're a fucking BABE, thank you pek


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks babe, looks amazing.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh that looks so weird. Thanks Frango.

On 24. Will rep when off.


----------



## Hero (Feb 25, 2011)

*Avatar:

Seconds 2:19-2:23. I want you capturing the moment Ke$ha turns around and the point where she shoots the gun.

Seconds 3:27-3:30

Seconds 3:38-3:42 I want you to capture the multiple unicorns falling.

Borders: Dashed

Signature:

Seconds 4:06-4:11. I want you to stop at the end of the unicorn scene. Make sure you don't get the man.

Border: Dashed.*


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2011)

yo 

frango just make it awesome

Height: 20px
Width: 40px.

on it have Kagura's Set Shop 

make it pretty with red as the theme :33


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2011)

*Since my last one was unavailable, can you do this?
Signature: 
Seconds 1:00-1:08
Seconds 2:15-2:22
Border: Dashed

Avatar: 
Seconds 33-35. Get the reporters only.
Border: Dashed*


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh hay babes, can you make me a siggy? About the size of my current one, please~

Stock: 
Highest quality possible


----------



## rice (Feb 28, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks]



 [/sp]

[sp=@Laymond Ra] [/sp]

[sp=@Kagura]  [/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Fireworks]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can ya make it a little slower 

and more red on the background


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello there :

Type: Avatar
Link: 
Time: 0:02 - 0:02 (Just the part when he jumps (Make it loop))
Size: 160x100 & 125x125

With solid borders, please! :33 

Thanks


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks babe, will rep when I can~


----------



## rice (Mar 1, 2011)

will do these requests when i get time  sorry teacher's giving a lot of homework 

edit: sorry guys, i think i'll have to do these tomorrow


----------



## rice (Mar 2, 2011)

[sp=@Kagura] [/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey] 



[/sp]

[sp=@Kazuhiro] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Kiloliter]  [/sp]


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 2, 2011)

My set is done. Thanks Frango.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2011)

sig please

senior



00:03-00:07 where charlie turns his head and then end it with him saying trolls

i was wondering if you can put some text pop up at the time he says "trolls" and make it nice or something, just so people can tell he is saying trolls from the text an whatnot.

thanks~


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2011)

Member Standing Senior
Type: avy 150 x 200 and a 150 x 150 avy plz
Link to video: 
Duration: 0:22 - 0:27 looped
Border: dotted
Special requests: If there's anyway you can make it a bit darker, that'd be great.
thanks!!


----------



## rice (Mar 2, 2011)

[sp=@Nova] [/sp]

[sp=@Starr]  [/sp]


----------



## Kazuhiro (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you 

Though, is it possible to make it a little slower?


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr]  [/sp]



awesome, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 3, 2011)

make it sexy 




dotted white borders 

150x200 and 170x220

sig big as you can 

panel 7 to 10

regular pace and add some effects if you can


----------



## rice (Mar 4, 2011)

[sp=@Kagura]  

[/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kagura]
> 
> [/sp]



OMG I LOVE IT :zomg is wearing now


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 5, 2011)

to my love *frango*;

i would like a 150 x 150 avatar from these images (going in order). could each panel last for a second? or 0.8 seconds...whatever will keep the quality good

also at the end of the last panel could you make it fade out before it loops again? thank youuu <333

(no border!)






please make the quality as high as possible, i really hate it when it turns grainy/pixelated because it turns into a gif ;A;

i don't mind if you have to speed it up to keep the quality either


----------



## rice (Mar 5, 2011)

[sp=@alisha] [/sp]


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 5, 2011)

marry me frango


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, amazing stuff, Frang!

Just a little sumsum'n, please.


*Size:* 310x160
*Border:* Double lines

Is it possible to crop out the black part of the screen?

3:14 - 3:21

And



2:46 - 2:54

2:59  - 3:01

3:04 - 3:05

3:06  - 3:10

and could you turn 3:09/3:10 into its own gif as well? (the guy with the cymbals)

4:22 - 4:24


----------



## rice (Mar 5, 2011)

[sp=@Früt] [/sp]


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks! But, um... There were a few more down there that I wanted... Please, if they're too much, let me know, because I'll totally understand.


----------



## Juli (Mar 6, 2011)

First gif request, I hope I'm doing this right lol. 

*Member Standing:* Senior

*Type:* Avy 150 x 200, Signature

*Link to video:* 

*Duration:* 
Avy 0:08 - 0:12

Signature 0:15 - 0:30  (I know this is a little bit long but is it still possible to make this within the filesize limit? Maybe by making it a bit faster? But in case that the quality loss is too much could you also make one from "0:15 - 0:22", please?

*Border:* White and Black (outer line)


----------



## JJ (Mar 7, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> *
> Member Standing:* Moderator
> *Type:* Set
> *Avatar:*
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## rice (Mar 8, 2011)

[sp=@Joule] 



[/sp]

[sp=@JediJaina]  

[/sp]


----------



## Juli (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 8, 2011)

Uh, I don't mean to pester, really, but I did have a few more requests that I added on to my post... I know I should have made it clearer, but I'd still like them done, if ya'll don't mind. I'll rep again.


----------



## rice (Mar 8, 2011)

sorry about that, i'll do it asap


----------



## rice (Mar 9, 2011)

[sp=@Früt]









 [/sp]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 10, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature Gif
Link to Video: 
Duration: 22 seconds - 32 seconds  
If you could also make a separate one 36 seconds to 41 seconds
Quality: Best quality possible
Border:Not sure how it looks with border, Ill leave to your discretion
Notes: Thanks


----------



## rice (Mar 11, 2011)

[sp=@Audible Phonetics] 

 [/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

giff set  effects up to you.. parts up to you xD




avy 150x200 and 170x220 giff 

dotted white borders


----------



## rice (Mar 13, 2011)

i got it  sorry but it wont be done anytime soon  perhaps wednesday or after


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

thats fine fine i will probably have the full one then xD


----------



## JJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Just another sig to match current avy. No rush as I undersand schedules and junk. 



0:34 - 0:40


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 15, 2011)

PMed you the request. :3


----------



## rice (Mar 15, 2011)

Housekeeping

-Kagura
-JediJaina
-alisha

requests will be done as soon as possible  I promise, by the end of the week


----------



## rice (Mar 16, 2011)

[sp=@Kagura]  [/sp]

[sp=@JediJaina] 

[/sp]

[sp=@alisha]

this is my first time, hope you like lol  [/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kagura]  [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@JediJaina]
> 
> ...



i like it but frango i wanted a sig also


----------



## rice (Mar 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i like it but frango i wanted a sig also



oh-well  ill do it tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

with a different part


----------



## Hero (Mar 16, 2011)

Avy: 3:17-3:18 of when she is on the throne. Can you make it look like it nevers stops? Like it just repeats over and over so it looks like the veil is constantly flowing?

Avy: 3:00-3:04. When she snaps her head up to when she does her finishing pose.

Sig: 5:40-5:45. The beginning of the raising hands and the end of the raising hands. I want you to get all of it. Thanks


----------



## JJ (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you again Frango.


----------



## rice (Mar 17, 2011)

[sp=@Kagura] [/sp]

[sp=@Fireworks]sorry i can't loop the ava lol, because the camera kept on zooming 





 [/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

grazie i love it


----------



## rice (Mar 18, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks] 



[/sp]


----------



## dhbwdhf (Mar 19, 2011)

welcome Frango 

I want to design similar Kagura 



------------------------------------------------------













width:450

height:230

regular pace and add some effects if you can 

Thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 19, 2011)

For Frango. 

Link: 
Type of Request: Set
Avatar time: I can't really decide on one... so two? 
2:34 - 2:39, and 3:34 - 3:38
Signature time: 1:03 - 1:10 {Or whenever they stop dancing.}
Avatar size: 150x150
Signature size: 300x195, or 310x160
Anything else?: Please take your time


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2011)

Avatar: 
Border: Dotted
Seconds- 2:25-2:27

Avatar: 
Border: Dotted
Seconds- 3:46-3:47. I want you capturing when Drake looks up

Signature: 
Border: Dotted
Seconds- 5:07-5:14. I want it the same size as my current lady gaga sig.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2011)

DO ET. Prease :33


----------



## rice (Mar 21, 2011)

[sp=@Porcelain]  



[/sp]

[sp=@Fireworks]  

[/sp]

[sp=@Laymond Ra] [/sp]

doing dhbwdhf's later


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you fragnooo


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 21, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Porcelain]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to sound like such a bitch, but three of the images aren't showing. 

Umm... and B&W border? Ughhh, I sound like such a brat. 

And err, the time for the second one is wrong, I didn't want the guy dancing in there...


----------



## rice (Mar 22, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks] [/sp]

[sp=@Porcelain] 



these should be better than previous ones  sorry about that[/sp]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 22, 2011)

Member: Senior
Type: Sig
Link to video: 
Duration : 5:53 - 5:58 
Quality: High if possible.
Border: Standard black & white
Special Requests: Can you crop it so that there's no natnatvip thing [in the corner] & also none of that red scrolling thing on the bottom? Please & thanks. :33 I don't care much about size.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 22, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: A signature and avatar if that's allowed...
Link to Video: 
Quality: Highest the video allows, please
Duration: short clip between :04 and :07 of a woman in green
Border: just add whatever you think would look nice, I guess?

That's it. :33


----------



## JJ (Mar 22, 2011)

*
Member Standing:* Moderator
*Type:* Set
*Avatar:* 

*Duration*: 0:28 - 0:31 (roundabouts trying to get where he waves)

*Signature:*
*Duration:* 2:26 - 2:32 (or roundabouts)
*Border:* black and white

Thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Fireworks] [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Porcelain]
> 
> ...



Thank you, much better


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 22, 2011)

*Size:* 340x180
*Time:* 0:40 - 0:43 (the part where he's moving his arms and it looks like he's dancing)
*Border:* double line

Thank you :33


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Member: Senior
> Type: Sig
> Link to video:
> Duration : 5:53 - 5:58
> ...


dream high  back in the good ol' days 


Gaawa-chan said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: A signature and avatar if that's allowed...
> Link to Video:
> Quality: Highest the video allows, please
> ...


FF looking awesome 


JediJaina said:


> *
> Member Standing:* Moderator
> *Type:* Set
> *Avatar:*
> ...


i knew this would happen 


Fr?t said:


> *Size:* 340x180
> *Time:* 0:40 - 0:43 (the part where he's moving his arms and it looks like he's dancing)
> *Border:* double line
> 
> Thank you :33


welcome back frut 

got these, will do soon


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2011)

[sp=@dhbwdhf] 

sorry about not being able to do more, but i don't think making it any complicated will make it look nice [/sp]

[sp=@BrightlyDim] [/sp]

[sp=@Gaawa-chan] 



[/sp]

[sp=@JediJaina]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Früt] [/sp]


----------



## JJ (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to change the avatar part.

*Member Standing:* Moderator
*Avatar:* 

*Duration:* 1:28 - 1:31 (or whereabouts)
*Border*: black and white


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Gaawa-chan] [/sp]



Thank you. pek


----------



## Taylor (Mar 23, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Avatar: 
Duration: 00:55 - 00:56/2 - try only get Sasuke please
Border: Black and white

Signature: 
Duration: 08:56 - 09:03 ( If you can extend it any longer, please do  )
Border: Black and white
Effects: Up to you, do something fancy please.

Thank you, will rep and credit.


----------



## Sora (Mar 23, 2011)

source: 
sig: 1:52-1:58
avatar 1:23 - 1:26


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 23, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:02 - 1:02 (the scene I want is really quick)
Quality: Highest possible
Border: Black and white
Notes: The avatar should be of the red haired girl (Kyoko), and the gif should be on an infinite loop (no apparent transition from the end to the beginning of the gif)

Sorry if that's too confusing


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2011)

just resize the first 5 parts 

dotted white borders 

150x200 and 170x220

umm make the one who gets kissed red and the one who does it blue


----------



## rice (Mar 24, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> I'm going to change the avatar part.
> 
> *Member Standing:* Moderator
> *Avatar:*
> ...





Wendy said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Avatar:
> Duration: 00:55 - 00:56/2 - try only get Sasuke please
> Border: Black and white
> ...





Ice. said:


> source:
> sig: 1:52-1:58
> avatar 1:23 - 1:26





Mist Puppet said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 1:02 - 1:02 (the scene I want is really quick)
> ...





Kagura said:


> just resize the first 5 parts
> 
> dotted white borders
> 
> ...



got these, will do after im done with other requests


----------



## dhbwdhf (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice creativity Thank you Frango ^^


----------



## rice (Mar 24, 2011)

[sp=@JediJaina] [/sp]

[sp=@Wendy] 

[/sp]

[sp=@Ice.]



[/sp]

[sp=@Mist Puppet] [/sp]

[sp=@Kagura] [/sp]


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Avatar: 

The things I want are in part two of the episode

1:44-1:48 of my girl Mei Terumi spitting her lava over Sasuke

5:19-5:20 When my girl spits in Zetsu's face. No words please. There is a part showing her doing it without the subtitles and that is the portion I want.

I want them both to have an avatar like yours. And I want them to be also made with no border.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Mar 24, 2011)

Banner: For a naruto RP I am going to get up soon. This one will be for the RPing thread. I would like it this size if possible. 

3:56 to 4:12, if you could possible speed it up a 1/4 a second. Not really sure if you can do that. haha. Continuing skip to 4:40 on the same gif, to 4;45. That all on the one banner if you can do that. 

No border is necessary, but I would like the words "NARUTO: NEW HORIZONS" on there. If you can flash the letters it would be awesome. If no worries. Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2011)

wrong shop dude 

and wheres the link?


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Frango! Its been a while, but I'm ready for a new gif. And no more Justin Bieber

Member Standing: Junior
Type: sig
Link to vid: 
Duration: 2:34 to 2:41
Quality: best
Borber: dotted
Notes: can you put it for me? I might have to cut the duration if its too fast. 

You are the best Framgo


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 25, 2011)

I know I just made a request but I've found a slightly extended version of my request and I was hoping it could be made into a set? 

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video: 
Duration: About 1:49-1:53, with the purple lights and woman in green.
Quality: Best the video has available?
Border: Whatever you wish

:33


----------



## rice (Mar 25, 2011)

Demon of the Mist said:


> Banner: For a naruto RP I am going to get up soon. This one will be for the RPing thread. I would like it this size if possible.
> 
> 3:56 to 4:12, if you could possible speed it up a 1/4 a second. Not really sure if you can do that. haha. Continuing skip to 4:40 on the same gif, to 4;45. That all on the one banner if you can do that.
> 
> No border is necessary, but I would like the words "NARUTO: NEW HORIZONS" on there. If you can flash the letters it would be awesome. If no worries. Thanks.



Am I supposed to have a link? 

[sp=@Fireworks]  

 [/sp]

[sp=@Cinthia-chan] [/sp]

[sp=@Gaawa-chan]

[/sp]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 25, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Gaawa-chan]
> 
> [/sp]



Omg, that was so fast!  Thank you very much!


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 25, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]YnvuYcHu_xk[/YOUTUBE]



Duration: Avatar 0:14-16
Border: What looks the best.


----------



## rice (Mar 25, 2011)

[sp=@Eunectes] [/sp]


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Mar 25, 2011)

Demon of the Mist said:


> Banner: For a naruto RP I am going to get up soon. This one will be for the RPing thread. I would like it this size if possible.
> 
> 3:56 to 4:12, if you could possible speed it up a 1/4 a second. Not really sure if you can do that. haha. Continuing skip to 4:40 on the same gif, to 4;45. That all on the one banner if you can do that.
> 
> No border is necessary, but I would like the words "NARUTO: NEW HORIZONS" on there. If you can flash the letters it would be awesome. If no worries. Thanks.



Sorry I don't know how I forgot the link. XD


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 25, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior

Type: Signature and Avatar

Link to Video: 

Duration: Signature: 1:26 - 1.33
Duration: Avatar: 1:21 - 1:25

Border: I want the border for the avatar and the signature to be like this:  (btw, what's the type of border called? )

Notes: Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hero (Mar 25, 2011)

Signature: 
Seconds 3:23-3:31

Avatar: 
Seconds 2:51-2:55

Avatar: 
Seconds 2:29-2:33

All avatars 150 x 150. I want them made with a border and also made without a border. So essentially I should have 4 avatars.


----------



## rice (Mar 25, 2011)

[sp=@Avalon] 

[/sp]

[sp=@Fireworks]  





[/sp]

[sp=@kidhero1000] [/sp]


----------



## kidhero1000 (Mar 25, 2011)

1:03-1:09 Of the Tatsunoko VS Capcom - Cross Generation of Heroes (Intro Opening) |HD|. 720p version

Sig with border.

Rep will be given of course. 

Link:


----------



## Chrysant (Mar 26, 2011)

type: sig

vidoe link: 

time: 1:04 - 1:09

border: half-rounded

thank you so much


----------



## G (Mar 26, 2011)

sig request.
video 
time: 2:02 - 2:03
size: junior member maximum
border: rounded
Quality: 720p


----------



## rice (Mar 26, 2011)

[sp=@Sapphire] [/sp]

[sp=@shintenshin] [/sp]


----------



## G (Mar 26, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@shintenshin] [/sp]



I meant like this:


----------



## rice (Mar 26, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> I meant like this:



i'll fix it tomorrow


----------



## Master (Mar 26, 2011)

A set request for anyone who can make it!

Ava : (125x125) Small black border



1:46-1:48

Start : Somewhere about here :



And end about here : 

Sig : 300x169 (Like the one for Shintenshin) Black and white border, original shape 



0:6-0:10

I want 2 versions of it.
First with the text (Follow the timeline of when he says the words) Here come the drums. But don't make the words replace each other, like, Here, then it disappears and come is put, but like a subtitle
Noob at explaining :/

And the 2nd version without text
Thank you very much :3


----------



## rice (Mar 26, 2011)

[sp=@shintenshin] [/sp]

[sp=@Getsuga]



 [/sp]


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 26, 2011)

Senior Avy: 3:05-3:07 Basically the important part is Sunggyu's wink 
Quality: high
Border: black and white 

please and thank you


----------



## rice (Mar 26, 2011)

Demon of the Mist said:


> Banner: For a naruto RP I am going to  get up soon. This one will be for the RPing thread. I would like it this  size if possible.
> 
> 3:56 to 4:12, if you could possible speed it up a 1/4 a second. Not  really sure if you can do that. haha. Continuing skip to 4:40 on the  same gif, to 4;45. That all on the one banner if you can do that.
> 
> No border is necessary, but I would like the words "NARUTO: NEW  HORIZONS" on there. If you can flash the letters it would be awesome. If  no worries. Thanks.





Demon of the Mist said:


> Sorry I don't know how I forgot the link. XD





Noda. B said:


> Senior Avy: 3:05-3:07 Basically the important part is Sunggyu's wink
> Quality: high
> Border: black and white
> 
> please and thank you


doing these


----------



## rice (Mar 27, 2011)

[sp=@Noda. B] [/sp]


----------



## Master (Mar 27, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@shintenshin] [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Getsuga]
> 
> ...



This is awesome thanks :33
Rep and Credit incoming

EDIT : However shouldn't it be "Here come the drums" Since the noun is in plural?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 27, 2011)

Member: Senior
Type: Avy
Link: 
Duration: Avy 2:27 to 2:28
Border: design up to you


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

Request yet again

Avatar : 
Border: I want one with a white border. And I want one with no border
Seconds: 2:34-2:37

Signature: 
Border: Same as avatars
Seconds: 4:04-4:12 ; 4:14-4:22


----------



## rice (Mar 28, 2011)

[sp=@Sazen][/sp]

[sp=@Fireworks]  







[/sp]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 28, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sazen][/sp]



awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2011)

frango 

not too many effects

dotted white borders

giff avy and sig 



150x200 and 170x220


----------



## Sora (Mar 28, 2011)

source: 
avatar: 2:49- 2:51

sig: 2:57-3:04

borders please
:33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Sig 
Video: 
Duration: 0:44 - 0:51
Quality : Preferably high - I don't care much about size as long as it's "moderate". 
Border: black & white
Special Requests: Can you crop out the "Micky" text in the corner.

Thanks to whoever does it  .


----------



## rice (Mar 29, 2011)

[sp=@Kagura]  

[/sp]

[sp=@Ice.] 

[/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kagura]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...



thanks :33


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Mar 29, 2011)

Member Standing : Junior
Type: Avy
Link to video : 
Duration : 3:32 - 3:35 ( Dosnt matter if its 1 sec or more aslong animation dosnt look chopped,
Border: White or black border, what ever looks better to be honest
Size: 125x125


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 29, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link: 
Duration: 5:27 - 5:29
Border: Your Choice
Size: 150x150


----------



## rice (Mar 30, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks] [/sp]

[sp=@BrightlyDim][/sp]

[sp=@Jiraiyaaa-] [/sp]

[sp=@Mr. Psychs] [/sp]


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Mar 30, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Jiraiyaaa-] [/sp]



Awesome thanks  

Rep and cred?


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 30, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set (Two sigs, though)
Link: 
Time(s): 0:15 - 0:22; sig - 0:28 - 0:30, av - 0:31 - 0:38 or 0:39 whenver they stop "group dancing"
Border: Black & White
Quality: Preferably high, much like BrightlyDim's.
Special request: Take your time.


----------



## rice (Mar 31, 2011)

[sp=@Porcelain] 



[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2011)

Just some ava's please Frangoo.

Link: 
Times: 0:42 - 0:45 ; 1:16 - 1:19 (where his head goes nearly off screen)
Border: Like yours please!
Size: 150x200

Link: 
Times: 1:22 - 1:25 ; 2:00 - 2:03 ; 2:48 - 2:52
Border & Size: Same as above

Thanks


----------



## April (Apr 1, 2011)

2:20 - 2:25 Any size, dotted border

Just a sig please, and keep the subtitles :3 thank you!


----------



## rice (Apr 1, 2011)

[sp=@Kelsey]    [/sp]

[sp=@April][/sp]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 1, 2011)

Type: set
Link to Video: 
Duration: Avatar (2:39-2:40 ish, just when he puts his leg on the table), Sig (2:46-2:50, when he gets up on the table and does the dance )
Quality:Best possible Please!
Border: Whatever looks good
Notes: Senior Size avatar, sig to be 400x225 or whatever is best 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2011)

fucking gorgeous, thanks Franguuuu pek


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 1, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Porcelain]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you very much bby <3


----------



## rice (Apr 1, 2011)

[sp=@Razor Ramon HG]



[/sp]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 1, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Razor Ramon HG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Sweet thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 1, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@April][/sp]



You got the timing wrong :/ But I like this one too. That part makes me laugh either way. Thank you!


----------



## rice (Apr 1, 2011)

[sp=@April]sorry about that  here you go 

 [/sp]


----------



## April (Apr 1, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@April]sorry about that  here you go
> 
> [/sp]



Byun Sica is love <3 thank you.  :3


----------



## Hero (Apr 2, 2011)

Avatar: 

Signature: 

For once I don't know what I want to be done. .

Surprise me.


----------



## rice (Apr 2, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks]

 [/sp]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

Needs me a set pl0x

Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:50 to 0:54 (when the girls are in the bathing suits )
Quality: Best possible
Border: Anything that looks good
Notes: Senior Size avatar, sig make as big as possible without taking from the quality.


----------



## rice (Apr 3, 2011)

[sp=@Butō Renjin]

[/sp]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy shi...that was fast. Thanks a Mil man.


----------



## Chrysant (Apr 3, 2011)

request: sig

link: 

time: 0:03-0:07

border: half-rounded

thank you so much


----------



## rice (Apr 4, 2011)

[sp=@Sapphire] [/sp]


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 4, 2011)

request: avatar *2* (125X125) & (150X150)

link: 

time: 9:37-9:39

border: thin black frame/edge 1 px I guess.

Sankyu!!


----------



## rice (Apr 4, 2011)

[sp=@Kiryuu] [/sp]


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 4, 2011)

Member Standing: Jr

Type: Signature

Link to Video: 

Duration: 7:50-7:57 (the entire bike scene;facial part anyways)

Quality:HQ, if you can find it...... I couldnt T.T (350X198)? 

Border: Thin Black one (1 px?)

Notes: I wouldnt mind a 125X125 Avatar (w/ border) of it either!! please!!!!!


----------



## Shichibukai (Apr 4, 2011)

Can Junior members have a two second gif? If so, then:

Size: Junior & Senior
Link: 
Duration: 22:51 - 22:53
Border: Whatever, just not curved or rounded.
Type: Avatar
Woker: Frango I guess. She does good work. Anyone who has time on their hands.


----------



## rice (Apr 5, 2011)

[sp=@Kiryuu][/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

Ava's please~

Link: 
Times: 1:49 - 1:51 (like loop the laugh? or something xD)


Link: 
Times: 1:30 - 1: 33 (the hair mustache part)


Size: 150x200
Border: like my other avas :3

Thanks


----------



## Sora (Apr 5, 2011)

avatar 4: 33-4:36

sig: 4:46-4:53


avatar: 2:15-2:17
sig 2:05- 2:10


----------



## Ferno (Apr 5, 2011)

*Worker:* Jeff
*Request: * Quite simply a resize of the  gif so that the animation works with junior avatar space ~


----------



## rice (Apr 6, 2011)

[sp=@Shichibukai][/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey] [/sp]

[sp=@Ice.] 



[/sp]

[sp=@Inferno Style][/sp]


----------



## Ferno (Apr 6, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Inferno Style][/sp]



Will provide rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2011)

Love you Frangoo


----------



## Shichibukai (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Frango.


----------



## rice (Apr 7, 2011)

AWESOMESAUCE ANNOUNCEMENT

I'll be away for two weeks, for te time being, we have invited the godly Alien whom is better than me to help out with the requests ​


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol, im not as good as Frango but i can do the simple stuff

Examples


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior

Type: Signature and Avatar


Duration: Signature: 0:58 - 1:05

Link to Video for Signature: 

Duration: Avatar: 2:02 - 2:04

Link to Video for Avatar: 

Border: I want the border for the avatar and the signature to be like this:  (btw, what's the type of border called? )

Notes: Thanks in advance!


----------



## Master (Apr 7, 2011)

Sig : 1:38-1:44
Black and white border.
330x180 (or something along those size)


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

*Avalon *




I'm still a noob lol. Lemme know if you want anything changed


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

*Master*


----------



## Master (Apr 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> *Master*



Holy fuck that was quick

Thanks


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2011)

The avatar is perfect, but can you make the sig bigger? Seems kinda small.


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Avalon said:


> The avatar is perfect, but can you make the sig bigger? Seems kinda small.



Better ?


----------



## Master (Apr 7, 2011)

I believe he meant height instead of width


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm, i usually dislike fucking around with the aspect ratio but it looks alright



i'll keep it in mind for next time


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks brah. Will rep when no longer 24'd.


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

some more examples i did today


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

Request for Jeff or Alien, I suppose. :33

Type: Set
Link: 
Sizes: 150x150, and 400x245, or 300x245, or you just decide.
Times: av - 0:34 [right when it shows his lips] to 0:38 [right before the guy starts singing], sig - 0:54 to 1:00
Border: Black and White
Quality: High as possible

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alien (Apr 9, 2011)

*Porcelain*




hope you like :sweat

I'm downloading a new converter as we speak because i think my current one is a bit meh. I'll let you know if i can get some more quality in the sig.


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

I like it, but... I don't like the sig, it's too small for me.  Can you make it a little bit bigger? <3


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

handled porcelains request in another thread lol


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 10, 2011)

Hallo. :33

A 300x170 signature from . From 1:11 to 1:16 (from when the black dude's head appears to when the 'screen' breaks) with a black and white border. Those 2 pics at the sides *can* be cut off, right?


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

*Pesky Bug*



slightly faster version



hope you like


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 10, 2011)

I do. :33
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 10, 2011)

Member: Senior
Type: Sig
Link: 
Times: 1:05 - 1:08
Border: dotted

Thanks!


----------



## Raktus (Apr 10, 2011)

*Type:* Senior
*Link:* 
*Sizes:* See Special
*Border:* Black
*Quality:* High as possible
*Special:* Could you add the text 'Simon Kaine' to the gif? The overall look I'm trying to get is to be able to combine it with  image in the end, so if you could size it appropriatly and make it fit as best you could? If its possible that you might be able to combine them yourself would be even better. ^_^


----------



## Alien (Apr 11, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly
*


----------



## Alien (Apr 11, 2011)

Raktus said:


> *Type:* Senior
> *Link:*
> *Sizes:* See Special
> *Border:* Black
> ...



I'm standing in for frango and jeff at the moment so i'm not really an expert when it comes to gifs. Selva could probably help you out with that request

this is beyond my skills :/


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 11, 2011)

Man that's awesome, thanks


----------



## Alien (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

oi alien 

Youtube link :  Timing : (0.34-0.35) or (1.19-1.20)

170x220 avy 

 976.6 KB

dotted white borders


----------



## Alien (Apr 12, 2011)

bigger border


----------



## Raktus (Apr 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> I'm standing in for frango and jeff at the moment so i'm not really an expert when it comes to gifs. Selva could probably help you out with that request
> 
> this is beyond my skills :/



Alrighty, then how abouts...

*Link:* 
*Sizes:* 300x300 (Or best ratio)
*Border:* Black
*Quality:* High as possible
*Time:* 1:24 - 1:34


----------



## Alien (Apr 13, 2011)

gif was long so i had to trim it a bit (quality too unfortunately)



made a different version too


----------



## Raktus (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome, Danke shun ^_^


----------



## Sora (Apr 13, 2011)

avatar 0:52 - 0:53

sig: 1:02- 1:09

sig: 1:13- 1:22
add borders too
like this


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 13, 2011)

*Senior Set*



*Avatar:* 3:02 - 3:05

*Sig:* 3 : 45  - 3 : 52. Stop Just before the car starts falling please. 
No border.

Thank you


----------



## Alien (Apr 14, 2011)

Ice. said:


> avatar 0:52 - 0:53
> 
> sig: 1:02- 1:09
> 
> ...



Gifs were long man. I hope these are alright


----------



## Alien (Apr 14, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> *Senior Set*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This okay or do you want me to include the moment where he's turning his head to where the car is gonna fall ?

If you have any other remarks lemme know

bored anyway 

slightly different version (higher quality)


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 14, 2011)

The ava is great~<3 
But would you please include the part where he turns his head? I'd appreciate it. You can do it in the HQ one. 

Thanks Alien


----------



## Alien (Apr 18, 2011)

I used the pen tool to determine the colors in the image and then made borders with those colors.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 18, 2011)

Senior
Set
Link to Video: 
Avatar: 1:42 -144
Sig: 0:42 - 0:46
add borders


----------



## Alien (Apr 18, 2011)

Sazen said:


> Senior
> Set
> Link to Video:
> Avatar: 1:42 -144
> ...



Hope i got the timings right


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> Hope i got the timings right



thanks


----------



## Naked (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Alien.


----------



## Hero (Apr 18, 2011)

Avatars: 

I would like an avatar for all the visible fireworks seen in this ending. However if possible, can you make them look like they are never ending? Like have them play forward and then in reverse? If that is too weird, just make them how you normally do.

No borders.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 19, 2011)

Alien said:


> I used the pen tool to determine the colors in the image and then made borders with those colors.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks man!


----------



## Sora (Apr 19, 2011)

requesting another set 
source: 
avatar: 0:30 - 0:32
sig: 0:57-1:05
borders plz


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 19, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:17(0:18)-0:20 (0:17 seemed to be the starting point of the red one alone.
Quality: high
Border: white and black
Notes: focus on the red one


----------



## rice (Apr 20, 2011)

hey hey hey Alien  im coming back on monday wednesday  monday and tuesday is reserved for homework  everyone seems to like you here  you can stay here forever


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Frango said:


> hey hey hey Alien  im coming back on monday wednesday  monday and tuesday is reserved for homework  everyone seems to like you here  you can stay here forever



Eric 

You can do Fireworks request since that one is a bit harder. I'll do the rest


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Ice. said:


> requesting another set
> source:
> avatar: 0:30 - 0:32
> sig: 0:57-1:05
> borders plz


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 20, 2011)

Alien 

I come to you with another request~

*Video*: 

*Sig:* The one I had in mind might be too long.. ( 0:08 - 0:15 ) So If that isn't possible I was thinking that ( 0:11 - 0:15 ) is more reasonable since I'd like it to be the same speed and as HQ as possible..A huge rectangle isn't necessary, small is ok.

*Ava:* (  0:08 - 0:11 )

No borders. Thanks <3


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:17(0:18)-0:20 (0:17 seemed to be the starting point of the red one alone.
> ...







lemme know if you want anything changed etc


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Alien
> 
> I come to you with another request~
> 
> ...



?


----------



## Katzuki (Apr 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> ?



Great Alien, thanks <3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 20, 2011)

ARIEN. AVA PREASE.

Link: 
Time: 0:20 - 0:22 (just like loop back from each character)
Border: none please~
Size: 150x200

Sankyuu~


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 20, 2011)

Signature!
Link: 
Time: 2:08 - 2:11
Border: White, 1px
Size: 500 width would be good, quality as good as you can get since the video goes to 1080.

Could you also make a 2nd one, of just the 2:11 mark, set to a speed like , just a much nicer quality/size? I'm just concerned the 2:08 - 2:11 might be too fast.


----------



## Alien (Apr 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ARIEN. AVA PREASE.
> 
> Link:
> Time: 0:20 - 0:22 (just like loop back from each character)
> ...



im a bit disappointed with the way this one turned out so if you want me to make something else for you lemme know


----------



## rice (Apr 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> Eric
> 
> You can do Fireworks request since that one is a bit harder. I'll do the rest


 
sure sure sure  he'll have to wait quite a while


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> im a bit disappointed with the way this one turned out so if you want me to make something else for you lemme know



Thanks anyway Alien <33


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 23, 2011)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Signature & Avatar 
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:02 - 0:10
Quality: Exact quality doesn't matter as long as it is good.
Border: Thin black boarder.
Notes:
I want the signature to be the full 0:02 - 0:10 if possible. The avatar when it shows the front view of her face as she is dancing please.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 23, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior.
Type: Avatars.
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:03 - 1:09 and 1:10 - 1:15.
Quality: High.
Border: Single black line.

Thank you.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

*Member Standing:* Moderator 
*Type:* Avatar, 150x200
*Link to Video:* 
*Duration:* 0:10 ~ 0:12
*Quality:* The limit is 6.6MB
*Border:* Dotted black and white, if possible.
*Notes:* Can you make it so the .gif starts with him phasing in and ends when the screen goes red?

Thank you! pek


----------



## Naked (Apr 23, 2011)

Video: 
Avatar: 1:59 - 2:01
Description: Just the part with Gyuri.
Can you do multiple borders and one without a border?

Thanks.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

Frango said:


> sure sure sure  he'll have to wait quite a while



Thought I might add

Member Standing: *Senior*

of course avy size is senior


----------



## Alien (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll do the requests sometime today. I had to reinstall windows and stuff


----------



## Alien (Apr 24, 2011)

Winny said:


> *Member Standing:* Moderator
> *Type:* Avatar, 150x200
> *Link to Video:*
> *Duration:* 0:10 ~ 0:12
> ...



made a slightly different one too



rest coming up later today. Busy busy


----------



## Alien (Apr 24, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Video:
> Avatar: 1:59 - 2:01
> Description: Just the part with Gyuri.
> Can you do multiple borders and one without a border?
> ...





lemme know if you want anything changed


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2011)

Alien said:


> made a slightly different one too
> 
> 
> 
> rest coming up later today. Busy busy



Sankyuu~! I love the second one!


----------



## Alien (Apr 24, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Member Standing: Senior.
> Type: Avatars.
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 1:03 - 1:09 and 1:10 - 1:15.
> ...





made this one by accident first so i'll post it too lol


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2011)

set

avy 2:51 to 2:52 slow pace 

sig  2:54 to 3:03 slow pace 



dotted white boders

sig 350 x 250

avy 150x200


----------



## Alien (Apr 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> set
> 
> avy 2:51 to 2:52 slow pace
> 
> ...



slow enough ?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2011)

yes 

    .


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

video: 
type : sig 350x250
time : 0:26 - 0:32
border : black
thanks =D


----------



## Aiku (Apr 24, 2011)

Alien said:


> made this one by accident first so i'll post it too lol



Thank you. 

But could you please crop the Sakura one a little more so the subtitles don't show?


----------



## Alien (Apr 24, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Thank you.
> 
> But could you please crop the Sakura one a little more so the subtitles don't show?



of course


----------



## Alien (Apr 24, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> video:
> type : sig 350x250
> time : 0:26 - 0:32
> border : black
> thanks =D







lemme know if you want anything changed


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

Alien said:


> lemme know if you want anything changed


very nice  do you want credit


----------



## Alien (Apr 24, 2011)

Credit the shop please


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

Alien said:


> Credit the shop please


Done deal


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 24, 2011)

Junior Avatar.
Video: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]AdPnMoxKOWY[/YOUTUBE]



time: 0:48-0:48 (where T.O.P. Is waving his fingers)
border: your choice.
If you can make it look like he's doing it continuous I'd be very greatful. Highest quality please. :33


----------



## JJ (Apr 26, 2011)

*
Member Standing:* Moderator
*Type:* Set
*Avatar:* 
*Duration*: 2:31 - 2:32 (Yonghwa - striped shirt focus)

*Signature:*
*Duration:* 0:34 - 0:36; 0:40 - 0:41 I'd like to see if they can be joined together if possible somehow. I don't want the girl in it
*Border:* black 

Thanks!


----------



## Alien (Apr 26, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Junior Avatar.
> Video:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I have zero experience with junior member stuff so i hope this is alright


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> I have zero experience with junior member stuff so i hope this is alright
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nope, It's fine. Thank you :33


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 26, 2011)

Never mind on the avatar, a friend made it for me.
I still want the signature though, but with a white boarder instead of the requested black. :33


----------



## Alien (Apr 26, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> *
> Member Standing:* Moderator
> *Type:* Set
> *Avatar:*
> ...







i asked memos for the maximum staff ava/sig filesizes so the ava is HQ


----------



## Aiku (Apr 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> of course



Thank you.


----------



## JJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> i asked memos for the maximum staff ava/sig filesizes so the ava is HQ



Looks great! Thanks!


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not trying to complain or anything, but it has been almost a week, and I'm just wondering how much longer until I'll be able to get my signature?


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)

I just vm'd it to VV. I already made the gif but i'd forgotten to post it :sweat


----------



## rice (Apr 28, 2011)

thank god you're here alien pek thank god pek

i'll do firework's soon


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 28, 2011)

Link: 
Set
Ava- 3:01
Sig- 0:23-0:32
Border: Dotted? what ever looks nice
Size- 280x159 (sig)
regular senior ava

for the ava i dont really know how the long the exact scene is but i just want  the part with taemin waving that little doll thing

thanks


----------



## Bloo (Apr 28, 2011)

Type: Signature
Border: Preferably Dotted
Time: 0:34-0:40
Font: "Shut up Strife"
Size: Preferably somewhere around 400px in width
Link: 

If you can't do the font, tell me and don't do the request cause the font is the most important part of the gif.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 28, 2011)

Request can't be completed. Sorry for the bother. Look forward to bringing my business some other time. ^__^


----------



## Alien (Apr 29, 2011)

Bloo said:


> Type: Signature
> Border: Preferably Dotted
> Time: 0:34-0:40
> Font: "Shut up Strife"
> ...



Hmm, Frango should be able do to that. I'll contact him to ask if he's able to help you out with that


----------



## Alien (Apr 29, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> Link:
> Set
> Ava- 3:01
> Sig- 0:23-0:32
> ...





Sig coming up right after i get my photoshop working again 

windows


----------



## rice (Apr 29, 2011)

Bloo said:


> Type: Signature
> Border: Preferably Dotted
> Time: 0:34-0:40
> Font: "Shut up Strife"
> ...



i gots it


----------



## rice (Apr 29, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks]     [/sp]

[sp=@Tsukiyo] [/sp]


----------



## Bloo (Apr 29, 2011)

Frango said:


> i gots it


I fixed the link.


----------



## rice (Apr 29, 2011)

[sp=@Bloo][/sp]


----------



## Fear (Apr 29, 2011)

*Avatar 1*

*Stock:* []
*Time:* 0:58 - 1:00
*Border: *Solid (1px Black)

*Avatar 2*

*Stock:* Same as above
*Time:* 2:03 - 2:05
*Border: *Solid (1px Black)


----------



## Alien (Apr 29, 2011)

lemme know if you want anything changed


----------



## Naked (Apr 29, 2011)

Type: Avatar
Border: None
Time: 10:10 - 10:12 (The close up of Narsha)
Size: Senior
Link: []

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Alien (Apr 29, 2011)

lemme know if you want anything changed


----------



## Naked (Apr 29, 2011)

Alien said:


> lemme know if you want anything changed



Thanks, rep in 24.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 29, 2011)

Alien said:


> thank you
> 
> Sig coming up right after i get my photoshop working again
> 
> windows





Frango said:


> [sp=@Tsukiyo] [/sp]



thanks


----------



## Hero (May 1, 2011)

Can you make me several sets from these girls dancing?


----------



## Sora (May 1, 2011)

can you resize this gif to make it around 1 mb and add borders?


----------



## rice (May 2, 2011)

will do ASAP  gotta do homework for the moment  please forgive me.


----------



## Chrysant (May 2, 2011)

type: sig

link of video: 

time: 1:24 - 1:29

border: half-rounded

thank you so much


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2011)

Borders: 

Ava: 

Time: 4:27-4:30

If you can add text, can you add: This is my motherfucken town! Let's go!

Sig: 

Time: 2:45-2:51

Same border as ava.

No special requests for the ava besides the text, and for the sig, can you have that blacking out effect that's seen in the video for it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rice (May 4, 2011)

every single request will be done in 2 hours  I have now broken the curse and is now a free man 

edit: not all of them lol.


----------



## rice (May 4, 2011)

[sp=@Sora][/sp]

[sp=@Chrysant][/sp]

[sp=@Son Goku of Earth]  [/sp]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 4, 2011)

It's perfect except I need that jersey pop from a second back when he says "this is my". 

Could you please, I can wait.


----------



## rice (May 4, 2011)

[sp=@Son Goku of Earth]  

 [/sp]


----------



## SakuraYume (May 4, 2011)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:16 to 1:22
Quality: good
Border: Black

Please and thank you?


----------



## rice (May 5, 2011)

[sp=@Fireworks]

[/sp]

[sp=@SakuraYume]

[/sp]


----------



## SakuraYume (May 5, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@SakuraYume]
> 
> [/sp]




It's awesome!  Thank You


----------



## Sora (May 8, 2011)

source: 
avatar: 0:37-0:39
sig: 1:03- 1:12
sig: 1:16- 1:25

borders plz
thank you


----------



## JJ (May 8, 2011)

*
Member Standing:* Moderator
*Type:* Set
*Avatar:* 
*Duration*: around 0:15 - 0:18 (Jonghyun focus)

*Signature:*same link as above
*Duration:* 1:09 - 1:14 (trying to focus on Yonghwa/Jonghyun) 
*Border:* black/white (if possible)


----------



## rice (May 9, 2011)

[sp=@Sora] 



[/sp]

[sp=@JediJaina] 

[/sp]


----------



## Quincy James (May 9, 2011)

Hi, I have kind of a different request 
I already have a gif that I'd like to have a transparent background. Can you do that here? Or do you know someone I could ask that does know how?


I really don't know anything about working with gifs so please excuse my ignorance  More or less I just want to know what can or can't be done with it in general. Thank you for your time :33


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 9, 2011)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Ava and Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: Sig: 1:54 - 1:58, Ava: 3:51 - 3:52
Quality: It goes up to 720p in HD, so the best you can get from that. :33
Border: Dotted.
Notes: For both I would just like the man in the purple wig.


----------



## rice (May 10, 2011)

[sp=@Quincy James][/sp]

[sp=@Vocal Violent] 

im not sure about the max. size of junior avas, so if one doesn't work, the other should

[/sp]


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 10, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Quincy James][/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Vocal Violent]
> 
> ...



Thank you. :33


----------



## JJ (May 10, 2011)

Would love to have a sig from 0:18 - 0:30 except I know it's probably too long. If there's a way to make it fit within the rules and yet show each member that would be great. If it's not possible, that's ok too. 

Black/white border please if you can do this.


----------



## rice (May 11, 2011)

[sp=@JediJaina]the quality is really bad 



 [/sp]


----------



## JJ (May 11, 2011)

I figured it might be tricky, but the last one was pretty decent.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 11, 2011)

Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior

Type: (Avy, Sig, Random, etc.): *Avatar
*Link to video (youtube preferably): 

Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"): *0:31 - 0:32* (basically the brown/blonde hair girl only)


thanks!


----------



## Quincy James (May 11, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Quincy James][/sp]



Thank you very much, it's just right :33


----------



## rice (May 12, 2011)

yoyoyo guys 

i've got exams, alien (wrex) taking over 

kthxbai 

[sp=@Ippy]

 [/sp]


----------



## rice (May 13, 2011)

[sp=@Girls' Generation]sorry for double posting, just trying something 

  [/sp]


----------



## Suhoon (May 13, 2011)

Whole thing please, If it goes above the 1mb limit it's fine, I'll cut it down myself.

Any size is fine,Thanks Wrex/Frango :33

No border.


----------



## rice (May 13, 2011)

[sp=@T.O.P]





[/sp]


----------



## Suhoon (May 13, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@T.O.P]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was quick


----------



## JJ (May 14, 2011)

1:22 - 1:26 for sig

2:30 - 2:32 for (mod size) avy (trying to get that closeup of Jonghyun)

black and white border please

Thank you as always.


----------



## rice (May 14, 2011)

[sp=@JediJaina]





i made some colour changes to them, so tell me if you want normal ones.[/sp]


----------



## JJ (May 14, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## rice (May 16, 2011)

[sp=@Keollyn] 

 [/sp]


----------



## Keollyn (May 16, 2011)

Too effin sweet Frango. Many thanks


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

Sig please ~

Video: 
Times: 0:04 - 0:12 & 0:13 - 0:20
Size: Whatever looks best
Border: B&W

Ava:

Video: 
Times: 0:41 - 0:44
Size: 150x200
Border: B&W

Thanks~~


----------



## rice (May 17, 2011)

[sp=@Kelsey]  



 [/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

You're fucking awesome pek


----------



## Porcelain (May 19, 2011)

Hi~ Decided I'd get active again, keke~

I'd like a set. :3 <3

Link: 
Member Standing: Senior
Times: Any? I don't really know... just try to get Yoseob and Hyunseung? Red headed and brown headed ones. 
Sizes: 150x150 and 267x150.
Border: B&W~


----------



## rice (May 19, 2011)

[sp=@Porcelain]        





im not particularly good at selecting scenes, especially when its a sig lol. you can tell right?[/sp]


----------



## Porcelain (May 20, 2011)

Nah, it's all good, I love it ~


----------



## Suhoon (May 21, 2011)

3:00 -3:07

Any size doesn't matter,  best quality
signature, simple black border. :33

Edit: Can I request a second one 


same as above

0:20-0:27


----------



## Prowler (May 21, 2011)

Type: Ava (150x150)
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:04 - 0:08
Border: none 
Quality: best if possible 

Notes: basically I just want that scene when Effy is "sucking" her fingers

thanks


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2011)

source: 
avatar: 8:22-8:25
sig: 8:41-8:50 
black and white border


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2011)

a few gifs please~

Sig
Link: 
Time: 0:46 - 0:52 | 1:14 - 1:20
Size: 300 x 180?
Border: Non or B&W

Sig again
Link: 
Time: 1:53 - 1:59
Same as above for rest

Sankyuu~


----------



## kyochi (May 21, 2011)

Say, how many gif avatars can I request? 

Because I want to request up to six.  
And yes, I'll rep for each and every one of them.


----------



## rice (May 22, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> 3:00 -3:07
> 
> Any size doesn't matter,  best quality
> signature, simple black border. :33
> ...





Prowler said:


> Type: Ava (150x150)
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:04 - 0:08
> Border: none
> ...





Sora said:


> source:
> avatar: 8:22-8:25
> sig: 8:41-8:50
> black and white border





Kelsey said:


> a few gifs please~
> 
> Sig
> Link:
> ...


got these 


Kyochi said:


> Say, how many gif avatars can I request?
> 
> Because I want to request up to six.
> And yes, I'll rep for each and every one of them.


6 is fine i guess, you don't have to rep for all of them, but i thought your wearing dango's ava for a week?


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2011)

Hey frango you should claim ownership over this shop.


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> i thought your wearing dango's ava for a week?



U-Urusai, omae!  

Anyway, here's my request: 

*Type of request:* avatar(s) 
*Link:* 
*Time(s):* 
10:36 - 10:39  
10:44 - 10:47 
11:02 - 11:05 
11:17 - 11:20 
11:51 - 11:54  
12:25 - 12:27 
*Border:* , or anything close to that 

Please and thank you.


----------



## rice (May 22, 2011)

[sp=@T.O.P] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Prowler] [/sp]



Laymond Ra said:


> Hey frango you should claim ownership over this shop.


no one would come under my strict rules


----------



## Suhoon (May 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@T.O.P]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Prowler] [/sp]



I love it thank you ! :33


----------



## rice (May 22, 2011)

[sp=@Sora] 

  [/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey] 



 [/sp]


----------



## rice (May 22, 2011)

[sp=@Kyochi]  

  [/sp]


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2011)

Hoooooooooooooooly shit, fastest service I've ever gotten, EVER. 

Thank you so much Frango, you're a BOSS. 

Anyway, I already repped you, but will do so again when I can. :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

ILY   FRANGU


----------



## Prowler (May 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@T.O.P]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...


thanks. Looks great.


----------



## JJ (May 22, 2011)

Could I get another set? Black/white border please.

Avy:



2:12 - 2:14


Sig:



1:39 - 1:41


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> no one would come under my strict rules


1st rule: no junior avas 

Oh and I have a couple gifs for you to crop, sooo hold on a sec


----------



## rice (May 23, 2011)

[sp=@JediJaina] 





 [/sp]

[sp=@Laymond Ra]there's more than just one ho ho ho

    [/sp]


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Laymond Ra]there's more than just one ho ho ho
> 
> [/sp]


d'ohoho. Well YEAH I knew that 

Thanks broha


----------



## JJ (May 24, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Could I get another set? Black/white border please.
> 
> Avy:
> 
> ...



If you don't mind, could I get a reverse on this. Avy for sig and sig for avy.


----------



## Yoona (May 24, 2011)

Requesting 2 avys and a sig please.

Member : Senior
Link: 

Avy 1 .
Time : 14 - 17 seconds ( starts with the guy and the white guitar ends with the pink haired one doing a small kinda spin )

Avy 2 
Time : 2:15 - 2:16 ( where he does the circular movement with his hands )

Sig :
Time :1:09 - 1:12 - ( Starts when the shot enters the red room ends with thw guy with the white bass )

Keep the same speeds & no borders.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## rice (May 25, 2011)

[sp=@JediJaina] 

[/sp]

[sp=@Halca] 



[/sp]


----------



## kyochi (May 25, 2011)

Has been taken care of, thank you anyway. (: ~


----------



## Tomotsu (May 25, 2011)

Member Standing: Paragon of hope
Type: Junior Avatar
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:45 - 0:47
Quality: High
Border: Dotted Border, and one with no border at all
Notes: *Please only get the guy on the left*


----------



## Sora (May 25, 2011)

can you make sigs out of these gifs? 
black and white borders?
sources:


----------



## Alien (May 25, 2011)

Sora said:


> can you make sigs out of these gifs?
> black and white borders?
> sources:



i did these super fast while i was working on something else so let me know if you want anything changed

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alien (May 25, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> *Request:* avatar(s)
> *Link:*
> *Time(s):*
> 9:10 - 9:13
> ...



handled this in another thread



Tomotsu said:


> Member Standing: Paragon of hope
> Type: Junior Avatar
> Link to Video:
> Duration: 0:45 - 0:47
> ...



uhm, i suck balls at junior sized ava's so frango will do this one later. Shouldn't take too long though.


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2011)

Member Standing: senior
Type: avatar
Link: 
Duration: I was thinking of having it go back in forth from their faces to their hands
Border: can I have one dotted and one with none 
Note: just make it however you think looks nice plz 

thanks in advance


----------



## rice (May 26, 2011)

[sp=@Tomotsu] [/sp]

[sp=@Starr] [/sp]


----------



## Ace (May 26, 2011)

Requesting:


*Avatar*: 3:38-3:41

*Signature*: 3:54-4:04

*Borders*: black and white please. :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2011)

*Stock:* 
*Size: *150 x 150
*Border: *Rounded (if possible), if not, a dotted border


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr] [/sp]



that's amazing! but can you also do one that fades in and out, plz?


----------



## krome (May 26, 2011)

Link: 
Avatar: 0:54 - 0:59
Borders: black


----------



## rice (May 27, 2011)

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]

[/sp]

[sp=@Atlantic Storm] [/sp]

[sp=@Starr] [/sp]

[sp=@krome][/sp]


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2011)

oh gosh, thank you frango


----------



## Ace (May 27, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]
> 
> [/sp]



It looks lovely.  But could you make the avatar junior 125x 125 please?  I'm sorry about that. I should had put that on my requesting.


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2011)

Just a few gifs please~

*Link:* 
*Avatar:* :20 - :21 | :26 - :28 (Size: 150x200)
*Sig:* :50 - :53 | 2:35 - 2:41 | 3:23 - 3:32 (Size: 300x150)
*Border:* black and white


----------



## rice (May 27, 2011)

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey] 





[/sp]


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2011)

source: 
avatar 2:34-2:35
just the part where they show his jersey 
source: 
sig: the whole vid
black and white borders thank u


----------



## rice (May 27, 2011)

[sp=@Sora]

[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

I was wondering if this could be slowed down a little please?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 28, 2011)

I need avatar where he cries 22:19:-22:-22

and 19:32:-19:34 pls make it slowerin all of them thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2011)

just some luministy and color alternation if you want 

dotted white borders 

150x200 and 150x150 and 170x220

2 avys 

one with the little versions of them starting with the girl with glasses and one with the older versions of them  starting with the girl will pigtails 

will rape.. i mean rep


----------



## Alien (May 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I was wondering if this could be slowed down a little please?



 ;  ;


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

Danke Alien~ <3


----------



## rice (May 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I need avatar where he cries 22:19:-22:-22
> 
> and 19:32:-19:34 pls make it slowerin all of them thanks!


got this

edit: is the second one a sig?


Kagura said:


> just some luministy and color alternation if you want
> 
> dotted white borders
> 
> ...


transition between them?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 29, 2011)

Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior
Type: Avy
Link to video (youtube preferably): 
Duration : 0:18 - 0:23
Quality (if it matters to you): Best Possible
Border: Could we try Red on top, white on the sides and blue on bottom?
Special Requests: None other then the border 

Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## Ace (May 29, 2011)

Requesting 125x125 avy:



*Avatar*: 1:59-2:04


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

Frango said:


> got this
> 
> edit: is the second one a sig?
> 
> transition between them?



yesh that                           .


----------



## rice (May 30, 2011)

basye said:


> Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior
> Type: Avy
> Link to video (youtube preferably):
> Duration : 0:18 - 0:23
> ...





StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting 125x125 avy:
> 
> 
> 
> *Avatar*: 1:59-2:04





Kagura said:


> yesh that                           .



doing all of the above


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2011)

Sorry Frango.  This one's shorter. 

*Avatar 125x125*

Time: 1:36-1:38


----------



## rice (May 30, 2011)

[sp=@Mei Lin]  [/sp]

[sp=@basye][/sp]

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]

[sp=@Kagura]     [/sp]


----------



## JJ (May 30, 2011)

Avy: 3:38 - 3:40

Sig: 5:24 - 5:27 

black/white borders


----------



## Alien (May 30, 2011)

*@JJ: *


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  




*Spoiler*: __ 




 ;  ;


----------



## JJ (May 30, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## G (May 30, 2011)

so yeah.

Senior set
link: 
avatar: 0:52 - 0:53 (the part with the guy's face)
signature: 2:15 - 2:16


----------



## Sora (May 30, 2011)

source: 
avatar: 0:18-0:21 the naruto hinata part
avatar: 0:39-:041 tenten part
sig: 0:03-0:12
sig: 0:53-0:59
sig: 1:24-1:30
black and white borders :WOW


----------



## Alien (May 30, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> so yeah.
> 
> Senior set
> link:
> ...





Sora said:


> source:
> avatar: 0:18-0:21 the naruto hinata part
> avatar: 0:39-:041 tenten part
> sig: 0:03-0:12
> ...



i'll handle these


----------



## Alien (May 30, 2011)

*@Boshi:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ;  






Let me know if you want anything changed.


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]



Thanks it looks amazing.  Could this be slowed down a little please?  Thank you again.


----------



## Alien (May 30, 2011)

*@Sora:*


*Spoiler*: __ 




 ;  ;  ; 




*Spoiler*: __ 




 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Alien (May 30, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Thanks it looks amazing.  Could this be slowed down a little please?  Thank you again.



this okay ?

 ;


----------



## SakuraYume (May 30, 2011)

Member Standing: Junior
Type: Ava
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:28 to 0:30
Quality: good
Border: Black




Member Standing: Junior
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: can you put together: from 4:21 to 4:23 and from 4:31 to 4:34?
Quality: good
Border: Black


Please and thank you? 

And I wanted to ask if you could make a random gif of  from 4:21 to 4:34? If not I'm sorry for asking


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2011)

Wrex said:


> this okay ?
> 
> ;



Thank you Wrex.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 30, 2011)

Link: 
Time frame: 3:01 - 3:03
Border: Thin, because it's supposed to be connected with a pic to form a signature.

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## rice (May 31, 2011)

[sp=@SakuraYume]



[/sp]

[sp=@BadassKunoichi][/sp]


----------



## SakuraYume (May 31, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@SakuraYume]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Thank You. I love it


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior 
Type: Set
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:02 - 0:06
Quality: As good as you can make it.
Border: Like I have on my set now, (Green 1px on the outer rim, 1px white inside that .
Notes: From the part where you see the doctor (right after the intro) until the they change to the ganger girl (that looks like voldemort). (if that makes sense) Try to fade the loop, so it doesnt just start adruptly again.


----------



## rice (Jun 1, 2011)

[sp=@Eternity]



[/sp]

edit: sorry about that.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Eternity][/sp]



But I said set


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Eternity]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love it, rep and cred coming


----------



## Chloe (Jun 1, 2011)

*Member Standing:* Junior
*Type:* Set
*Link to video:* 
*Duration:*
Sig - 2:49-2:32
Avvy - 0:01-0:02 (in case I screwed that up it's the part where the blonde guy winks and also has the guy after him as well)
*Quality:* As good as you can :33
*Border:* Some form of border that's B/W


----------



## rice (Jun 2, 2011)

imma do the requests tomorrow or the day after  homework be bitchin', but people can still request


----------



## santanico (Jun 2, 2011)

hey frango, it's kinda like the same thing I requested last time around.

size: senior
stock: 
no borders
the stock is big so if you can please resize it to whatever looks nice. I basically just want it fading out from the girl on the left to the right or vice versa.

thanks :33


----------



## Ace (Jun 3, 2011)

Request 

*Avatar 125x125
*

Time: 2:51-2:53

*Signature*

Time: 0:32-0:37


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 3, 2011)

*wrex*



can ya make 2 giff sigs 


dotted white borders 

1st sig right down 

2nd sig left down


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2011)

Frango

Avatar 150 x 150 fo black dragon roaring

Seconds: 0:23-0:23 I want you to make an avatar of the black dragon roaring.

Signature 0:12-0:13 of the black dragon flying.
-------------------------------------------------
Avatar 150 x 150 

Seconds: 0:00-0:01 of the boy lying on the ground and then getting scared.

Avatar 150 x 150 

seconds- 0:16-0:20 of boy speaking then tapping forehead.

Signature 

seconds- 0:20-0:24. of the boy speaking with the pokeball and then pointing.
----------------------------------------------

Avatar: 
150 x 150
Seconds - 0:14-0:15 of when it's all white and then two shadow figures appear and their eyes glow white. For the avatar, I only want the man.

Signature: Use the same link.

Seconds: same except instead of just the man, have the other shadow figure incorporated.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2011)

Sig



0:00-0:05

Text: As in subtitles write these lines with the correct timeline

"What do you think boy"

"Like your new outfit?"

For the last line i want the NOOOOOO to go like the effect on this picture :



(The last NOOOO)

Also make a second version of it, with the second version stopping for about 2 seconds at the end (so it does not insta-repeat)


----------



## rice (Jun 3, 2011)

[sp=@Sloclo] 



Hope I got the times right, cause your times are messed up.[/sp]

[sp=@Sora]



[/sp]

[sp=@Starr] 



ccs was a great anime. if only they continued it.[/sp] 

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay] 

[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr]
> 
> 
> 
> ccs was a great anime. if only they continued it.[/sp]



love it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 3, 2011)

Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Junior
Type: (Avy, Sig, Random, etc.) Both
Link to video (youtube preferably):

Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"):
2:00 - 2:05 for sig
1:59 - 2:01 for avatar
Quality (if it matters to you): HD/HQ
Border: (Any color, dotted, mix of colors is fine) Any color 
Special Requests (certain size, text added in, no subs, etc.) Not really


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 3, 2011)

Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior
Type: (Avy, Sig, Random, etc.) Avy
Link to video (youtube preferably): 
Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"): 1st (0:24-0:29) 2nd (0:40-0:45)
Quality (if it matters to you): Best Possible
Border: (Any color, dotted, mix of colors is fine): Could you make it purple (Top Bottom) Black left to right
Special Requests (certain size, text added in, no subs, etc.): None

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## rice (Jun 4, 2011)

[sp=@Gogeta] 



[/sp]

[sp=@Esp?ritudePantera] 



i made you a senior ava cause you're senior  [/sp]

[sp=@basye] [/sp]

2000th post better be mine


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2011)

Not to be a pain in the ass, but could you make the first version (i like it better) with white and black border? Also the text color white with black lines

Sorry


----------



## rice (Jun 5, 2011)

[sp=@Gogeta] [/sp]


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 5, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Gogeta] [/sp]



Perfect!

*kiddyland*


----------



## Chloe (Jun 5, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Sloclo]
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I got the times right, cause your times are messed up.[/sp]


The avvy's great but I screwed up the times on the sig 
Sorry! D:

I meant 2.49 - 2.52 
The borders and everything else are right ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2011)

Ava & Sigs please~

*Member Standing:* Senior
*Link to video:* 
*Duration:* Ava: 18:10 - 18:14
Sig: 3:55 - 4:00 | 6:07 - 6:11 | 19:00 - 19:09
*Quality:* HD
*Size:* Ava; 150x200 Sig; 330x180
*Border:* White Border & Dotted [if not, Black & White]
*Special Requests:* Try and keep subs out if possible~


----------



## rice (Jun 6, 2011)

[sp=@SloClo] [/sp]

[sp=@Kelsey]







hope i got the times right since our files could be different , and the third one is lower quality because its 8 seconds[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 6, 2011)

Theyre perfect, thanks Frango


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2011)

hey frangers
can you please re-size this to the size you frequently use for sigs? 


thanks :33


----------



## rice (Jun 7, 2011)

[sp=@Starr] [/sp]


----------



## WT (Jun 7, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior?
Type: Sig
Link to Video: 
Duration: Whatever necessary to get the slap
Quality: ..?
Border: ...?


This is my first request (ever) and would be eternally grateful to you guys 

If you guys do decide to make the Gif, could you please send me a message when you are done?

Thanks


----------



## rice (Jun 7, 2011)

[sp=@White Tiger] [/sp]


----------



## WT (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, that was quick 

Can you tell me how to put that in my sig 

Edit, NVM, I've figured it out


----------



## Chrysant (Jun 8, 2011)

*@Frango*

type: sig

link: 

duration: 1:16 - 1:23

border: black


----------



## rice (Jun 9, 2011)

[sp=@Chrysant] [/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

Frangooo, could you crop this down into a 170x170 ava? No Border



Could you possibly enhance the colours by making the background darker and him a little brighter? :33
and a result of one with and one without enhancement? 
Thank youuu~


----------



## Chrysant (Jun 9, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Chrysant] [/sp]


thank you
it's great


----------



## JJ (Jun 10, 2011)

Avy: 3:01 - 3:05 

(If it needs to be the 150 x 150 no problem)



Sig: 1:54 - 2:01 

black/white borders


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

Sig:
 1.40 - 1.45 (the kiss)



Avy:
0.07 - 0.08 (the part where the toctor is pointing and going into the tardis)


Same border as I have now.


----------



## rice (Jun 11, 2011)

[sp=@JediJaina]  



[/sp]

[sp=@Eternity] 


[/sp]


----------



## Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

Requesting *avatar 125 x 125*

Time: 1:36-138

*Signature*

Time: 0:25-0:34


----------



## Eternity (Jun 11, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@JediJaina]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love it!


----------



## rice (Jun 11, 2011)

[sp=@StonedTheGoodWay] 

[/sp]


----------



## Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@StonedTheGoodWay]
> 
> [/sp]



Awesome job!  Will rep later. I'm 24 houred now.


----------



## JJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks Frango!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Frangooo, could you crop this down into a 170x170 ava? No Border
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'VE BEEN IGNORED .


----------



## rice (Jun 11, 2011)

oopsies  i'll do it soon  i was sleeping wen you an chrysant posted, so its normal not to check the previous page right? 

edit:
[sp=@Kelsey]  [/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks lovely .


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 11, 2011)

Member Standing:senior
Type:avy
Link to Video:
Duration:6:38-6:43
Quality: high
Border:black and white
Notes: focus on scorpion or the only guy on screen.


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy 150 x 200
Link to video: 
Duration: 1:26 - 1:30 (make it with just the woman)
Border: one without border and one with the standard 

hope that made sense, thanks in advance


----------



## rice (Jun 12, 2011)

[sp=@Son Goku] [/sp]

[sp=@Starr]   [/sp]

okay, 1995th post, the year im born, great this is prgressing good. no one takes my 2000th


----------



## Fear (Jun 12, 2011)

Can I work here


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr]   [/sp]
> 
> okay, 1995th post, the year im born, great this is prgressing good. no one takes my 2000th



amazing as always 

gotta spread rep, so I'll be back :33


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2011)

Requesting: Senior sized Avatar 



Time: *1:18-1:20*

and



Requesting: Senior Sig 



Time: *1:03-1:05* skip to *1:14-1:16*


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jun 14, 2011)

Request:

*Type:* Avatar only.
*Size:* 150 x 150.
*Link:* . I _implore_ you to mute your computer first, for I am linking a 'fan-dub'. I can do nothing but apologize for this.
*Duration:* 0:34 - 0:35, only the angle with the fence - it might require a short pause at the end to successfully loop it. If just that single shot can not be looped smoothly, include the preceding angle with the puddle (0:31 - 0:35).
*Quality:* Highest possible.
*Border:* Dotted line around a white border, similar to my current avatar.

Thank you.


----------



## rice (Jun 14, 2011)

Just a quick announcement:

doing them tomorrow  sorry about the wait 

and Fear, mind showing me your examples?


----------



## rice (Jun 15, 2011)

[sp=@S.A.F] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Winchester Gospel] [/sp]


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@S.A.F]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Winchester Gospel] [/sp]



Fawk yeeeeah! They're just how i wanted them. Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Avy and siggy for my next set
0:07 - 0:08 avatar 150x150
0:41 - 0:42 signature 200x200


----------



## Fear (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Luiz_ 















*Spoiler*: _Sora_


----------



## rice (Jun 16, 2011)

right, sorry about that, its official guys, Fear is joining the team


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 16, 2011)

Source: 
Avatar: 1:11-1:14
Border: black and white

Thank you.


----------



## Fear (Jun 16, 2011)

FLUFFY G said:


> Source:
> Avatar: 1:11-1:14
> Border: black and white
> 
> Thank you.





I used a better quality video. Let me know if you need any changes.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 16, 2011)

Fear said:


> I used a better quality video. Let me know if you need any changes.



Its perfect, thank you so much. 

I have to spread before I rep you again.


----------



## Fear (Jun 16, 2011)

Another version, just because:

 (Higher quality)

And forget about the rep.


----------



## April (Jun 16, 2011)

sig: 2:37 - 2:41.
Make it like this? 


Avy: 2:47 - 2:49 edges rounded.

thank you!


----------



## Fear (Jun 17, 2011)

April said:


> sig: 2:37 - 2:41.
> Make it like this?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2011)

hey can I get these sized into 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 avatars plz?
stock #1: 
stock #2: 
stock #3: 
no border


----------



## Fear (Jun 17, 2011)

*Starr*


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2011)

you.are.amazing. 
thank you babe.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

sailor Jupiter 

ok im done xD


----------



## rice (Jun 18, 2011)

everyone be mirin' my new worker


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

gifft sig dotted white borders

right to left 

translations to put on 




thanks

no effects


----------



## rice (Jun 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> gifft sig dotted white borders
> 
> right to left
> 
> ...


so you want a transition on each panel? each page?  and do you want me to add subtitles as well?  you provided one page only


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

the stock has both parts frango


----------



## Fear (Jun 19, 2011)

He's talking about the translation part. They are both the same.


----------



## rice (Jun 19, 2011)

yes, and do you want me to add transition between panels (which would be too much), or transition between pages?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

sorry


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

umm transition between panels

make two  sigs then...


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 20, 2011)

1:26 -1:27
Signature.
It's basically where Jae holds up the radio then stops when he points to it twice.
The border of Kagura's avatar?
Can you put a white fade out between stop and end?


----------



## Fear (Jun 20, 2011)

*T.O.P
*
Three versions:







I don't know what you meant by ''White Fade Out.''


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 20, 2011)

No it's fine, I like it :33
Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2011)

hello again!
I was wondering if someone can please combine this  with this 
Place the gif in the empty area above the girl. Exactly like the avatar I'm currently wearing.

thank you, hope that made sense


----------



## rice (Jun 21, 2011)

im doing starr's and kagura's today


----------



## rice (Jun 21, 2011)

[sp=@Starr] [/sp]

dear Kagura: I'll do yours soon, but I have more to do, so I'll do others first before I do yours  your request is special, after all


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 22, 2011)

Source: 
Ava: 0:49 - 0:50
Sig: 1:16 - 1:24
Size: Junior 
Boarders: Black and white


----------



## rice (Jun 22, 2011)

[sp=@Kagura] 



if only Selva was here [/sp]

[sp=@Vocal Violence]

 [/sp]


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Vocal Violence]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you. :33


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jun 22, 2011)

Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Junior
Type: (Avy, Sig, Random, etc.) Set
Link to video (youtube preferably):
Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"): Avvy: 1:18-1:19
                                         Sig: 2:43-2:50


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Kagura]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what with the white stuff....


----------



## Fear (Jun 22, 2011)

SilentKatana said:


> Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Junior
> Type: (Avy, Sig, Random, etc.) Set
> Link to video (youtube preferably):
> Duration (i.e. "0:15 to 0:19"): Avvy: 1:18-1:19
> Sig: 2:43-2:50


----------



## Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

*Avatar 125x125*

Time: 1:18-1:19

*Signature*

Time: 0:48-0:56

Hey, could you add the text "*Trina*" to the signature?

Sorry I forgot. 

black and white borders please.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jun 23, 2011)

Fear said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Fear (Jun 23, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Fear said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



That is great.  But could you slow it down a little for me please?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rice (Jun 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> what with the white stuff....



that is the transition between images, because the panels are different sizes, the white spaces are more obvious.


----------



## Fear (Jun 23, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> That is great.  But could you slow it down a little for me please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set 
Link to video: 

Sig: 2:03 - 2:10

Avvy: 2:12 - 2:14  Make it loop please, so like you cant tell that it stopped and starts again. 

Border: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fear (Jun 24, 2011)

*Avalon*


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the fast service.


----------



## Fear (Jun 25, 2011)

*Keollyn*



Let me know if you want any changes.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 25, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Keollyn*
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want any changes.



Get a little more of the first Rider doing his Rider Jump (it seems like you didn't get all of the beginning). The second Rider Jump came out perfect. 

Also, wait till the completely finish their stance (just before they actually jump)

Sorry for being so picky


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

Sig gifs please~

Video: 
Times: 0:49-0:57 | 1:00 - 1:08
Border: none
Size: 300x150

Video: 
Times: 0:05 - 0:11
The rest is same as above

Video: 
Time: 0:09-0:17
The rest is same as above

Thank you .


----------



## Fear (Jun 25, 2011)

Hope this better.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, very much so. Thank you.


----------



## Fear (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry I took long. Went out.

*Kelsey*


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

holy shit, so cute . Thank youuuu~


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of animals and even I gotta wtaww to number 3


----------



## Empathy (Jun 26, 2011)

I would like to make a request  ;


*Request Type:* Gif, Set
*Link:* 
*For Avatar:* 1:26-1:29
*For Signature:* 1:53-1:59
*Ava Description:* Scene to where he's yelling, and then the background explodes
*Sig Description:* Scene where he blocks odor, kicks building, and explosion
*Borders:* Solid, for both
*Member:* Senior

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 26, 2011)

Member Standing (Junior/Senior): Senior
Type: (Avy, Sig, Random, etc.) Set
Link to video (youtube preferably):


----------



## Fear (Jun 26, 2011)

*Empathy*





*Espiritude*


----------



## Ace (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww kitties 

Requesting A*vatar Junior size*

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




No borders for avatar. 





*Signature*


*Spoiler*: __ 





White borders for signature please. :33


----------



## Fear (Jun 26, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay*


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _resize to 170x170 pwz?_ 









:33


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2011)

hello again!

can someone please resize this to 40w x 20h, or roughly under that?
stock: 

thank you


----------



## Fear (Jun 26, 2011)

*Porcelain*



*Starr*


----------



## Empathy (Jun 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Empathy*



Excellent work. Looks just how I wanted it to turn out. pek


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Starr*




awesome 

gotta spread, brb!


----------



## Ace (Jun 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay*



perfect.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

do any parts same same size as my sig now

4 sigs please

dotted white borders

no effects


----------



## Fear (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kagura*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2011)

ohhh dear god thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Porcelain*
> 
> 
> 
> *Starr*



This is what I live for, thank you so agjccsfh much pek


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 27, 2011)

Since the clip i wanted is nowhere to be found, could i give you a file to the whole movie and tell you which parts i want? Thanks


----------



## Fear (Jun 27, 2011)

Starr said:


> awesome
> 
> gotta spread, brb!



Repping me is not required.



Gogeta said:


> Since the clip i wanted is nowhere to be found, could i give you a file to the whole movie and tell you which parts i want? Thanks



Sure, as long as it's not some 2 hour long movie.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 27, 2011)

It's 2 hours and 25 mins...
=/
But the file is only 800 mb...


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm here for more kawaii gifs 

Link: 
Times: 0:07 - 0:15 | 0:17 - 0:25
Size: 320x150
Border: none

Link: 
Times: 0:37 - 0:46 | 1:16 - 1:25 | 1:28 - 1:38 | 1:49 - 1:58
Rest the same as above


If its too many then please let me know and I'll get rid of a couple


----------



## Fear (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kelsey*

Couldn't do your specific requests, as they were long GIFS.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

I just need to spread, I've been 24'd, will rep you tomorrow, thank you .


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 27, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy
Link to video:
Duration 0:51-0:55
Description: Focus on the blue suited figure from the thigh up I suppose
Border: Black and White

I would also Like to get a Signature as well:
Link to Video: 
Duration: 1:54-2:00

Quality (for both): High


----------



## Fear (Jun 28, 2011)

*Son Goku*





I will do yours later, Gogeta.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Son Goku*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you have made the avatar to big, as the gif doesnt play for me.


----------



## Fear (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry. I forgot to re-size it. This should be better.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but the same issue is upon itself again.


----------



## Fear (Jun 28, 2011)

Once again I messed up.

*NOW* it should work.

Save the one above your post.


----------



## Fear (Jun 28, 2011)

*Gogeta*


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Gogeta*



IT'S OVER EIGHT THOUSAND AND ONE 

Will use after becoming a senior member :3


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 28, 2011)

Link to video: 

Avatar: 1:21-1:22; 150x150
Signature: 0:23-0:26; around 170 in height and whatever width goes with that

Standard black and white borders.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 28, 2011)

1:02-1:09
Sig


----------



## Fear (Jun 28, 2011)

*Pez-Key*




*
T.O.P*


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 28, 2011)

For the sig was kinda thinking for it to be just the 'ears' letting off steam and closing, without the camera rotating at the beginning.


----------



## Fear (Jun 28, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 28, 2011)

Senior Avy: 2:49-2:50

Senior Sig: 1:47-1:52

Black and white border please


----------



## kyochi (Jun 28, 2011)

*Request:* avatar(s) 
*Link:* 
*Time(s):* 
0:23 - 0:26 
0:32 - 0:34 
0:55 - 0:59 
0:59 - 1:02 
1:08 - 1:11 
*Border(s):* 


Please and thank you. 
and yes, I always ask for this many :33


----------



## Fear (Jun 29, 2011)

*Noda*


----------



## Fear (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kyochi*


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2011)

Woohhhhh, they all look great, Fear. :33 Thank you. 


....but I was wondering *picky picky*, if for the first one, you couldn't extend it just a second longer? ):


----------



## Fear (Jun 29, 2011)

Here you are.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2011)

You're the best. T_____________T lol Thanks.


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2011)

Set (Sig and avy)

Link: 

avy time: 17:19-17:23
Size: Don't care I just want their full poses to be shown.

Siggy time: 19:52-19:54 + 19:56-19:59 + 20:01-20:04 + 20:07-20:14

Basically for the sig stitch the Good Luck mode together without keeping the other parts.


----------



## Fear (Jun 29, 2011)

*Red*



I don't understand what you want me to do with your Sig.


----------



## Friday (Jun 30, 2011)

Fear! pek



Avatar! Senior Size!

From :05-:10 where her hair flows. Please crop it down so only the girl's head appears (I hope you can do that!). I want it in an endless loop, so it doesn't look like it's starting over, but that her hair keeps flowing. 1px black border

Mucho thanks!


----------



## Red (Jun 30, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Red*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you want me to do with your Sig.


For the sig I want the entire season where their armor transforms and they fly kick/punch the bad guy. Just without the reaction faces.


----------



## Fear (Jun 30, 2011)

*Red*



*@Friday*

I'll probably let Frango do that one. I'm not really good at making GIFS that loop great.


----------



## Matador (Jun 30, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Avy
Link to video: 
Duration: 0:59 to 1:04
Description: Capture Axel(Guy with the Golden Disk) to Aster(Rich, Gray Hair'd Dude)
Border: Black and White Standard Border
Special Requests: Set the Quality to 1080p please.  150x150


----------



## Friday (Jun 30, 2011)

Alrighty no probs, i'll wait for Frango 

Also, if you wanted to at least try it, I believe all you have to do is order the frames like this (each letter is a frame):

ABDCEFGFECDB

If you know what I'm saying.


----------



## rice (Jul 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> Fear! pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


video doesn't work


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 1, 2011)

Sig: Senior size
Video: 
From: 1:40-1:45
border: simple thin black border


----------



## Friday (Jul 1, 2011)

Here you go frango: same distance, hair flowing parts


----------



## rice (Jul 1, 2011)

[sp=@Friday] [/sp]

[sp=@Lucrecia] [/sp]


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 1, 2011)

Member: Mod
Type: Sig
Time: 2:51 - 2:55
Border: Sex it up 

Video link: 

Thank you in advance!

Okay, I was looking at more, can I get an avatar of 3:01 - 3:03 (where she looks at the screen and then looks away)

Now, thanks in advance!


----------



## Fear (Jul 2, 2011)

*Utada Hikaru*







N_Harmonia said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Type: Avy
> Link to video:
> Duration: 0:59 to 1:04
> ...


Do you want the writing all over it? Because it would look pretty shitty.


----------



## Matador (Jul 2, 2011)

You're right. I was slept on it, and was thinking about changing it.

Re-Do if I can. :33

Member Standing: Senior
Link to Video: 
Duration: 0:53-0:56
Description: Capture Kurama's whole part, including the Mini-Explosion. Hopefully you can leave out Genkai. 
Border: Black and white, the Standard
Special Requests: 720p pl0x.


----------



## Fear (Jul 2, 2011)

*N Harmonia*


----------



## Matador (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you, manly and elegant.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 2, 2011)

Here I go again, asking for a lot of stuff again. whuuuuuut 

*Request:* avatar(s) 
*Link:* 
*Time(s):* 
0:35 - 0:38  
0:43 - 0:46 
3:37 - 3:40 
3:40 - 3:43 
3:47 - 3:50 
*Border(s):* none 


please and thank you Frango  /damn you, Fear


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 2, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Friday] [/sp]
> 
> [sp=@Lucrecia] [/sp]



Thank you


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 2, 2011)

And here I was gonna ask Fear to fix the sig.


----------



## rice (Jul 2, 2011)

[sp=@Kyochi]    [/sp]


----------



## kyochi (Jul 2, 2011)

Rice..? Who the hell?  


Jk, I appreciate the work Frango. But listen, the last avatar I asked for, the time was 3:47 - 3:50, yet you repeated a previous avatar's time, Idk why. 

Will you please fix this?  


EDIT: V THANK YOU. :33


----------



## rice (Jul 2, 2011)

[sp=@Kyochi] [/sp]

shop temporarily closed.
i can fix it for you utada, vm me if you want.


----------



## Fear (Jul 3, 2011)

I am back.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 3, 2011)

WB. Now stop being a bad boy and fix my sig


----------



## Fear (Jul 3, 2011)

What do you need fixing?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

:02 - :09

Signature, if it goes over 1mb Leave it and tell me. I'll edit it myself. Highest quality possible


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 3, 2011)

For the sig, the part where we see Utada in the hat. Don't want that.


----------



## rice (Jul 3, 2011)

welcome back fear, you can takeover the shop now, im retiring. i can always help though, just vm me when you need me


----------



## Fear (Jul 3, 2011)

*Utada*





rice said:


> welcome back fear, you can takeover the shop now,  im retiring. i can always help though, just vm me when you need me



That's a shame. 

You make GIFS way better than I do. I will most certainly need you for the harder requests. So don't be a stranger, and if you want, you're welcome to do any request you wish.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks. Is it too early to put up another request?


----------



## Fear (Jul 3, 2011)

No. 

Request as many as you want my friend.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 3, 2011)

Member: Mod
Type: Sig
Time: 0:40 - 0:44
Border: Sex it up 

Video link: 

From where you first see Utada doing her little sway-bopping to right before it pans to her face fully (that transition)

------

For the avatar, same video but around 1:07 - 1:08 (I think you can see the part to loop here)

Okay, not going to be greedy here, but just one more avatar. Same vid, around 1:35 - 1:37 (turns her head to look at you and then turns back around)

I will be good for a few days then


----------



## Fear (Jul 3, 2011)

*T.O.P*



*Utada*







I am terrible at making perfect loops. However, I will learn how to do it some day.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

He's D'orable :33
Thanks.


----------



## G (Jul 4, 2011)

Senior size
set
video 
Could you decide the scenes for the ava and sig?
I cant think any - i just want a set


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if I could start contributing to the work force here


----------



## Fear (Jul 4, 2011)

Frans is officially a worker here now.

so request of her and stop bothering me​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> Senior size
> set
> video
> Could you decide the scenes for the ava and sig?
> I cant think any - i just want a set


Btw, will do this in the afternoonmorning.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 5, 2011)

I was wondering why I couldn't find this shop.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 5, 2011)

May I request just 2 simple ava's?
will rep and cred

Video: 
From: 0:29-0:34 /and/ 0:36-0:40 (you can "speed it up" a bit, if it's too long) 
Size: can I have both in 2 different sizes, 150x150 and 100x100?

tip: the time is not "perfect" (I think) mostly because it's a very short clip. I just want one model in each gif (Candice and Erin), so, if any other model happens to appear in the beggining or ending of the frame in that time, you can cut it. 

no border

thank you, so much!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2011)

I can probably do the 150x150, is there a specific file size you want for the 100x100? 


V said:


> Senior size
> set
> video
> Could you decide the scenes for the ava and sig?
> I cant think any - i just want a set






Sorry if they're not to your liking ;u;


----------



## Fear (Jul 5, 2011)

*Prowler*









Frans, signature off please.


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

Frαns said:


> Sorry if they're not to your liking ;u;



No oofense, but i was hoping for better quality
It's okay.
Thanks.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks, awesome.


----------



## Ace (Jul 6, 2011)

*Avatar 125 x125*

Time:1:56-1:57

*Sugnature*

Time: 3:16-3:19


----------



## Fear (Jul 6, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay
*


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

Rice.



Signature/Avatar-9:37-9:43 (Sig of 6 seconds and then an avy of 4)
Avatar-9:54-9:58 

Make it continuous. Like a loop.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2011)

Uhh, sorry but Rice doesn't work here anymore, and he's not taking personal requests either.. sorry about that.

Fear you might wanna change the OP.


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

Then can you do it Frans? :33


----------



## Talon. (Jul 6, 2011)

would it be possible to take my .gif in my sig and make it below the max filesize?

its sitting somewhere around 3 MB IIRC...

Edit: if you gotta modify it by any means, thats not a problem. If you could take out the parts with the girl, thats fine 

much appreciated


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Then can you do it Frans? :33


Uh, sure. But not now


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2011)

Kk thanks


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 7, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:58 - 1:00
Request: Set (150x150 Avatar and Signature gif)
Border: No border
Specific: Daniel's funny face, and how he's poking Rupert with the wand. At the poking part, please leave out the guy with the 'GIANTS' coat (just Daniel and Rupert).


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 7, 2011)

Signature gif

3:08 - 3:13
Boarder: Any that can match her sadness and pain. (get wat i mean?)


----------



## Fear (Jul 7, 2011)

Anarch is also officially a worker at this GIF SHOP.

I have recently injured my arm and won't be better for a couple of weeks. So, Frans and Anarch will be doing the requests from here.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Signature gif
> 
> 3:08 - 3:13
> Boarder: Any that can match her sadness and pain. (get wat i mean?)


I'll do this one :I


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2011)

*Tri-edge101





*Let me know if you'd like anything changed


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2011)

Talon. said:


> would it be possible to take my .gif in my sig and make it below the max filesize?
> 
> its sitting somewhere around 3 MB IIRC...
> 
> ...


Just one question. Do you happen to have the original video?


----------



## Anarch (Jul 8, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Video Link:
> Time frame: 0:58 - 1:00
> Request: Set (150x150 Avatar and Signature gif)
> Border: No border
> Specific: Daniel's funny face, and how he's poking Rupert with the wand. At the poking part, please leave out the guy with the 'GIANTS' coat (just Daniel and Rupert).



i'll do this       .


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fear said:


> Anarch is also officially a worker at this GIF SHOP.
> 
> I have recently injured my arm and won't be better for a couple of weeks. So, Frans and Anarch will be doing the requests from here.​


Please rest and get well 


Frαns said:


> *Tri-edge101
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Nope...looks sexy to me  love it and reps


----------



## Anarch (Jul 8, 2011)

*Karin*

Ava




Sig


*Spoiler*: __ 





cutting the GIANTs guy out makes the sig image too small so i kept him in this one , and also made a tall one w/o him.






if you want any changes ask and ye shall receive.

come again


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 8, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Karin*
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...



Haha, it's perfect  Thank you!


----------



## Oppip (Jul 8, 2011)

Is there any way you can get this file to be under 1 MB?

*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep and Cred will be given.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fireworks:
*



Hope these are what you wanted


----------



## Anarch (Jul 9, 2011)

*Oppip*:


*Spoiler*: __ 





as good as possible within junior limits








No credit necessary for except for the last one , since i made that originally.

But Oppip dude , in the future please request the people who originally made the gifs for any alterations before requesting in a shop. Its NOT cool to get people to edit stuff others made and then promise them credit for that.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi I've never requested for a GIF before so I don't know about your limitations as GIF makers so just tell me if ever I'm asking for something unreasonable. 

*Member:* Senior
*Video Link:* 
*Time frame:* 1:12-1:14 (the part when Luna casts expecto patronus)
*Request:* Signature
*Border:* Can I have one with a white border and one with none?
*Specifics:* As for the size....maybe something similar to  one's. If this size makes the file exceed 1MB or if this size lowers the quality then feel free to make the necessary adjustments.

Thanks


----------



## Anarch (Jul 9, 2011)

*Benzaiten*:


*Spoiler*: __ 












_rep n cred n come again _


----------



## Anjo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Video Link/Stock:* 
*Time frame:* 0:47 - 0:56 (for the sig) and 1:40 - 1:42 (for the ava) 
*Request:* Set
*Border:* Dotted
*Specific:* For the avatar part, can you make sure you only get where the girl is rubbing her head on the boy's and make it a loop kind of thing? Please and thank you <3


----------



## Anarch (Jul 9, 2011)

Anjo said:


> *Video Link/Stock:*
> *Time frame:* 0:47 - 0:56 (for the sig) and 1:40 - 1:42 (for the ava)
> *Request:* Set
> *Border:* Dotted
> *Specific:* For the avatar part, can you make sure you only get where the girl is rubbing her head on the boy's and make it a loop kind of thing? Please and thank you <3



i got this.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 9, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
Time frame: Avatar: 0:27 - 0:33 l Signature: - 0:37 - 0:41 
Request: Set, senior sized avatar
Border: Simple black solid 1px border

Thank you. :3


----------



## Anarch (Jul 9, 2011)

*Anjo*:


*Spoiler*: __ 







_rep n cred n come again_






*Tifa*:


*Spoiler*: __ 







_rep n cred n come again_


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 9, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Anjo*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you


----------



## April (Jul 10, 2011)

For the avy: 150x200 and 150x150.  01:49 - 01:52. dotted border. also can you zoom up on her a little bit more?

Sig: 00:17 - 00:22. dotted border too.

Thank you. :3


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 10, 2011)

Request please 

Video Link/Stock:
Time frame: 6:37-6:47
Request: Sig
Border: Solid
Specific: i want it to say in text
"I'm the Doctor. I'm a Time Lord. I'm from the planet Gallifrey in the Constellation of Kasterborous. I'm 903 years old and I'm the man who is gonna save your lives"

I'll cred and rep of course
Thank you!!


----------



## Fear (Jul 11, 2011)

*April*







I am extremely slow, so bare with me.


----------



## April (Jul 11, 2011)

Fear said:


> *April*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so great. Thanks! <3


----------



## Raven Rider (Jul 12, 2011)

4 Avies senior sized.

*Video Link/Stock:* 
*Time frame:* 0:03 to 0:06
*Request:* Avy
*Border:* black
*Specific:*

*Video Link/Stock:* 
*Time frame:*  1:30 to 1:32 
*Request:* Avy
*Border:* black
*Specific:* just till the last moment with his eye's blinking.


*Video Link/Stock:* 
*Time frame:* 0:38 to 0:42
*Request:* Avy
*Border:* black
*Specific:* where he has his fist clenched till right before he blinks his eye.

*Video Link/Stock:* 
*Time frame:* 0:01 to 0:04
*Request:* Avy
*Border:* black
*Specific:* Just the whole chair turning thing.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 12, 2011)

sapphireninja said:


> Request please
> 
> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: 6:37-6:47
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 









best i could do .


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 12, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome! 
Rep and Credit of course!
Thank you


----------



## Prowler (Jul 12, 2011)

Can anyone just speed up these gifs, so they can fit (ava requirements) 
and also, rezize the gifs to *both 150x150 and 100x100* ? 

*will rep twice, and cred . *

*tip:* the dark part in the beggining can be cut out, to save time . And you can do what ever you think fits better (like cut some parts, speed up or slow down some other parts, and all that). 









thank you .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

150x150 and 150x2oo avys 

0:49 to 0:51 and 0:55 to 0:57

sig  300x200

0:29 to 0:30 and o:31 to 0:35

dotted white borders


----------



## Fear (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Raven Rider (Jul 13, 2011)

Fear said:


>



Thank you :33


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 13, 2011)

Video Link/Stock:
Time frame: :47 - :50
Request:Avatar
Border:Black and White
Specific: Capture the entire man if you could, hands included it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: :47 - :50
> Request:Avatar
> Border:Black and White
> Specific: Capture the entire man if you could, hands included it would be much appreciated.


This is mine.


----------



## Ace (Jul 14, 2011)

Resize this into a avy please. :33 125 x125


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

Worker anyone
video 
Sig 1:26 - 1:30
avatar 1:31 - 1:34 end just before the scene changes


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2011)

*Prowler*:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Prowler (Jul 14, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Prowler*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


that looks so amazing .  thank you .

edit: lol Eric's (the blond guy) dosn't work, could you fix it? if it's not asking too much ... x3


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2011)

Prowler said:


> that looks so amazing .  thank you .
> 
> edit: lol Eric's (the blond guy) dosn't work, could you fix it? if it's not asking too much ... x3




*Spoiler*: __ 





yeah sorry it went above size slightly 

and no need for cred by the way


----------



## Prowler (Jul 14, 2011)

cool, thank you .


----------



## Anarch (Jul 14, 2011)

*Kagura*:



*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 










*Stoned:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





no credit necessary





*V*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ace (Jul 14, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Stoned:*
> 
> 
> 
> no credit necessary



Thank you so much.  Must spread.


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

That's great


----------



## Chrysant (Jul 15, 2011)

please make sig from:


time: 2:06 - 2:13
border: black

thank you so much


----------



## Anarch (Jul 15, 2011)

*Chrysant:*


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2011)

*SON GOKU-DESU.*



rep


----------



## Chrysant (Jul 16, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Chrysant:*



thank you so much


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 16, 2011)

EDIT

Member Standing: Junior
 Type: Sig
 Link to Video: 
 Duration: 1:12 - 1:22 
 Border: Black

Please and Thank You?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 17, 2011)

sig 1:16-1:28
if cant
1:16 1:26


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jul 18, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
Time frame: 8:44-8:45
Request: Signature


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it possible that you could make a transparency of this gif and erase the gray text under word MUSE?



Thank you.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2011)

SilentKatana said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: 8:44-8:45
> Request: Signature





Tifa Lockhart said:


> Is it possible that you could make a transparency of this gif and erase the gray text under word MUSE?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


yeh      .


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2011)

SilentKatana said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: 8:44-8:45
> Request: Signature




tell me if you'd like any changes.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jul 18, 2011)

Frαns said:


> tell me if you'd like any changes.



Its Great Thanks


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2011)

^^Could you please turn your sig off?


Tifa Lockhart said:


> Is it possible that you could make a transparency of this gif and erase the gray text under word MUSE?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




sorry if I couldn't get everything off :I


----------



## kyochi (Jul 18, 2011)

For anyone that can do transactions (not sure if that's how you call merging different scenes together, but I hope you guys get what I mean): 


*Request:* 2 avatars     
*Link:* 

For the first one, I was wondering if someone can merge the scene at 2:57 (where the guy looks surprised at the guy in the beanie) with 3:01 - 3:03 ....I hope someone can do it. ._. 

The time for the second avatar is just 2:37 - 2:38 (lol, one second ; it's the part where the guy is pinching the other guy's cheeks). Yeah, even though it's just one second, I hope someone can make it on-going or something. That is all!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> For anyone that can do transactions (not sure if that's how you call merging different scenes together, but I hope you guys get what I mean):
> 
> 
> *Request:* 2 avatars
> ...


....maybe.
And what you're asking for seems simple enough, I just don't know if I'll have access to a computer or not, so forgive me if I don't get it done soon.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 19, 2011)

Anarch and Fear are available though?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2011)

yeh            .

well I think so


----------



## Fear (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kyochi*



Sorry for the wait. My arm is still in a bad condition.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 19, 2011)

No, you actually delivered very quickly. 

Thank you, hah ha, they look great. :3


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 21, 2011)

*Set*
Video Link/Stock:
Time frame: 2:49-2:50
Request:avy
Border:Black & White
Specific: Focus on the man 


Video Link/Stock:
Time frame:2:36-2:44
Request: Sig
Border:Black & White
Specifics:Try to not include any of the subs please.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2011)

Here to request a set. In senior size

Here is the link: 

First the avatar: *5:46-5:48*

and the signature: *5:31-5:41*


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> *Set*
> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: 2:49-2:50
> Request:avy
> ...


hate you so much


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 22, 2011)

Frαns said:


> hate you so much



Derp


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2011)

Sig off dear


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

worker: anyone

avatar: 0:34 - 0:39 end before the Zetsu part
sig: 0:24 - 0: 33
_best quality you can do_
Borders dotted


----------



## Anarch (Jul 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Here to request a set. In senior size
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...



will do             .


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 23, 2011)

Frαns said:


> Sig off dear



I'll think about it


----------



## Anarch (Jul 24, 2011)

*S.A.F:*


*Spoiler*: __ 
















V said:


> worker: anyone
> 
> avatar: 0:34 - 0:39 end before the Zetsu part
> sig: 0:24 - 0: 33
> ...



will do asap .


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Anarch said:


> will do asap .



Yeahhhhh           .


----------



## Anarch (Jul 24, 2011)

*V:*



*Spoiler*: __ 








~ rep n cred n come again


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *S.A.F:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks, they're great!  

Love both avys


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2011)

for whoever can take this

ava



1:17-1:17

it's quite short as you can see
the moment alex mercer appears (the guy with the claw and long blade)(google him if you still don't realize)

sig



0:32-0:37

better yet, look at this gif made god knows when



it's the only pic i got, and the file size is too big for nf standards

thx


----------



## Ace (Jul 26, 2011)

*ava *


Time: 0:39-0:40


*signature*

Time:0:40-0:45


----------



## Fear (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck, I am slacking.

I will do these ASAP as soon as I am bothered.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 27, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Signature
Link to Video: 
Duration: 8:37-8:38

The part where the hairy butt guy is running.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 27, 2011)

*Video Link/Stock:* 
*Time frame:* Avatar 2:59-3:04, Sig 2:30-2:33
*Request:* Set (150x150 Avatar and sig)
*Border:* No border
*Specific:* No dissolve-effect please, when the gif ends/starts.


----------



## Fear (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gogeta*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*
StonedTheGoodWay*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*
ThePseudo*


*
Karin*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2011)

sry to bother you again fear, can you put some time between the ava repeats itself?

like make the last frame 1.5-2 seconds? sry

a border would be cool for both but if it's too troublesome then forget that


----------



## Fear (Jul 27, 2011)

I edited it.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## Ace (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks .


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 28, 2011)

> *
> Karin*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wonderful, thank you


----------



## kyochi (Jul 29, 2011)

Fear, does rice still work here? 


I'm asking because I have a conundrum. 

About less than a month ago, I made  request. 
All the avys were awesome, but the , I hadn't tried wearing until today... And lol, the avatar won't work. 

If he's not around, do you think you could fix it? 

From the link, the time was 3:47 - 3:50. 
Please and thank you. <.<


----------



## Fear (Jul 29, 2011)

It should work now.


----------



## kyochi (Jul 29, 2011)

yes, it works now :3 thank you Fear, ur the best, bro


----------



## Vicious (Jul 30, 2011)

Junior size
Video Link/Stock: 
Time frame: 0:00 - 0:04 for Avy and 0:21 - 0:27 for Sig
Request: Set
Border: Black & White

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Anarch (Jul 30, 2011)

*Vicious*:


*Spoiler*: __ 









let me know if you want anything changed


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> *Set*
> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: 2:49-2:50
> Request:avy
> ...


No borders for Texicans.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 30, 2011)

Signature
Source: 
Time: :00-:06 ( with Goku's reaction)
Black and white border.

Thank you.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 30, 2011)

*FLUFFY G*:


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 30, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *FLUFFY G*:



Perfect.

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Aug 1, 2011)

Signature please

Link: 

Time: 0:23 - 0:31

If you make tat sexy hd. I'll love you forever


----------



## Anarch (Aug 1, 2011)

*Tri-edge101:


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Motochika (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make some signature requests. All with a solid black border and in a 300x170 size. 

All come from the same source.


3:07-3:13
3:31-3:37
3:47-3:53
4:03-4:12
4: 3 3-4:42
11:06-11:10
11:43-11:48
15:19-15:25

Avy of 12:16-12:18 size 125x125 and under 100kb.

There was no limit to how may we could have request in one time correct? Just how man times we could request?

Anyways thanks and message me if something comes up.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Guys! You mind doing this for me?

Video Link/Stock: ()
Time frame: (2:54 - 2:57 )
Request:Avatar
Border : Solid

Make sure you end the video after the guy blows the smoke out of his mouth.


----------



## Sine (Aug 1, 2011)

link: 
time: 00:14 - 00:22
request: signature
border: none


whatevers good size wise.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 1, 2011)

Motochika said:


> There was no limit to how may we could have request in one time correct? Just how man times we could request?





Fear said:


> Request as many as you want, *though only at one time*.



We can manage 3-4 at a time too , but 10 gifs is too many.
Split them , decide which you want now and request the rest later ( 4 at most together)

This is just me, however , you can choose to wait for Fear or Frans to make you all at once , if they are so inclined.

*ThePsuedo*:



*shiner*:


​​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

150x200 and 150x150 avas

red haed and blue haired girl only ~

sig 

200x300

the blue hair girl and red head fighting ~

dotted white borders ~


----------



## Motochika (Aug 1, 2011)

Anarch said:


> We can manage 3-4 at a time too , but 10 gifs is too many.
> Split them , decide which you want now and request the rest later ( 4 at most together)
> 
> This is just me, however , you can choose to wait for Fear or Frans to make you all at once , if they are so inclined.



Hmmm I shall await them and if they are inclined to then that'll be fine.

If not then I'll just decide what to get done. Thank you. ^__^


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 1, 2011)

*Video Link/Stock:*


----------



## Pipe (Aug 1, 2011)

Requesting: senior ava
Stock: 
Time: 0:11-0:13


----------



## Motochika (Aug 1, 2011)

Eh I changed my mind I've chosen four.
All with a solid black border and in a 300x170 size.

All come from the same source.


3:07-3:13
3:31-3:37
3:47-3:53
4:03-4:12


Anyways thanks and message me if something comes up.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kagura chan*  :


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 










Made a bunch of random ones since you didn't specify anything , let me know if you wanted anything different.




will get to the rest of you guys asap.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Kagura chan*  :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




OMG I LOVE YOU 

 

need to spread ~


----------



## Anarch (Aug 2, 2011)

*TittyNiple* :


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




sorry if the quality is shitty , that's because 14s is too large a time frame for a half decent gif.




you didn't specify the time frame for the avatar 

*Pipe :*


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 2, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *TittyNiple* :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> ...



Ahh then 2:54 to 3:02 for each then. Thank you


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 2, 2011)

May I have a senior avy and sig?



Time: 14:06 -  14:08


----------



## Anarch (Aug 3, 2011)

*TittyNiple :*


*Spoiler*: __ 







You didn't give me time frames for the avas so i made a couple of random ones. If you wanted something else you need to give me the time frames (3-4 s long at most ).

_rep n cred _





*Motochika :*


*Spoiler*: __ 











sorry for the wait 

_rep n cred_







Tapp Zaddaz said:


> May I have a senior avy and sig?
> 
> 
> 
> Time: 14:06 -  14:08



will do asap.


----------



## Z (Aug 4, 2011)

Avatar - 0:54

Signature - 1:34-1:37



Thank you, and I'd like a standard border for the ava and sig


----------



## Anarch (Aug 5, 2011)

*Tapp Zadazz* :


*Spoiler*: __ 







sorry for the wait 

_rep n cred _


----------



## Anarch (Aug 5, 2011)

*Z*:


*Spoiler*: __ 







_rep n cred _


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 6, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 

Member standing: Senior

Request: Avatar


Specific: Just resize


----------



## Anarch (Aug 6, 2011)

*Girls' Generation*:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

second third ,forth and seventh girl keep their names 

150x200 

dotted  3px white borders


----------



## Anarch (Aug 7, 2011)

*Kagura:*


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm guessing this is what you wanted.


----------



## Fear (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been so lazy nowadays.

I need to help more.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2011)

Senior/no borders

Signature.
* 4:46 - 4:50
*3:01 - 3:06

avatar.
*4:18 - 4:19 
*1:07 Siwon's face.


----------



## Fear (Aug 7, 2011)

*Katzuki*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 9, 2011)

*sig*
link-
1:00 -1:10
size: what ever you think is good
*Avater*
same link as the sig
0:23-0:24
size for a juinor member


----------



## Anarch (Aug 9, 2011)

*Cokie the Clown :*



*Spoiler*: __ 







_rep n cred n come again_


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 9, 2011)

Just an avy

Link: 

Time: 2:04 to 2:07 ( stop before she gets low)

Size: 150x200

Border: very thin black

Rep and credit.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 9, 2011)

*Grimmjow :*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 9, 2011)

sorry to bother you again 
but the ava i requested isn't moving and i was wondering if there was some special way you upload it as your avater or if there was some other problem


----------



## Anarch (Aug 10, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> sorry to bother you again
> but the ava i requested isn't moving and i was wondering if there was some special way you upload it as your avater or if there was some other problem




*Spoiler*: __ 



My bad :sweat it seems i made it a little over the size limit.

Try this :


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 10, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you very much. this one is working
and don't worry about it we all make mistakes


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting set please. 

Sig:0:34-0:40
Avatar: 0:34-0:35 (Junior size please).
Border: very thin black.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 10, 2011)

*zor0 :*


*Spoiler*: __ 







_cred n rep ~_


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 10, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *zor0 :*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you. Will rep now and cred when I use it.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 11, 2011)

3:42-3:44
Senior Avatar

black and white border

Basically where Donghae uncurls his fingers and says "just grab it grab it"

plz and thank you


----------



## G (Aug 12, 2011)

senior avatar
video 
time: 1:00 - 1:03
Thanks :33


----------



## Anarch (Aug 14, 2011)

*Noda B :*




*G :*


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 15, 2011)

Siganture please

Solid Border



1:55 -2:03


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 15, 2011)

Avy
150x200
0:18-0:22


----------



## Oturan (Aug 17, 2011)

Type: Signature
Stock: 
Time frame: 1:14-1:23
Border: black/white
plz make the sig bigger than you usually do.

type: ava
stock: 
time frame: 00:0-0:03
border: black/white
Thanks!


----------



## Anarch (Aug 17, 2011)

*ThePsuedo :*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

dotted white borders 

anything with the girls 

150x200 ava on the girls wherever


----------



## Fear (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm back.

Kagura, do you still want your request done?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

goo for it if you want im getting into a mood again


----------



## Fear (Aug 26, 2011)

*Kagura*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks  

you would not mind if i request another set right


----------



## Fear (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure. After all, I've been quite lazy.

Just don't go crazy on me now.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

fine 




your choice

dotted white borders 

sig 

300 x 150

ava 150x200


----------



## Fear (Aug 26, 2011)

I believe you missed the specific time you wanted.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 26, 2011)

its your choice since its staring them but specifically i like the fighting scenes


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2011)

*Video Link/Stock: *[]
 *Time frame:* n/a
*Request:* Signature 
*Border:* none
*Specific:* Can you re-size this GIF to 500px x 250 px by cropping off the empty space at the top and the bottom.


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2011)

yo fear, can I have these re-sized to regular sigs and have the words at the bottom cropped out?




thank you


----------



## Fear (Aug 30, 2011)

*Naked*



*Starr*





Not sure how big you wanted them. Tell me if you want them re-sized any further.

Kagura, I will do yours in a bit.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

Sig:

Dotted border.
Video: 
0:01 - 0:11


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Fear.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 30, 2011)

5:49 to 5:52 - ava
5:53 to 5:59 - sig
add borders


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Starr*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



those are great, thank you!!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 31, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
Time frame: For avy (Junior) (0:11 - 0:12 - There's black before and after the girl shows up it should be pretty easy /knows nothing about gifs ) For sig ( 1:04 (again there's black before the scene starts) to 1:13) 
Request: Set
Border: Whatever's fine 
Specific: Anything's fine as long as it looks good 

O yeah, could you make the width the same size as the YMP3 bar?










 Not sure how much that is though ~.~


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 31, 2011)

Senior Avy: 1:22-1:25

Sig: 3:27-3:37, There's a moment near the end where he's turning away and the light flashes so he disappears for a second, if you could cut it off there that would be great 

Black and white border please and if you happen to find a couple extra gifable moments I wouldn't mind either


----------



## Cornbreesha (Aug 31, 2011)

Can I get a avatar size gif of this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



. 


Junior

With each of the guys faces.

Dotted borders please


----------



## Fear (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kagura*






*
Tsukuyo *


*
Sazen*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 31, 2011)

Fear said:


> *
> Sazen*




24'd


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2011)

ummm fear i asked for avas as well  

150x200


----------



## Fear (Oct 20, 2011)

Shop is back open.

Feel free to request.


----------



## G (Oct 20, 2011)

video 
avatar: 0:02 - 0:07
sig: 0:40 - 0:46


----------



## Fear (Oct 20, 2011)

g said:


> video
> avatar: 0:02 - 0:07
> sig: 0:40 - 0:46


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 21, 2011)

Please resize avatar to Senior member. Thanks =)


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2011)

Can I have that resized for senior limits?


----------



## Fear (Oct 21, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Please resize avatar to Senior member. Thanks =)







President Goobang said:


> Can I have that resized for senior limits?



Just an avatar right?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, I wanted a sig. Sorry for not clarifying .

I'll rep you anyway.


----------



## Fear (Oct 22, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Oh, I wanted a sig. Sorry for not clarifying .
> 
> I'll rep you anyway.



Sorry for the delay. And don't worry about it bro.

I never knew what exact size you wanted, so I made three versions:


----------



## kyochi (Oct 23, 2011)

I want two gif avatars. x3  


1. ; time: 6:07 - 6:10
2. ; time: 2:27 - 2:29

Border for both:  


Phi's duck walk!  ....please and thank you.


----------



## Fear (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> I want two gif avatars. x3
> 
> 
> 1. ; time: 6:07 - 6:10
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh my GOD 

those are so jabbafab 

thank you K


----------



## santanico (Oct 23, 2011)

these re-sized into senior sized avatars, no border 


thank you


----------



## Fear (Oct 23, 2011)

Starr said:


> these re-sized into senior sized avatars, no border
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## Fear (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'll get it done.

Could you wait a few days though? I'm currently not at home, where all the programs are used to make the GIFS. If that's too much, you should request else where. Sorry about that.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 25, 2011)

I really do like your work, but to have to wait a few days... 
That'll be torture. /loljk x_x 


I'll just request again when you're back. x3 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 30, 2011)

Requesting some avatars  

From , can you cut out the guy that doesn't move and turn the other guy into an avatar for me? :B 
Also,  . Can you give them a proper size to use as avatars? 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Fear (Oct 30, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Requesting some avatars
> 
> From , can you cut out the guy that doesn't move and turn the other guy into an avatar for me? :B
> Also,  . Can you give them a proper size to use as avatars?
> ...





I had to cut it a tiny bit shorter, and lower the quality because it was pretty impossible to keep it in the avatar boundaries :/ (I keep telling the admins that 341kb isn't enough for avatars and 1MB is certainly not enough for sigs).


----------



## kyochi (Oct 30, 2011)

useless mods  

but thank you Fear, they look great !


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello~ :33
I have a set request.
Video:
Duration: 1:02 - 1:08 (cut before it changes to the girl saying "Don't tell me your eyes are...")

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fear (Nov 1, 2011)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Hello~ :33
> I have a set request.
> Video:
> Duration: 1:02 - 1:08 (cut before it changes to the girl saying "Don't tell me your eyes are...")
> ...



Could you please specify it more?

I.E Avatar time and Signature time.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]T-sxSd1uwoU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
 - (If other doesnt work)



Time frame: (:32 - :37)
Request: Avatar Senior In Highest Possible resolution please 
Border: Soild
Specific: For the 3 first people. Enter Text: F#! U (Only showing 2 people then it shows her pointing to another person not shown.) -1 Enter Text: Your Cool! (Pointing to the Crown guy giving thumbs up)- 1(Last one she says F#! U) - Last of her by herself saying: Text Here: Am Out

Text on the bottom please and readable.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Nov 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Could you please specify it more?
> 
> I.E Avatar time and Signature time.



Oh yeah, sorry for not being clear 

Sig time: 1:02 - 1:08
Avatar time: 1:05 - 1:07


----------



## Fear (Nov 2, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do yours later, since it's pretty complicated.



BadassKunoichi said:


> Oh yeah, sorry for not being clear
> 
> Sig time: 1:02 - 1:08
> Avatar time: 1:05 - 1:07







I slightly messed up with the avatar. If you want, I can do it again for you.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 2, 2011)

It's okay no rush!


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Nov 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> I slightly messed up with the avatar. If you want, I can do it again for you.



Don't worry about it, it looks just fine in my opinion! :33
Thank you so much!


----------



## Anjo (Nov 2, 2011)

Haven't requested in a while,  Let's make sure you haven't gotten rusty <3

*Video Link/Stock:* 
*Time frame:* (Avatar: 3:04-3:06) (Signature: 1:02-1:14)
*Request:* Senior set
*Border:* Solid? Can't really decide, why don't you decide for me :3
*Specific:* nothing really I can think of, Maybe a fade at the end so it dosen't look "choppy"? 
Thank you <3


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 2, 2011)

*Video Link/Stock*: 

*Request*: Please resize to Senior Member avatar

Thanks.


----------



## Fear (Nov 2, 2011)

Anjo said:


> Haven't requested in a while,  Let's make sure you haven't gotten rusty <3
> 
> *Video Link/Stock:*
> *Time frame:* (Avatar: 3:04-3:06) (Signature: 1:02-1:14)
> ...









Girls' Generation said:


> *Video Link/Stock*:
> 
> *Request*: Please resize to Senior Member avatar
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Fear (Nov 2, 2011)

Yuuhi Kurenai, unfortunately I will have to reject your request for the simple fact that I  do not understand what you want.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 2, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Video Link: 
Time frame: 0:15-0:18
Request: Avatar
Border: Gold solid border


----------



## Fear (Nov 2, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Member Standing: Senior
> Video Link:
> Time frame: 0:15-0:18
> Request: Avatar
> Border: Gold solid border


----------



## Butcher (Nov 2, 2011)

You got the wrong time bro.

I wanted the part where Gilgamesh(The gold armor) threw his swords at Berserker(The black one), then they exploded.

EDIT: You accidentally read my post as 1:15-1:18. 

It is 0:15-0:18 for the time frame.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




 - (If other doesnt work)




Time frame: (:32 - :37)

Request: Avatar Senior In [1080p]

Border: Soild

Specific: For the 3 first people. *Enter Text: F#! U* 
To the guy in a King Coustume, *Enter Text: Your Cool!* - 
1 - Last one she says *Text Here: F#! U* - 
Last of her by herself saying: *Text Here: Am Out*
[[Just whatever she says that's what I want the text to be]]

Text on the bottom please and readable.  Just watch the video you can clearly se what am talking about, if you still can't do it, then forget it. Sorry.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 2, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
Time frame: the End :04
Request: not a sig or avatar, just a normal gif please
Borderne?
Specific: I just want the part with bert, in it thanks.


----------



## Fear (Nov 3, 2011)

Butcher said:


> You got the wrong time bro.
> 
> I wanted the part where Gilgamesh(The gold armor) threw his swords at Berserker(The black one), then they exploded.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was my bad, sorry.





Yuuhi Kurenai said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot do this I'm afraid. I know what you meant, and I did try it and know what you wanted but the text kept messing up and I'm not so proficient with these programs. Sorry.



Thdyingbreed said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: the End :04
> Request: not a sig or avatar, just a normal gif please
> Borderne?
> Specific: I just want the part with bert, in it thanks.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 3, 2011)

It's fine, as long as you tried!


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
Time frame: (sig) 0:02 - 0:10 & 0:25 - 0:27 (av.) 0:07 - 0:11
Border: no borders

thanks


----------



## Fear (Nov 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: (sig) 0:02 - 0:10 & 0:25 - 0:27 (av.) 0:07 - 0:11
> Border: no borders
> 
> thanks


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2011)

amazing  thank you bb


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2011)

Video Link/Stock:


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 8, 2011)

Video: 
Request: avatar
Border: Black and white border
Time frame: 1:19 - 1:21
Size: junior

Specific: End it right when the lava is in the air, make sure that Sasuke and Karin aren't in the gif.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fear (Nov 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Video Link/Stock:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 9, 2011)

*Video Link/Stock:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USc_h60mXec&feature=feedu
*Time frame:* if possible 2:40 - 2:53 if not 2:40 - 2:48
*Request:*  Signature
*Border:* no border
*Specific:*


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 9, 2011)

Avatar time: 0:45-0:47  -  Not much going on, the main part of this is the snow, will it be visible? If not I will change it.
Sig time: 0:56-1:00
Specific: A black/white border.

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2011)

set please 



dotted white borders 

focus on Santana and Brittany

ava 2:14 to 2:17


----------



## Fear (Nov 10, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Video:
> Request: avatar
> Border: Black and white border
> Time frame: 1:19 - 1:21
> ...







Kirihara said:


> *Video Link/Stock:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USc_h60mXec&feature=feedu
> *Time frame:* if possible 2:40 - 2:53 if not 2:40 - 2:48
> *Request:*  Signature
> *Border:* no border
> *Specific:*







Doctor said:


> Avatar time: 0:45-0:47  -  Not much going on, the main part of this is the snow, will it be visible? If not I will change it.
> Sig time: 0:56-1:00
> Specific: A black/white border.
> 
> Thanks.










Kagura said:


> set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fear (Nov 11, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> **









Didn't know if you wanted the logo on the top left on the sig, so I made two versions.


----------



## Oturan (Nov 11, 2011)

Video: 
Type: Sig
Time: 0:03-0:12
Border: Dotted white borders
please and thk you :33


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Fear. Just one little minor request from me. Can you cut another frame off the end of the sig. You know, where you start to see him move.

Otherwise, it's awesome and thanks for your work.

P.S. Unless you think what was done flows better. I'd rather it to flow smoothly than to have that removed if it makes it look awkward


----------



## Fear (Nov 11, 2011)

Here you are my friend:


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful. Thanks a million again.


----------



## Fear (Nov 11, 2011)

Shounen Ai said:


> Video:
> Type: Sig
> Time: 0:03-0:12
> Border: Dotted white borders
> please and thk you :33


----------



## Oturan (Nov 11, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## santanico (Nov 11, 2011)

type: sig
link: 
no border
time: 0:31 - 0:35

thanks babe


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Requesting a set.

Avatar: 

1:54-1:59 (starting when it shows the guy with the Brazil shirt walking and ending after the guy enters the cage) and 1:54-1:58 (same start as previous avatar, but ending after it shows the second guy right before the ref)

Signature: 

0:13-0:18 (starting at his yell before he looks at the camera and ending at the Rua)

Black, white, black borders. Thank you.


----------



## G (Nov 12, 2011)

2 avatars
Borders: black and white

1:30 - 1:35 (end before the scene changes)


1:48 - 1:58


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome thanks 

Could you make it less than 100 kb? It's exactly 101 kbs lol.


----------



## Fear (Nov 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> type: sig
> link:
> no border
> time: 0:31 - 0:35
> ...








Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Requesting a set.
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...











G said:


> 2 avatars
> Borders: black and white
> 
> 1:30 - 1:35 (end before the scene changes)
> ...





As for the second one, that's not happening. A 10 second avatar? 



Zoan Marco said:


> Awesome thanks
> 
> Could you make it less than 100 kb? It's exactly 101 kbs lol.



Sorry about that, I didn't know how much space Junior's get. Here you are:


----------



## Oturan (Nov 12, 2011)

can I make another request or do I have to wait a couple days?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

Avatar please.


1:26 -1:27

The close up when she's riding the bear.


----------



## Sera (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you re-size a few GIFs into avatar size for me please?


----------



## Matador (Nov 13, 2011)

You skipped my request?


----------



## Fear (Nov 13, 2011)

Shounen Ai said:


> can I make another request or do I have to wait a couple days?



You can make another request if you want.



Kushinα said:


> Can you re-size a few GIFs into avatar size for me please?



Yup, sure.


~Shadow~ said:


> You skipped my request?


Oh yes, I'm sorry.

But could you provide a link please.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2011)

thank you, looks great! repped :33


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> Sorry about that, I didn't know how much space Junior's get. Here you are:



Sorry to be a pain in the ass, could you make it 90something kbs?


----------



## Fear (Nov 13, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Sorry to be a pain in the ass, could you make it 90something kbs?



It would be _really_ helpful, if you tell me the _exact_ size you're allowed to have.


----------



## Sera (Nov 13, 2011)

Can I have these re-sized please?


----------



## Fear (Nov 13, 2011)

~Shadow~ said:


> My fail. Edited.


----------



## Fear (Nov 13, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Can I have these re-sized please?


----------



## Sera (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 13, 2011)

Fear said:


> It would be _really_ helpful, if you tell me the _exact_ size you're allowed to have.



100 kbs is the maximum, but the one you put up wasn't exactly 100, so I'm guessing as long it's around the 90s it should work.


----------



## Matador (Nov 13, 2011)

If it isn't too much trouble, could you include Pink Pushing down on the detonator(in the avy)? 

Sorry for being a pest.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 13, 2011)

Avatar
150x200
0:07-0:12
Thin black border

Will rep.


----------



## Fear (Nov 14, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> 100 kbs is the maximum, but the one you put up wasn't exactly 100, so I'm guessing as long it's around the 90s it should work.







~Shadow~ said:


> If it isn't too much trouble, could you include Pink Pushing down on the detonator(in the avy)?
> 
> Sorry for being a pest.


----------



## Fear (Nov 14, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Avatar
> 150x200
> 0:07-0:12
> Thin black border
> ...


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you so much, sorry for being such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Matador (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks a million.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2011)

You skipped my request bro.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 19, 2011)

Sig

1:41 to 1:47 (until when he looks at the camera and without including the bit where the pink ball appears)

250 pixels


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 19, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 

Time frame: 
Avy

0:47 - 0:50

Sig:

0:37 - 0:44

Request: Set

Border: Black border, or if you think another border will look better. I'll trust in your taste. 

Specific: 

And on the signature, only show him walking out of the smoke.


----------



## Fear (Nov 20, 2011)

*Requests*

ThePseudo
Luiz
PervySageSensei

And sorry Pseudo, I mistakenly missed yours. I will do yours as soon as I can. 
​


----------



## Fear (Nov 20, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Avatar please.
> 
> 
> 1:26 -1:27
> ...







Luiz said:


> Sig
> 
> 1:41 to 1:47 (until when he looks at the camera and without including the bit where the pink ball appears)
> 
> 250 pixels








PervySageSensei said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> 
> Time frame:
> Avy
> ...


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to be a bother, but I just wanted the close-up. The part when the camera focuses on the girl.:33

I'll rep if it's to much trouble. Can you also put a white border on it like the batman set?


----------



## Fear (Nov 20, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Sorry to be a bother, but I just wanted the close-up. The part when the camera focuses on the girl.:33
> 
> I'll rep if it's to much trouble. Can you also put a white border on it like the batman set?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you bro.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 20, 2011)

Could you slow this one down a little bit more?  Sort of like the time frame it was in the video.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 20, 2011)

Video Link/Stock: 
Time frame: 2:27 - 2:29
Request: Avatar
Border: Black and White
150x150

Mucho thanks


----------



## Fear (Nov 21, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> Could you slow this one down a little bit more?  Sort of like the time frame it was in the video.







Miss Goobette said:


> Video Link/Stock:
> Time frame: 2:27 - 2:29
> Request: Avatar
> Border: Black and White
> ...


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Fear!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 22, 2011)

0:06 to 0:08
250 pixels

Not a sig or avatar, it's just for hilarity purposes.


----------



## Sera (Nov 25, 2011)

*Senior avatar*

*Stock:* 
*Time frame:* 3:01 - 3:06

Could I have it a kinda 'loop' (dunno how to explain xD) instead of looking like an immediate cut? 

Thank you!


----------



## Violence (Nov 25, 2011)

I would like a senior set gif please 



*Avatar time frame:* 05:34 to 05:39 

*Signature time frame*: 05:52 to 06:04

*Border:* Dotted

*Quality:* highest possible

*Specific:* I would like 125x125 and a 150x150


----------



## Fear (Nov 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> 0:06 to 0:08
> 250 pixels
> 
> Not a sig or avatar, it's just for hilarity purposes.





Sorry I took so long.



Kushinα said:


> *Senior avatar*
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Time frame:* 3:01 - 3:06
> ...


----------



## Fear (Nov 25, 2011)

VampireNeu said:


> I would like a senior set gif please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your request has been denied, unfortunately. 

This is because your signature time is 12 seconds, which I explicitly mentioned that 10 seconds is the *maximum* I will do in the OP. I can still do it, but I mean the quality of it would just be an absolute joke and neither myself or you will be satisfied with it, trust me.

But if you still want it, let me know.


----------



## Violence (Nov 25, 2011)

Fear said:


> Your request has been denied, unfortunately.
> 
> This is because your signature time is 12 seconds, which I explicitly mentioned that 10 seconds is the *maximum* I will do in the OP. I can still do it, but I mean the quality of it would just be an absolute joke and neither myself or you will be satisfied with it, trust me.
> 
> But if you still want it, let me know.



I understand, sorry hehehe...then i would like signature time frame to 05:55 to 06:04

sorry for the mistake, and i still wan't it


----------



## Motochika (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi can I ask for a resizing job? 
Avy: Resized to 125x125 (Under 100kibs)


Sig: Resized to 300x170


Thank you in advanced and do pm me if anything should arise.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2011)

Fear said:


> Sorry I took so long.



It's OK. I wasn't gonna need it for a set, so it's something that could wait. Thanks man.


----------



## Fear (Nov 27, 2011)

All the requests will be done tomorrow, 100%.

I just have to finish a bit of work.


----------



## Sine (Nov 28, 2011)

is it possible to get this cropped & fitted into a 150x150 avatar please.


----------



## Fear (Nov 28, 2011)

VampireNeu said:


> I would like a senior set gif please
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Motochika said:


> Hi can I ask for a resizing job?
> Avy: Resized to 125x125 (Under 100kibs)
> 
> 
> ...









shiner said:


> is it possible to get this cropped & fitted into a 150x150 avatar please.


----------



## Violence (Nov 29, 2011)

Thx a lot Fear!  you did a great job!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2011)

Could you make this into a senior size sig please?



From *1:36-1:38*


----------



## Fear (Nov 29, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Could you make this into a senior size sig please?
> 
> 
> 
> From *1:36-1:38*



Did you want the black stripes on it?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah, it looks great! thank you. ^_^


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 30, 2011)

Image Resize request:
Stock:  
Size: *350x490*


----------



## Fear (Nov 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Image Resize request:
> Stock:
> Size: *350x490*


----------



## Sera (Dec 2, 2011)

Can I have  resized into senior avatar size please?


----------



## Chrysant (Dec 2, 2011)

request a sig, based on: 


time: 0:00 - 0:06
border: black

thank you so much


----------



## Fear (Dec 3, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Can I have  resized into senior avatar size please?







Chrysant said:


> request a sig, based on:
> 
> 
> time: 0:00 - 0:06
> ...


----------



## Sora (Dec 3, 2011)

sig: 0:57- 1:03
ava 1:06-1:09
black and white borders


----------



## Fear (Dec 3, 2011)

Sora said:


> sig: 0:57- 1:03
> ava 1:06-1:09
> black and white borders


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 3, 2011)

* (This is a spoiler for Code Geass, although the actual timeframe isn't. if you haven't seen it and don't want it spoiled feel free to decline the request.)
Sig: 4:34-4:42 - just before it goes white.
Ava: 2:39-2:41 - slowed down a little if possible.
Black/white border.

Many thanks.*


----------



## Fear (Dec 3, 2011)

Doctor said:


> * (This is a spoiler for Code Geass, although the actual timeframe isn't. if you haven't seen it and don't want it spoiled feel free to decline the request.)
> Sig: 4:34-4:42 - just before it goes white.
> Ava: 2:39-2:41 - slowed down a little if possible.
> Black/white border.
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Dec 3, 2011)

An avatar! 


0:45-0:49 
Border  

please n thnx ~


----------



## Fear (Dec 3, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> An avatar!
> 
> 
> 0:45-0:49
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Dec 3, 2011)

WONDERFUL  BOMMY  


thank you Fear :3 I always love your work


----------



## Brie (Dec 4, 2011)

_I can finally request here. The gods have smiled on me on this day._

-=-=-=

Link: 

Avy Times: 0:50 - 0:53 [I know the text is very noticeable, if there's nothing that can be done about it then it's fine as is.]

Sig Times: 1:08 - 1:17

Size: Whatever keeps it at its best quality.

Border: Solid pink. Thick-ish.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 5, 2011)

Avatar: 3:51-3:56

Solid black border.

Thanks bros


----------



## Fear (Dec 6, 2011)

Brie said:


> _I can finally request here. The gods have smiled on me on this day._
> 
> -=-=-=
> 
> ...









Super Goob said:


> Avatar: 3:51-3:56
> 
> Solid black border.
> 
> Thanks bros


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi! 
Just a little request, if you could resize  to about 380 px all around
Thanks :33


----------



## Fear (Dec 6, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> Hi!
> Just a little request, if you could resize  to about 380 px all around
> Thanks :33


----------



## Brie (Dec 6, 2011)

Fear said:


>



Thank you oh so much! Already repped and will cred once I change my sig. :33

*EDIT:* Can you resize my avatar to the regular Junior size?

_And make it a tad more gradual while you're at it? >////<_


----------



## Fear (Dec 6, 2011)

Brie said:


> Thank you oh so much! Already repped and will cred once I change my sig. :33
> 
> *EDIT:* Can you resize my avatar to the regular Junior size?
> 
> _And make it a tad more gradual while you're at it? >////<_



Yes sorry, I forgot you were a Junior member.

Here you are, this should be better:


----------



## Brie (Dec 6, 2011)

Ah yes, it's perfect thank you.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely, thanks very much :33


----------



## Sera (Dec 14, 2011)

Can I have two GIFs (as big as you can possibly get them!) please.

*Stock:* 
*Time frame:* 1:43 - 1:46 and 1:57 - 2:00

Thanks!


----------



## Motochika (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I'd like to make some requests.

Sig: 350x170 with a black border 
2:58-3:08

Avy: 125x125 (under 100 kib please)
2:49-2:51( When he looks to be walking in place is the spot)
3:47-3:48 (That wink that he does)

Anyways thank you for the work in advance and do contact me should anything arise.


----------



## Fear (Dec 16, 2011)

Requests will be done very soon


----------



## Fear (Dec 18, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Can I have two GIFs (as big as you can possibly get them!) please.
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Time frame:* 1:43 - 1:46 and 1:57 - 2:00
> ...


----------



## Sera (Dec 20, 2011)

Fear said:


>



Ahhhhhh, thank you! pek


----------



## Fear (Dec 23, 2011)

*sigh*

There's something wrong with the program I use. Might take a while till' I get these done. Sorry.


----------



## Fear (Dec 29, 2011)

Notice;

I will be taking a break. I've been very busy lately with work and personal things, and I fear I just cannot do any more requests right now. I am very sorry to those who are currently waiting, please request else where. I am also not certain how long I will be on a break for.
​


----------



## Fear (Mar 12, 2013)

OK THAT WAS ONE MOTHER FUCKING LONG ASS BREAK

I THINK I AM READY TO CONTINUE MAKING GIFS NOW

I HAVE THE REPUTATION OF MAKING THE GIFS AT UBER SPEED

FIRE AWAY


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 12, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

